# Liz Stole (aka Elizabeth Wrap) KAL



## stevieland

*Welcome to the Liz Stole KAL!!!!! * (The Liz Stole was formerly known as the Elizabeth Wrap but has since been renamed.) Hello to returning Shawlettes and to all the new people I hope will be joining us to knit this easy stole. If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selection, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at their own pace.

This pattern has fully written out row-by-row instructions (as well as my beloved charts), so if you have not joined in previously because the patterns were chart only, now is a good time to jump in.

Here is the link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as links to where the pattern may be purchased:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136983-1.html

If you prefer to purchase through me directly, you may PM me here with Liz Stole Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern.

Since all my KALs have a new skill added to the ones learned previously, this KAL introduces a provisional cast on where the stitches are cast on with waste yarn using a crochet hook to be picked up later to work the second side of the stole. Its really easy to do and is a great way to knit a rectangular stole or scarf without having to graft the two pieces together. I think it looks so nice and neat that way, since there is no discernable line of demarcation.

Otherwise, the shawl is really fun to knit since the motifs change all the time and it knits up quite quickly. Plus it looks really complicated although it is not and you can impress your friends!

I really encourage everyone participating to use lace weight yarn for this design. If youve not used lace weight before, yes, it feels really skinny at first, but you really will get used to it. And once you start knitting with lace yarn and see the beautiful results, you will be glad you did. Trust me!

_P.S. I am starting training for a new job tomorrow so will not be available during the daytime hours EST for the next week or so, but will have several hours during the evening for questions and pattern requests. My test knitters will be checking on the KAL here during the day and can answer any knitting emergencies. _

There are pictures on the linked topic above, but here are a couple more:


----------



## Dreamfli

Haha I was just looking for this. I thought I had missed it. It is very beautiful, unfortunately I will have to wait once again for the pattern. I do have yarn though, my girls gave me yarn for Christmas! I have enough yarn for 3 different shawls and one shawlette!


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli, Sounds like you trained your girls right! I bet your fingers are just itching to get started.


----------



## Dreamfli

Got to finish my third Holbrook too. Only 7 repeats to go and then I can start a new shawl. And this one will be for me!


----------



## britgirl

Dee definitely likes to challenge us, and I really welcome that. As one of her test knitters, who had not previously knit a provisional cast-on, I have to say that it really wasn't hard to do. As usual Dee gives very good instructions or links to videos to help. I can't wait to see as people start on this stole, what different colours they pick, etc. If we can help, will try to do so. 

Good luck with your new job training, Dee.

Sue


----------



## Deeknits

Oh...Oh....Oh.....I'm excited! I am definitely using lace weight yarn for this one, I've been collecting it for awhile so I just need to read the pattern and listen to what color it wants to be! Blackberry purple? Maybe Ribald Red? Or just a simple pale natural? Hmmm... :mrgreen:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol


Susie


----------



## Deeknits

britgirl said:


> Dee definitely likes to challenge us, and I really welcome that. As one of her test knitters, who had not previously knit a provisional cast-on, I have to say that it really wasn't hard to do. As usual Dee gives very good instructions or links to videos to help. I can't wait to see as people start on this stole, what different colours they pick, etc. If we can help, will try to do so.
> 
> Good luck with your new job training, Dee.
> 
> Sue


Sue....I have a question about the waste yarn to get started. If I'm using lace weight yarn for the stole, do I use fingerling for the waste or lace?


----------



## britgirl

Think I would use a fingering, to make it easier for the pickup later.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee definitely likes to challenge us, and I really welcome that. As one of her test knitters, who had not previously knit a provisional cast-on, I have to say that it really wasn't hard to do. As usual Dee gives very good instructions or links to videos to help. I can't wait to see as people start on this stole, what different colours they pick, etc. If we can help, will try to do so.
> 
> Good luck with your new job training, Dee.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue....I have a question about the waste yarn to get started. If I'm using lace weight yarn for the stole, do I use fingerling for the waste or lace?
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeknits

OK...thanks!



britgirl said:


> Think I would use a fingering, to make it easier for the pickup later.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee definitely likes to challenge us, and I really welcome that. As one of her test knitters, who had not previously knit a provisional cast-on, I have to say that it really wasn't hard to do. As usual Dee gives very good instructions or links to videos to help. I can't wait to see as people start on this stole, what different colours they pick, etc. If we can help, will try to do so.
> 
> Good luck with your new job training, Dee.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue....I have a question about the waste yarn to get started. If I'm using lace weight yarn for the stole, do I use fingerling for the waste or lace?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandiego

OMgoodness!!!! I have to wait before I get started. ;0( I have several projects I have to do first. ;0( I have downloaded the pattern. It is gorgeous!!! I can't wait!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie


Just don't use a dark color!!! Trust me... a medium or light color will look great and be much easier on your eyes.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

I am definitely going to try this one; have been looking at this pattern for some time. Thanks for the tip about the color--not to use a dark color--especially helpful in our N.W Washington dark winter months. I have two different blues in lace weight and will use one of them.

What about needle size? Circular, I'm sure; but what size and length?


----------



## Deeknits

I think my Liz Stole wants to be in blues and pinks. At least my old eyes agree that the lighter color will be easier! The blackberry purple was awfully dark! So here's what I'm starting with...Juniper Moon Findley Dapple in Fruit de Forest #103 colorway. It's 50/50 Merino and Silk and very soft. This photo is a little dark, the blue is more like a well worn denim blue.


----------



## AlderRose

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie


If laceweight is just too hard on your eyes, fingering weight will work, BUT that 3 stitch garter edge will roll. I did my test knit in fingering and love it in spite of that little problem. Really! It is my favorite shawl. I wrap it around me and it keeps my back and chest warm and cozy.


----------



## Sandiego

Deeknits, your yarn choice will be stunning!!!! ;0)


----------



## britgirl

I did the test knit in fingering yarn too, and did hace a little curling of the edge, but like Rosalie, I love it. It has been the shawl that I have worn most lately. I really like to see how the different patterns line up. Can honestly same that the more I wear it, the more I love it. Have had a lot of compliments on it too!

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> If laceweight is just too hard on your eyes, fingering weight will work, BUT that 3 stitch garter edge will roll. I did my test knit in fingering and love it in spite of that little problem. Really! It is my favorite shawl. I wrap it around me and it keeps my back and chest warm and cozy.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

The nice thing about the KAL is that we can take pics of our shawls in fingering to show the curling in of the borders and you can decide if it is a deal breaker. Here is my fingering version where you can see the edges curl in when worn. Yes, the color is sort of similar! It is Hazel Knits fingering weight, but is it a very heavy fingering weight to be sure.


----------



## stevieland

Dee, that is really beautiful yarn!


----------



## Sandiego

Gorgeous too, I might say.......;0)


----------



## AlderRose

Sandiego said:


> Deeknits, your yarn choice will be stunning!!!! ;0)


Amen! It is going to be a beauty. I used purple/red variegated and wasn't sure about it about 4 inches into it, but stuck with it and really like the results. I can hardly wait to see how yours works up.


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits, your yarn choice will be stunning!!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! It is going to be a beauty. I used purple/red variegated and wasn't sure about it about 4 inches into it, but stuck with it and really like the results. I can hardly wait to see how yours works up.
Click to expand...

OMGoodness, the color choices are so many.......your purple and red are sure to be an amazing combination. I can't wait to see yours. ;0)


----------



## cdninswe

With respect to the curling on the edges - I believe it all depends on i) the twist of the fibre you use, ii) your tension and iii) how hard you block the shawl....if you have a yarn that has alot of drape the edges on ANY rectangular shawl will roll inwards. Yarns with a tighter twist would be less likely.

So I agree with all the other test knitters - The stole is amazing....I have worn mine constantly and have been stopped each and everytime I wear it - Who's design is that??

So focus on the beautiful design - and fun construction!!!


----------



## AlderRose

I had my Liz in a yarn shop yesterday. It was really neat watching the proprietress gently, almost reverently, tracing the different designs with her fingers. She didn't even notice that the garter edges wanted to curl.

It's another homerun. Dee has hit the ball out of the park.


----------



## stevieland

Peggy Beryl said:


> I am definitely going to try this one; have been looking at this pattern for some time. Thanks for the tip about the color--not to use a dark color--especially helpful in our N.W Washington dark winter months. I have two different blues in lace weight and will use one of them.
> 
> What about needle size? Circular, I'm sure; but what size and length?


I used US3s. You can use 24" or 32" whatever is your preference. If you are using heavier weight lace or just like a more open look, US 4s would be fine also and some folks may even want to use straights.

*P.S. If anyone bought the pattern on Craftsy or Ravelry before now, I put up a quick revised copy in each place because I had 32" circulars specified and realized that not everyone might want to use needles that long so I took out those words... Craftsy may send a revised pattern email so I want anyone who bought it there (I think only 2 so far) to know that the only change to the pattern was that I removed 32" circulars from the Needle Size at the top of page 1. Ravelry will just show an update available.*


----------



## britgirl

I know what you mean. i had mine on the back of my chair at my Knitting Guild meeting last night and one of the gals on the far side of the room wanted to see it again, although she had seen it when I wore it last month. There is just something very special about Liz! I love how the patterns align when worn as a scarf.

Sue 
quote=Pacific Rose]I had my Liz in a yarn shop yesterday. It was really neat watching the proprietress gently, almost reverently, tracing the different designs with her fingers. She didn't even notice that the garter edges wanted to curl.

It's another homerun. Dee has hit the ball out of the park.[/quote]


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Dee, I have downloaded the pattern and will begin tomorrow after I review the video on how to do the provisional cast. I have done this type of cast on before but it's been a very long time. Thank goodness for the tutorials. I can't wait to get started. Love it, love it!!


----------



## patocenizo

Deeknits, that is just beautiful!


Deeknits said:


> I think my Liz Stole wants to be in blues and pinks. At least my old eyes agree that the lighter color will be easier! The blackberry purple was awfully dark! So here's what I'm starting with...Juniper Moon Findley Dapple in Fruit de Forest #103 colorway. It's 50/50 Merino and Silk and very soft. This photo is a little dark, the blue is more like a well worn denim blue.


----------



## Dreamfli

I am using knit picks Stone Washed shadow tonal. Blues, a little black. Going to be real pretty when it gets going


----------



## Mungie

Deeknits said:


> I think my Liz Stole wants to be in blues and pinks. At least my old eyes agree that the lighter color will be easier! The blackberry purple was awfully dark! So here's what I'm starting with...Juniper Moon Findley Dapple in Fruit de Forest #103 colorway. It's 50/50 Merino and Silk and very soft. This photo is a little dark, the blue is more like a well worn denim blue.


What beautiful wool. I hope you post it for us to see when you have it finished.


----------



## paljoey46

Shucks, I have to wait until I finish my Glenallen before I can start this one. I have lots of yarn from which to choose. Just curious. Is there a way to add beads to this one. I haven't made a beaded shawl/stole in a while and would like to add them if possible. Anyway, bookmarking this thread so I can keep up with you gals. Happy knitting.


----------



## diziescott

Hi! I don't think I'll be taking part in this KAL since my knitting plate is rather full. However, I think the pattern is beautiful so I'm going to be following the post to see all of the pictures. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Florida Gal

For those of you that have made this stole, do you think this is a good lace piece to start with or should I start with the Ashton. I just can't decide.
The downside for me with the Ashton is I have never knit charts. The other shawl patterns also have the written pattern that I could refer back to.


----------



## nanciann

Florida Gal said:


> For those of you that have made this stole, do you think this is a good lace piece to start with or should I start with the Ashton. I just can't decide.
> The downside for me with the Ashton is I have never knit charts. The other shawl patterns also have the written pattern that I could refer back to.


I think Ashton is the perfect place to start and believe me...once you start knitting from the charts you will always want to use them. It is so much more convenient and you can see the pattern develope.

And, of course, with either design, someone will always be around to help when it is needed.
The Liz Stole is easy enough if you are used to lace knitting. The only thing would be the provisional cast on. If you have not used it before...it would be wise to practice before trying it with your good yarn.


----------



## Debiknit

It is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Mayate

Deeknits said:


> Oh...Oh....Oh.....I'm excited! I am definitely using lace weight yarn for this one, I've been collecting it for awhile so I just need to read the pattern and listen to what color it wants to be! Blackberry purple? Maybe Ribald Red? Or just a simple pale natural? Hmmm... :mrgreen:


I vote for a Ribald Red. Sounds luscious.


----------



## Florida Gal

nanciann said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that have made this stole, do you think this is a good lace piece to start with or should I start with the Ashton. I just can't decide.
> The downside for me with the Ashton is I have never knit charts. The other shawl patterns also have the written pattern that I could refer back to.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ashton is the perfect place to start and believe me...once you start knitting from the charts you will always want to use them. It is so much more convenient and you can see the pattern develope.
> 
> And, of course, with either design, someone will always be around to help when it is needed.
> The Liz Stole is easy enough if you are used to lace knitting. The only thing would be the provisional cast on. If you have not used it before...it would be wise to practice before trying it with your good yarn.
Click to expand...

I understood from Dee's pattern on the stole that the provisional cast on should be practiced. I'll have to look it up as I don't know how to do it. I think I have decided to start with the Ashton, even though I have already ordered the Lace yarn for the Liz Stole. After I ordered it, it said that was the last skein, so I'm glad I got it.


----------



## knitgirl389

Deeknits said:


> I think my Liz Stole wants to be in blues and pinks. At least my old eyes agree that the lighter color will be easier! The blackberry purple was awfully dark! So here's what I'm starting with...Juniper Moon Findley Dapple in Fruit de Forest #103 colorway. It's 50/50 Merino and Silk and very soft. This photo is a little dark, the blue is more like a well worn denim blue.
> 
> Deeknit, if you havent knitted using the findley before, you are in for a real treat! I love love love that yarn! I have many of the colors and the dappled in my stash. And greedy me I want more! LOL!


----------



## MacRae

I keep looking at your beautiful shawls, but have not gathered up the courage to start one yet. One of these day! So beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego

MacRae said:


> I keep looking at your beautiful shawls, but have not gathered up the courage to start one yet. One of these day! So beautiful!


Be brave!!!! Start with Dee's Ashton Shawlette. That is a perfect one to get your feet wet. Once you knit one you are hooked! Lol!!! The charts are so much easier to go by then written instructions, once you get the hang of it. Dee gives very clear and easy instructions with the Ashton. Good luck!!! We are here to help. ;0)


----------



## roed2er

Whoo-Hoo! I have been waiting and waiting for this as I already have just the perfect yarn; a lace weight in the color Oxblood. It's a DEEP red/purple/with almost a black/brown to it in places; with my light sunstruck needles I know I will be fine. Afterall, my Holbrook was in black gloss lace and those lighter needles really made all the difference in the world. I must admit; the reason I had this yarn picked out is because of the name of the color and the name of the stole. I am a huge Elizabeth Tudor history buff and oxblood just sounded like some of the colorful language she used when angry! Of to go get the pattern - my husband's irish sweater may not get finished after all. Debi


----------



## msusanc

Oh, my, I just finished blocking the Elizabeth Shawl (triangular) and it is beautiful! After blocking, I found a couple of mistakes that MUST be fixed, invisibly, I hope. My first lace shawl -- nothing difficult -- but requires concentration. I did a LOT of frogging until I got some discipline, but discovered I love lace knitting. I used KNITPICKS fingering yarn. Now I have a spool of silk blend red lace yarn that is dying to be made into a shawl. But I counted my projects yesterday, and there are 27 ahead. What to do, what to do?


----------



## weisense

I've admired all the beautiful shawls I've seen here and am amazed at the amount of time they must take to knit, but I am wondering what you do with all those shawls.


----------



## Naneast

Your work is absolutely gorgeous, Dee. I'm in for the KAL. Thanks.


----------



## jmewin

How beautiful. Must need the patience of a saint to do this intricate work.


----------



## britgirl

I think I have given away more than half of the shawls I have made. I can always picture someone who would really enjoy a handmade shawl, so I get the pleasure of knitting it and also the pleasure of seeing the delight on the face of the recipient when I give it to her.

Sue


weisense said:


> I've admired all the beautiful shawls I've seen here and am amazed at the amount of time they must take to knit, but I am wondering what you do with all those shawls.


----------



## mamared1949

I have some lace weight yarn that I want to make into a shawl and was waiting for this one to start. I have also started my first Holbrook.

Britgirl, I agree with you I have given most of my shawls to my daughter and she loves them. The delight on her face is worth all of the fustration.

Linda


----------



## diziescott

roed2er said:


> Whoo-Hoo! I have been waiting and waiting for this as I already have just the perfect yarn; a lace weight in the color Oxblood. It's a DEEP red/purple/with almost a black/brown to it in places; with my light sunstruck needles I know I will be fine. Afterall, my Holbrook was in black gloss lace and those lighter needles really made all the difference in the world. I must admit; the reason I had this yarn picked out is because of the name of the color and the name of the stole. I am a huge Elizabeth Tudor history buff and oxblood just sounded like some of the colorful language she used when angry! Of to go get the pattern - my husband's irish sweater may not get finished after all. Debi


Oh! I made an Ashton shawl in the Oxblood and loved working with it. So soft and such a wonderful rich colour. You can see pictures here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118264-1.html

I can't wait to see your Liz stole in this wonderful wool.


----------



## Cmtx21

I have never participated in a KAL before but this is too beautiful yo pass up! How does it work? Do I have to register? I will buy the pattern today but the yarn I want is an on line order and I won't get it for a couple of weeks. Will this be OK? I'm very excited! Thanks for help.


----------



## Cmtx21

I have never participated in a KAL before but this is too beautiful yo pass up! How does it work? Do I have to register? I will buy the pattern today but the yarn I want is an on line order and I won't get it for a couple of weeks. Will this be OK? I'm very excited! Thanks for help.


----------



## britgirl

No, no need to register. Just jump right in when you are ready to start. These KALs can last a while as people start whenever, and go at their own pace. Share your pics as you progress perhaps, or ask a question if you have a problem. There will always be someone to help. No real rush to get started, go at your own pace. Some people will finish quickly, some will take longer, but all are welcome here.

Sue


Cmtx21 said:


> I have never participated in a KAL before but this is too beautiful yo pass up! How does it work? Do I have to register? I will buy the pattern today but the yarn I want is an on line order and I won't get it for a couple of weeks. Will this be OK? I'm very excited! Thanks for help.


----------



## Karzie

Wish I could join you, but too much on my plate right now. Lovely, lovely. I'll be following along so I hope you post lots of pictures.


----------



## AlderRose

Hi Cmtx21, Welcome to the Liz Stole KAL. No registration necessary. By buying the pattern and posting on the KAL, you are part of the group. Now for the hardest part of knitting the Liz Stole... waiting for your yarn.


----------



## mzmom1

Dreamfli said:


> I am using knit picks Stone Washed shadow tonal. Blues, a little black. Going to be real pretty when it gets going


I looked at their Shadows Tonal lace yarn and Stone Washed was not one of the colors listed. Have you had it for long?


----------



## marimom

I would like to use fingering weight yarn so what do I do if that 3 stitch garter edge rolls? Block it out? What happens if I use a 2 stitch edge?



Pacific Rose said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> If laceweight is just too hard on your eyes, fingering weight will work, BUT that 3 stitch garter edge will roll. I did my test knit in fingering and love it in spite of that little problem. Really! It is my favorite shawl. I wrap it around me and it keeps my back and chest warm and cozy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cmtx21

britgirl said:


> I think I have given away more than half of the shawls I have made. I can always picture someone who would really enjoy a handmade shawl, so I get the pleasure of knitting it and also the pleasure of seeing the delight on the face of the recipient when I give it to her.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> weisense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've admired all the beautiful shawls I've seen here and am amazed at the amount of time they must take to knit, but I am wondering what you do with all those shawls.
Click to expand...

I am a "maker" too. When once I have completed a project I just want to get it out of my sight and start something new! I can't hoard my own projects but if given a handmade gift I treasure it forever! Can't wait to finish the shawl I'm knitting/frogging/knitting/frogging now and move on!


----------



## crjc

Deeknits said:


> I think my Liz Stole wants to be in blues and pinks. At least my old eyes agree that the lighter color will be easier! The blackberry purple was awfully dark! So here's what I'm starting with...Juniper Moon Findley Dapple in Fruit de Forest #103 colorway. It's 50/50 Merino and Silk and very soft. This photo is a little dark, the blue is more like a well worn denim blue.


Deeknits, that colourway is absolutely gorgeous. I would love to see it in a combination of green and aqua and blues. Hmmm!


----------



## Dreamfli

mzmom1 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using knit picks Stone Washed shadow tonal. Blues, a little black. Going to be real pretty when it gets going
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at their Shadows Tonal lace yarn and Stone Washed was not one of the colors listed. Have you had it for long?
Click to expand...

It was on close out last month. 2 balls cost 6.60 so my daughter snapped it up! Love this color way.


----------



## jmewin

Gorgeous yarn.


----------



## jmewin

I don't have the patience to do lace weight yarn. Maybe fingering.


----------



## Dreamfli

Ok I admit I couldn't wait. Liz is on needles and I am up to the second repeat of the chevrons! 

Have to go back to my socks though. I need to have the leg part done by Saturday for a sock class.


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee definitely likes to challenge us, and I really welcome that. As one of her test knitters, who had not previously knit a provisional cast-on, I have to say that it really wasn't hard to do. As usual Dee gives very good instructions or links to videos to help. I can't wait to see as people start on this stole, what different colours they pick, etc. If we can help, will try to do so.
> 
> Good luck with your new job training, Dee.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue....I have a question about the waste yarn to get started. If I'm using lace weight yarn for the stole, do I use fingerling for the waste or lace?
Click to expand...

Dee, make sure the waste yarn is not fuzzy! I used lace weight Cascade yarn (from my Holbrook) for the waste, and there was enough fuzziness to make picking up the stitches as I removed the provisional cast on to cause me fits in a couple of places!


----------



## CathyAnn

patocenizo said:


> Deeknits, that is just beautiful!
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Liz Stole wants to be in blues and pinks. At least my old eyes agree that the lighter color will be easier! The blackberry purple was awfully dark! So here's what I'm starting with...Juniper Moon Findley Dapple in Fruit de Forest #103 colorway. It's 50/50 Merino and Silk and very soft. This photo is a little dark, the blue is more like a well worn denim blue.
> 
> I agree! Just gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyAnn

Beautiful stole, as always, Dee! I have a few projects I need to do first, but this will be in the back of my mind. Good luck on your new job training. It's always exciting to begin a new job.


----------



## jmwilli

The provisional cast on is giving me fits. I watched the video numerous times, finally got a crochet chain and knit a swatch. Now it is time to unzip and the pattern instructions say to have the chain on top with the right side facing me. If I do that and, assuming the end of the chain is the tail, how did the tail end up on the left side? I cannot get this thing oriented except by having the chain at the bottom.


----------



## knitgirl389

MacRae said:


> I keep looking at your beautiful shawls, but have not gathered up the courage to start one yet. One of these day! So beautiful!


OMG MacRae, you knit beautifully! So no need for courage...just jump in, we will all be here to help you if you need.


----------



## CathyAnn

jmwilli said:


> The provisional cast on is giving me fits. I watched the video numerous times, finally got a crochet chain and knit a swatch. Now it is time to unzip and the pattern instructions say to have the chain on top with the right side facing me. If I do that and, assuming the end of the chain is the tail, how did the tail end up on the left side? I cannot get this thing oriented except by having the chain at the bottom.


You'll have two tails. One connected to the beginning of the chain that you started with, and the one after you crocheted the last chain stitch. Go to the page that says How to Work the First Half. Reading what it says there should help.


----------



## stevieland

jmwilli said:


> The provisional cast on is giving me fits. I watched the video numerous times, finally got a crochet chain and knit a swatch. Now it is time to unzip and the pattern instructions say to have the chain on top with the right side facing me. If I do that and, assuming the end of the chain is the tail, how did the tail end up on the left side? I cannot get this thing oriented except by having the chain at the bottom.


I've only got a minute since I'm at work but the video shows the process...swatch it exactly the way she does it a few times. But when it comes time to do the pattern you will know what to do already and then you will follow the pattern which is very explicit in what is supposed to be where. Trust me!


----------



## crjc

stevieland said:


> jmwilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> The provisional cast on is giving me fits. I watched the video numerous times, finally got a crochet chain and knit a swatch. Now it is time to unzip and the pattern instructions say to have the chain on top with the right side facing me. If I do that and, assuming the end of the chain is the tail, how did the tail end up on the left side? I cannot get this thing oriented except by having the chain at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got a minute since I'm at work but the video shows the process...swatch it exactly the way she does it a few times. But when it comes time to do the pattern you will know what to do already and then you will follow the pattern which is very explicit in what is supposed to be where. Trust me!
Click to expand...

Dee, I sent you a PM re purchasing the pattern.


----------



## jmwilli

I read these instructions numerous times but I still cannot tell whether one unzips from the first (beginning) tail or the end. from the video I assumed one unzipped from the end where one tied off the chain. That is the confusion. If one zips from where the chain started the orientation works.


----------



## AlderRose

marimom said:


> I would like to use fingering weight yarn so what do I do if that 3 stitch garter edge rolls? Block it out? What happens if I use a 2 stitch edge?
> 
> I have tried everything to get mine not to roll, but it has resisted my efforts, but it is only noticeable if you are looking for it. I think a 2 stitch edge would be worse.
> 
> I followed Dee's pattern as written, so my shawl ended up 84 x 25 after it relaxed from being blocked. No one else who has seen it has said one thing about that edge that wants to curl. All they seem to notice is the beautiful patterns in the shawl itself.
> 
> I tell you what, I wrap my Liz around me and I am in heaven.


----------



## AlderRose

jmwilli said:


> I read these instructions numerous times but I still cannot tell whether one unzips from the first (beginning) tail or the end. from the video I assumed one unzipped from the end where one tied off the chain. That is the confusion. If one zips from where the chain started the orientation works.


It unzips beginning from where the last chain was made, just as it would when working with normal crochet work.


----------



## jmwilli

Thanks for the reply. That was my assumption but the orientation is still wrong. I will try another swatch and if that does not work I will assume this is beyond my skill level!


----------



## CathyAnn

jmwilli said:


> Thanks for the reply. That was my assumption but the orientation is still wrong. I will try another swatch and if that does not work I will assume this is beyond my skill level!


Just do what Dee suggested --- Watch the video and do exactly as is demonstrated, step by step. You can pause the video if needed so it doesn't get ahead of you, and you can replay it as many times as you need!


----------



## AlderRose

jmwilli, You can do this!!! I brought my crochet hook, a straight knitting needle, and my yarn and parked myself in front of my computer and followed the u-tube instructions move for move. It took a couple tries, but I finally got it. But I kept mumbling to myself that I didn't have to understand how it worked because Dee knew what she was talking about. (I tend to over think things.) I had the same conversation with myself when I started the knit-on border on the Holbrook shawl.


----------



## Cmtx21

CathyAnn said:


> jmwilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. That was my assumption but the orientation is still wrong. I will try another swatch and if that does not work I will assume this is beyond my skill level!
> 
> 
> 
> Just do what Dee suggested --- Watch the video and do exactly as is demonstrated, step by step. You can pause the video if needed so it doesn't get ahead of you, and you can replay it as many times as you need![/quote
> 
> YEA! Sounds too easy..hope it is
Click to expand...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question 


Susie


----------



## britgirl

Please try it again. Don't give up! I had not done it before and carefully watched the video the first time, then sat in front of the computer when I actually did it, and it worked just fine!

Sue


jmwilli said:


> Thanks for the reply. That was my assumption but the orientation is still wrong. I will try another swatch and if that does not work I will assume this is beyond my skill level!


----------



## britgirl

It depends. A subtly-variegated would be ok, just not a highly variegated one which would "obscure the pretty Shetland patterns". I used a solid one, but certainly would consider a subtly variegated one for the next one I knit.

Sue


hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> Susie


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

britgirl said:


> It depends. A subtly-variegated would be ok, just not a highly variegated one which would "obscure the pretty Shetland patterns". I used a solid one, but certainly would consider a subtly variegated one for the next one I knit.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> I was gonna go with knit picks Stroll but i have a feeling thats too varigated..need to find the right yarn for my budget.. the search continues !  thank u again
> Susie
Click to expand...


----------



## mamapr80

Jumping in! DD gave me 900 yards of an alpaca and silk subtly toned reddish-purple yarn for Christmas with the wish that it would turn itself into something yummy for me.
Will be casting on tonight! YIPPEE!!!
Sue - we may have to meet for a SnB somewhere...


----------



## cdninswe

subtle varigating would be fine....I made mine with a varigated fingering weight yarn - and because it was subtle it didn't detract from the goregousness of the pattern....
hope that helps



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> Susie


----------



## Nadene

I just downloaded the pattern. Now I just have to out to get the yarn.


----------



## DanaKay

When I use a provincial cast on I always use scrap yarn in the same weight yarn of my project. 
I am using a 16" circular needle for the Liz Stole with the 2-ply fine lace weight yarn I am using. 
Happy Knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> Susie


I agree with the others, a subtle varigated would be fine..I made mine with solid color, but some of the other testers did theirs in softly variagated colors..and they are all so pretty.


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, make sure the waste yarn is not fuzzy! I used lace weight Cascade yarn (from my Holbrook) for the waste, and there was enough fuzziness to make picking up the stitches as I removed the provisional cast on to cause me fits in a couple of places!


Thanks....I did! I used some scraps of Ella Rae Lace I had. It's very tightly wound and not fuzzy. I hate fuzz!


----------



## Tove

Count me in on starting this piece of art this coming weekend 

I am SO excited, just finished the Holbrook and am sitting with almost idle hands. Tomorrow Friday the local yarn shop will see me bouncing in with an enormous smile on my face. They carry a beautiful selection of lace yarns. Don't know what colour yet but my mind is seeing a silver grey.......


----------



## Tove

Count me in on starting this piece of art this coming weekend 

I am SO excited, just finished the Holbrook and am sitting with almost idle hands. Tomorrow Friday the local yarn shop will see me bouncing in with an enormous smile on my face. They carry a beautiful selection of lace yarns. Don't know what colour yet but my mind is seeing a silver grey.......


----------



## CathyAnn

Tove said:


> Count me in on starting this piece of art this coming weekend
> 
> I am SO excited, just finished the Holbrook and am sitting with almost idle hands. Tomorrow Friday the local yarn shop will see me bouncing in with an enormous smile on my face. They carry a beautiful selection of lace yarns. Don't know what colour yet but my mind is seeing a silver grey.......


The Holbrook would be absolutely gorgeous in a silver gray!


----------



## mzmom1

marimom said:


> I would like to use fingering weight yarn so what do I do if that 3 stitch garter edge rolls? Block it out? What happens if I use a 2 stitch edge?
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> If laceweight is just too hard on your eyes, fingering weight will work, BUT that 3 stitch garter edge will roll. I did my test knit in fingering and love it in spite of that little problem. Really! It is my favorite shawl. I wrap it around me and it keeps my back and chest warm and cozy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What if you used a seed stitch edge? would it still roll?


----------



## mzmom1

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. A subtly-variegated would be ok, just not a highly variegated one which would "obscure the pretty Shetland patterns". I used a solid one, but certainly would consider a subtly variegated one for the next one I knit.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> I was gonna go with knit picks Stroll but i have a feeling thats too varigated..need to find the right yarn for my budget.. the search continues !  thank u again
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Stroll tonal might not be too variegated.


----------



## AlderRose

The problem didn't show up until we were done test knitting, so none of us tried seed stitch instead of garter stitch. The only way to know if it would make a difference would be to try it. If you do, please let us know how it works.


----------



## CathyAnn

mzmom1 said:


> marimom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to use fingering weight yarn so what do I do if that 3 stitch garter edge rolls? Block it out? What happens if I use a 2 stitch edge?
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> If laceweight is just too hard on your eyes, fingering weight will work, BUT that 3 stitch garter edge will roll. I did my test knit in fingering and love it in spite of that little problem. Really! It is my favorite shawl. I wrap it around me and it keeps my back and chest warm and cozy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if you used a seed stitch edge? would it still roll?
Click to expand...

Yes. How is a seed stitch an advantage over a garter stitch? As Pacific Rose said above, "I have tried everything to get mine not to roll, but it has resisted my efforts, but it is only noticeable if you are looking for it. I think a 2 stitch edge would be worse.

"I followed Dee's pattern as written, so my shawl ended up 84 x 25 after it relaxed from being blocked. No one else who has seen it has said one thing about that edge that wants to curl. All they seem to notice is the beautiful patterns in the shawl itself.

"I tell you what, I wrap my Liz around me and I am in heaven."


----------



## AlderRose

mzmom1 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. A subtly-variegated would be ok, just not a highly variegated one which would "obscure the pretty Shetland patterns". I used a solid one, but certainly would consider a subtly variegated one for the next one I knit.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok forgive me on this one please but concerning yarn color.. is it better to go with a solid color or a multi.. which would be better ???.. Sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> I was gonna go with knit picks Stroll but i have a feeling thats too varigated..need to find the right yarn for my budget.. the search continues !  thank u again
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stroll tonal might not be too variegated.
Click to expand...

I used KnitPicks Stroll Tonal in the Wine Tasting colorway. It's a little busier than I'd hoped, but it worked. If you go with the tonal, I suggest choosing one of the more subtle colorways.


----------



## mzmom1

CathyAnn said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marimom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to use fingering weight yarn so what do I do if that 3 stitch garter edge rolls? Block it out? What happens if I use a 2 stitch edge?
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Lordy LAceweight yarn.. i hope my old eyes are up to the Challenge  Some of those yarns are hard to see!!! lol
> 
> Susie
> 
> 
> 
> If laceweight is just too hard on your eyes, fingering weight will work, BUT that 3 stitch garter edge will roll. I did my test knit in fingering and love it in spite of that little problem. Really! It is my favorite shawl. I wrap it around me and it keeps my back and chest warm and cozy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if you used a seed stitch edge? would it still roll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. How is a seed stitch an advantage over a garter stitch? As Pacific Rose said above, "I have tried everything to get mine not to roll, but it has resisted my efforts, but it is only noticeable if you are looking for it. I think a 2 stitch edge would be worse.
> 
> "I followed Dee's pattern as written, so my shawl ended up 84 x 25 after it relaxed from being blocked. No one else who has seen it has said one thing about that edge that wants to curl. All they seem to notice is the beautiful patterns in the shawl itself.
> 
> "I tell you what, I wrap my Liz around me and I am in heaven."
Click to expand...

If anyone mentions it, just tell them it is a "design element." :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn

My Liz is from a subtle tonal yarn -- Madelinetosh Tosh Lace -- colorway "Nectar". If you squint your eyes while looking at a yarn, if all the tones blend together without any real dark/light contrast, it's subtle.

And the Tosh Lace doesn't curl -- it's lace weight. It seems it's just the heavier yarn of fingering weight.

Here's what Dee said on page 1: "I really encourage everyone participating to use lace weight yarn for this design. If youve not used lace weight before, yes, it feels really skinny at first, but you really will get used to it. And once you start knitting with lace yarn and see the beautiful results, you will be glad you did. Trust me!"


----------



## AlderRose

So far everyone has been so fascinated with the beautiful flow of Shetland designs within the shawl that they just don't see that edge.


----------



## mzmom1

CathyAnn said:


> My Liz is from a subtle tonal yarn -- Madelinetosh Tosh Lace -- colorway "Nectar". If you squint your eyes while looking at a yarn, if all the tones blend together without any real dark/light contrast, it's subtle.
> 
> And the Tosh Lace doesn't curl -- it's lace weight. It seems it's just the heavier yarn of fingering weight.
> 
> Here's what Dee said on page 1: "I really encourage everyone participating to use lace weight yarn for this design. If youve not used lace weight before, yes, it feels really skinny at first, but you really will get used to it. And once you start knitting with lace yarn and see the beautiful results, you will be glad you did. Trust me!"


I was looking at Tosh tonals yesterday, boy, are they gorgeou$. Wish I could afford them.


----------



## AlderRose

Would one skein be enough for Liz? If you like yours as well as I do mine, it would be worth every dime you spend.


----------



## mzmom1

Pacific Rose said:


> Would one skein be enough for Liz? If you like yours as well as I do mine, it would be worth every dime you spend.


Don't know. If it has a full thousand yards, maybe. I'm sorta fluffy.


----------



## CathyAnn

mzmom1 said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one skein be enough for Liz? If you like yours as well as I do mine, it would be worth every dime you spend.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. If it has a full thousand yards, maybe. I'm sorta fluffy.
Click to expand...

One hank of Tosh Lace would be enough with some left over. It comes with about 950 yards. I've looked at the cost of other yarns, and to get the equivalent amount of yarn, many of those other yarns would cost about the same or more. I used about 868 yards.


----------



## elissa57

YAAAAAY...I can't wait to purchase this pattern...just so it can be waiting for me when I have time and yarn! I will NOT be using the "best" yarn, as it will be for a bride and I want it to have sparkle. BUT...she is not a "bead or sequin" kind of girl (she made sure to tell me that when she was picking HER choice of pattern!). She chose a triangle and I believe that a stole will be better (for her gown's neckline and bodice), so as a surprise, I am making her BOTH! 

I can't really afford "spectacular" yarn for both projects, so i am going to do this one in Vann's Glamour" (white with a silver thread running through it). It uses US 2 needles, so I think it's an OK weight. And after I blocked (KILLED) it, the swatch softened up and draped well. 

 YAY...I can't wait to get started!!!!!!!


----------



## Deeknits

Test knitters.....did any of you add beads to your Liz? Would #8 beads work OK?

I had a blast doing the beads on the green Holbrook and have decided to add them to Liz.


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> Test knitters.....did any of you add beads to your Liz? Would #8 beads work OK?
> 
> I had a blast doing the beads on the green Holbrook and have decided to add them to Liz.


I didn't, Dee. However, I'm wondering... wouldn't the weight of the yarn determine the bead size more than anything?


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> I didn't, Dee. However, I'm wondering... wouldn't the weight of the yarn determine the bead size more than anything?


That's what I'm wondering. I used #8's with fingerling and some of them were a little tight. The next smallest size is 11's and I don't have a crochet hook that will fit into those. I don't like to string the beads first, it really wears out the yarn, especially thin yarn. I've added a few #8's to a few stitches but it's hard to tell anything other than they fit.

I am concerned about the extra weight on the lace wt. yarn and thought I'd only add them to the chicken stitches.


----------



## mominabook

I just downloaded pattern, will get yarn. Old hand at knitting, but new to KAL. Is this the site? How rapidly does it progress? What should I know?


----------



## AlderRose

cdninswe used beads on her test knit. Check it out on Ravelry. It's a beauty.


----------



## AlderRose

mominabook, Welcome! Stevieland's KAL's are fun. We cheer each other on no matter how fast or slow we knit. It seems that we get to be really good friends here.


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, Dee. However, I'm wondering... wouldn't the weight of the yarn determine the bead size more than anything?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm wondering. I used #8's with fingerling and some of them were a little tight. The next smallest size is 11's and I don't have a crochet hook that will fit into those. I don't like to string the beads first, it really wears out the yarn, especially thin yarn. I've added a few #8's to a few stitches but it's hard to tell anything other than they fit.
> 
> I am concerned about the extra weight on the lace wt. yarn and thought I'd only add them to the chicken stitches.
Click to expand...

Chicken stitches????? 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You crack me up!

If they fit OK, I'd say, go for it! However, IMHO, that yarn is so gorgeous, beads won't be missed if you don't use them. Just sayin'...........


----------



## Dreamfli

I have a shawl question that is totally off topic,. Hopefully someone will know the answer.

I made my mom the Glenn Allen. She has always said she didn't like shawls so I made it in shawlette size. She got it today and was amazed. The problem is that she wants it bigger. Can it be undone and reknitted to a larger size? I did block it. No steam though . It was wetted down and then it was stretched and left to dry. I have another hank of the yarn, so no problem there. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, Dee. However, I'm wondering... wouldn't the weight of the yarn determine the bead size more than anything?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm wondering. I used #8's with fingerling and some of them were a little tight. The next smallest size is 11's and I don't have a crochet hook that will fit into those. I don't like to string the beads first, it really wears out the yarn, especially thin yarn. I've added a few #8's to a few stitches but it's hard to tell anything other than they fit.
> 
> I am concerned about the extra weight on the lace wt. yarn and thought I'd only add them to the chicken stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken stitches?????
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You crack me up!
> 
> If they fit OK, I'd say, go for it! However, IMHO, that yarn is so gorgeous, beads won't be missed if you don't use them. Just sayin'...........
Click to expand...

Yeah...the S2KP symbol looks like a chicken track so as I'm reading the chart, chicken stitch is easier to say to myself than S2KP! 
:XD:


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> I have a shawl question that is totally off topic,. Hopefully someone will know the answer.
> 
> I made my mom the Glenn Allen. She has always said she didn't like shawls so I made it in shawlette size. She got it today and was amazed. The problem is that she wants it bigger. Can it be undone and reknitted to a larger size? I did block it. No steam though . It was wetted down and then it was stretched and left to dry. I have another hank of the yarn, so no problem there. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I think it would have to be washed and then let dry without being blocked before frogging back. Boy, I don't envy you picking up all of those stitches and figuring out where you are on the chart... but with patience, it's possible to do. A Mom is definitely worth all of the trouble!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shawl question that is totally off topic,. Hopefully someone will know the answer.
> 
> I made my mom the Glenn Allen. She has always said she didn't like shawls so I made it in shawlette size. She got it today and was amazed. The problem is that she wants it bigger. Can it be undone and reknitted to a larger size? I did block it. No steam though . It was wetted down and then it was stretched and left to dry. I have another hank of the yarn, so no problem there. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would have to be washed and then let dry without being blocked before frogging back. Boy, I don't envy you picking up all of those stitches and figuring out where you are on the chart... but with patience, it's possible to do. A Mom is definitely worth all of the trouble!!!
Click to expand...

I think I will just knit her another shawl. I think that would be easier in the long run. Plus that and she would have two.


----------



## stevieland

paljoey46 said:


> Shucks, I have to wait until I finish my Glenallen before I can start this one. I have lots of yarn from which to choose. Just curious. Is there a way to add beads to this one. I haven't made a beaded shawl/stole in a while and would like to add them if possible. Anyway, bookmarking this thread so I can keep up with you gals. Happy knitting.


Hi! We'll be here a while, so we will wait patiently for you to finish Glenallen as long as you promise to post a pic! Regarding beads... cdninswe did her test knit with some beads...she'll be posting pics of hers in a bit and you can see what she did. She is the bead queen so she will have some good advice I'm sure.


----------



## stevieland

MacRae said:


> I keep looking at your beautiful shawls, but have not gathered up the courage to start one yet. One of these day! So beautiful!


Now I've seen pics of your work and you are an excellent knitter! You would probably have no problem with this pattern. There are only like six stitches. Think of it as knitting a sampler. We will hold your hand every step of the way! And all my test knitters who have knitted it already are here to help as well. C'mon! You can do it!


----------



## JJMM88

Did someone say it takes 900yards of yarn? Is that for finger weight?


----------



## stevieland

jmwilli said:


> I read these instructions numerous times but I still cannot tell whether one unzips from the first (beginning) tail or the end. from the video I assumed one unzipped from the end where one tied off the chain. That is the confusion. If one zips from where the chain started the orientation works.


Hi. I'm not sure if you have it figured out but I wanted to post a bit more detail about my last post I dashed off while my new boss was in the bathroom!!! This might help some other folks too.

*More Provisional Cast On Info*

I searched YouTube and watched pretty much every single provisional cast on video in English on that site. I watched most every single method of provisional cast on. I picked the method that--although it may not be the simplest--I felt it gave the best and most consistent results for this design. This type of cast on really keeps the stitches all the same size around it other and make the cast on stitches undetectable.

And soooooo.... this Miriam Felton video I linked to was far and above the rest regarding her camera work, her explanation, and how she explained everything from beginning to end so clearly including showing how that little teeny stitch at the end was to be used... I don't remember seeing too many videos that addressed that issue of the "missing stitch" (we can talk about that later!).

That is why I said that the video clearly shows the process. That process being: one crochets a chain around a knitting needle, one knits a row to put live stitches on the needles, one works some rows, etc. Then, one unzips a chain from the end of the chain to expose live stitches, and those stitches are put back on a needle and the stitches are then knit in the opposite direction.

So if you use her video as your practice swatch and do about 5 of those (I did at least 25!) you will get the hang of it and you will have 5 neat little 10 stitch swatches lets say. And you will totally understand the process after that many swatches.

But..... depending on the design, and how many knit vs. purl rows there are surrounding the original first real row (the row knit into the waste yarn) one might start with either the right or wrong side of the work in front of you and so your work might not always be oriented the way it is in Miriam's video.

So when you go to the pattern, I will tell you... turn the work here, the knot is on the right, the right side is facing you... etc. in great detail. I also mention the difference between the video orientation and my pattern orientation. So since you will already understand the concept and have executed it, the road map on the pattern will point you exactly in the right direction despite the design making the execution slightly different than the video.

You could also do some small swatches following the pattern instructions once you get the hang of it with Miriam's video if you think you need to do that before casting on 103 st. It will work just the same on 10 st, but you need to following pg 5 first half and then page 6 and all the helpful hints exactly.

Hope this clears some stuff up for y'all!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I have a shawl question that is totally off topic,. Hopefully someone will know the answer.
> 
> I made my mom the Glenn Allen. She has always said she didn't like shawls so I made it in shawlette size. She got it today and was amazed. The problem is that she wants it bigger. Can it be undone and reknitted to a larger size? I did block it. No steam though . It was wetted down and then it was stretched and left to dry. I have another hank of the yarn, so no problem there. Any ideas would be appreciated.


No problemo! Just frog the border.... I can pull the charts and tell you what row to frog back to if you like. I would probably be lazy and just knit from the blocked shawl... I think I've done that before and it was okay... just make sure that you use the right size needle and I think that stitches will be the same size. Maybe swatch first... wet block that swatch and then knit from it a few rows and block again.


----------



## stevieland

mominabook said:


> I just downloaded pattern, will get yarn. Old hand at knitting, but new to KAL. Is this the site? How rapidly does it progress? What should I know?


Welcome! You are in the right place! It progresses as rapidly as you like and you just come check it out whenever you like post whenever you like, ask questions if you need to. We are not formal here at all!


----------



## stevieland

If I missed anyone I'm sorry.... I need to get to bed... been a looooonnnnngggg day! I'll be back tomorrow night.


----------



## jmwilli

Thanks for the explanation. The video is excellent and the written instructions are clear and well written. The issue is probably my skill level. I will give it a few more tries and then decide if this can be done by me.


----------



## stevieland

jmwilli said:


> Thanks for the explanation. The video is excellent and the written instructions are clear and well written. The issue is probably my skill level. I will give it a few more tries and then decide if this can be done by me.


Give yourself some time... and wait a day or so. You may find that it will just sink in when you sleep! Good luck.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shawl question that is totally off topic,. Hopefully someone will know the answer.
> 
> I made my mom the Glenn Allen. She has always said she didn't like shawls so I made it in shawlette size. She got it today and was amazed. The problem is that she wants it bigger. Can it be undone and reknitted to a larger size? I did block it. No steam though . It was wetted down and then it was stretched and left to dry. I have another hank of the yarn, so no problem there. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo! Just frog the border.... I can pull the charts and tell you what row to frog back to if you like. I would probably be lazy and just knit from the blocked shawl... I think I've done that before and it was okay... just make sure that you use the right size needle and I think that stitches will be the same size. Maybe swatch first... wet block that swatch and then knit from it a few rows and block again.
Click to expand...

I went back and looked. I listed what needle I used when I posted the pic of it. I have a little less than a full skein to make it bigger. Now, it's up to mom whether she wants a bigger Glennallen or maybe a Liz stole.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one skein be enough for Liz? If you like yours as well as I do mine, it would be worth every dime you spend.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. If it has a full thousand yards, maybe. I'm sorta fluffy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One hank of Tosh Lace would be enough with some left over. It comes with about 950 yards. I've looked at the cost of other yarns, and to get the equivalent amount of yarn, many of those other yarns would cost about the same or more. I used about 868 yards.
Click to expand...

I used Tosh Lace and it should have been 950 yards but they short changed me on this and I had only 918 yards. I have never run out of yarn before but did on this and had to shorten my last chart by several rows. I will never use this yarn again. I normally knit to gauge on any knitting but for some reason I must have knit looser than before. I was sure that I would have plenty even with the shortage but no that wasn't the case. I have used Tosh before and didn't like knitting with it because it is too stretchy as I knit...This is, of course, a personal preference...Many people love this yarn for just that reason.

My shawl blocked was 19" x 70"...I could have pulled it tighter but didn't want it any larger.


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one skein be enough for Liz? If you like yours as well as I do mine, it would be worth every dime you spend.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. If it has a full thousand yards, maybe. I'm sorta fluffy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One hank of Tosh Lace would be enough with some left over. It comes with about 950 yards. I've looked at the cost of other yarns, and to get the equivalent amount of yarn, many of those other yarns would cost about the same or more. I used about 868 yards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used Tosh Lace and it should have been 950 yards but they short changed me on this and I had only 918 yards. I have never run out of yarn before but did on this and had to shorten my last chart by several rows. I will never use this yarn again. I normally knit to gauge on any knitting but for some reason I must have knit looser than before. I was sure that I would have plenty even with the shortage but no that wasn't the case. I have used Tosh before and didn't like knitting with it because it is too stretchy as I knit...This is, of course, a personal preference...Many people love this yarn for just that reason.
> 
> My shawl blocked was 19" x 70"...I could have pulled it tighter but didn't want it any larger.
Click to expand...

Nanciann, I hear you! Although I like the Tosh Lace, I was shortchanged too! After weighing the hank and then calculating the yardage, I had about 902.5 yards to start with! I wasn't happy about that and concerned that I would run out of yarn. Since I've been weighing my yarn before I start a project (since last spring when I knit the Alexandra Shawlette and ran out of yarn - 43 bind off stitches short - using Ella Rae Lace Merino), I find hanks short of yarn A LOT!!! However, on this project, I lucked out and used only about 868 yards with the shawl blocking to 70" x 15". After talking to Dee, I found out I probably could have gotten it wider by not stretching the length quite so much. Oh well. I'll still wear it as a shawl, and it will be perfect as a scarf! I think I must knit tighter than you.


----------



## CathyAnn

Now I get what you mean be chicken stitches, Dee. That really is very funny!


----------



## nanciann

Nanciann, I hear you! Although I like the Tosh Lace, I was shortchanged too! After weighing the hank and then calculating the yardage, I had about 902.5 yards to start with! I wasn't happy about that and concerned that I would run out of yarn. Since I've been weighing my yarn before I start a project (since last spring when I knit the Alexandra Shawlette and ran out of yarn - 43 bind off stitches short - using Ella Rae Lace Merino), I find hanks short of yarn A LOT!!! However, on this project, I lucked out and used only about 868 yards with the shawl blocking to 70" x 15". After talking to Dee, I found out I probably could have gotten it wider by not stretching the length quite so much. Oh well. I'll still wear it as a shawl, and it will be perfect as a scarf! I think I must knit tighter than you.[/quote]

The funny thing is I don't do this with other yarn. I will be more careful in the future to make sure that I have extra yarn.


----------



## AlderRose

It's isn't just Tosh Lace. 

Because I weighed and then measured the yarn I was using for test knitting, I found that there was less than noted on the yarn tags. I ended up having to purchase another skein. When I wrote to the company about it, I was assured that they would look into the problem but was also told that they had a 5% leeway in weight and yardage. My figures showed at least a 7% difference in yardage. It didn't make me very happy!


----------



## Dreamfli

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shawl question that is totally off topic,. Hopefully someone will know the answer.
> 
> I made my mom the Glenn Allen. She has always said she didn't like shawls so I made it in shawlette size. She got it today and was amazed. The problem is that she wants it bigger. Can it be undone and reknitted to a larger size? I did block it. No steam though . It was wetted down and then it was stretched and left to dry. I have another hank of the yarn, so no problem there. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo! Just frog the border.... I can pull the charts and tell you what row to frog back to if you like. I would probably be lazy and just knit from the blocked shawl... I think I've done that before and it was okay... just make sure that you use the right size needle and I think that stitches will be the same size. Maybe swatch first... wet block that swatch and then knit from it a few rows and block again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went back and looked. I listed what needle I used when I posted the pic of it. I have a little less than a full skein to make it bigger. Now, it's up to mom whether she wants a bigger Glennallen or maybe a Liz stole.
Click to expand...

Well my husband got it right, she wants both, lol. So I will be performing enlarging techniques on the Glenn Allen and making a Liz stole too!


----------



## AlderRose

Do you have four hands so you can knit both at once?


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Do you have four hands so you can knit both at once?


Don't I wish. Lol


----------



## Cmtx21

I just bought my pattern and ordered my yarn! I am so excited...qiviut/merino blend in Bordeaux colour! It should be here in less than a week so I can start....yea!


----------



## AlderRose

Cmtx21, Your yarn selection sounds scrumptious.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> It's isn't just Tosh Lace.
> 
> Because I weighed and then measured the yarn I was using for test knitting, I found that there was less than noted on the yarn tags. I ended up having to purchase another skein. When I wrote to the company about it, I was assured that they would look into the problem but was also told that they had a 5% leeway in weight and yardage. My figures showed at least a 7% difference in yardage. It didn't make me very happy!


Rose, after reading your input above, if they have a 5% leeway, then my Tosh lace at 902.5 yards is exactly 95%!!! I personally think being short that much is wrong, cheating the buyer. After the fiasco with Ella Rae Lace, I haven't bought any of that since!

I just received in today's mail four balls of KnitPicks Palette yarn for my next project; all weigh more than the 50 grams on the label!


----------



## Karzie

Interesting. I don't usually weigh my yarn and just take their word for it. Think I'll have to start weighing it.


----------



## britgirl

I have found that Knitpicks do tend to be generous with their yardage.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's isn't just Tosh Lace.
> 
> Because I weighed and then measured the yarn I was using for test knitting, I found that there was less than noted on the yarn tags. I ended up having to purchase another skein. When I wrote to the company about it, I was assured that they would look into the problem but was also told that they had a 5% leeway in weight and yardage. My figures showed at least a 7% difference in yardage. It didn't make me very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose, after reading your input above, if they have a 5% leeway, then my Tosh lace at 902.5 yards is exactly 95%!!! I personally think being short that much is wrong, cheating the buyer. After the fiasco with Ella Rae Lace, I haven't bought any of that since!
> 
> I just received in today's mail four balls of KnitPicks Palette yarn for my next project; all weigh more than the 50 grams on the label!
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

It's harder to measure the yardage on the balls... a royal pain in the keester... When it comes in skeins, I count the rounds, drop the skein over the swift, tighten it up, measure the circumference, then do the math. It was an eye opening experience.


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, that makes me want to give them more business! I've only purchased yarn from them twice, this being the second time. I see no reason not to continue. I like the Palette yarn, and looking at the shawls knit out of their other yarns, well, they're beautiful!!!



britgirl said:


> I have found that Knitpicks do tend to be generous with their yardage.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's isn't just Tosh Lace.
> 
> Because I weighed and then measured the yarn I was using for test knitting, I found that there was less than noted on the yarn tags. I ended up having to purchase another skein. When I wrote to the company about it, I was assured that they would look into the problem but was also told that they had a 5% leeway in weight and yardage. My figures showed at least a 7% difference in yardage. It didn't make me very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose, after reading your input above, if they have a 5% leeway, then my Tosh lace at 902.5 yards is exactly 95%!!! I personally think being short that much is wrong, cheating the buyer. After the fiasco with Ella Rae Lace, I haven't bought any of that since!
> 
> I just received in today's mail four balls of KnitPicks Palette yarn for my next project; all weigh more than the 50 grams on the label!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cdninswe

Hi Dee - yes I used beads...I used 6/0 beads because I was using fingering weight yarn. 8/0 would be fine for lace weigth - I am using that for my 4th Holbrook and 2nd Wilshire



Deeknits said:


> Test knitters.....did any of you add beads to your Liz? Would #8 beads work OK?
> 
> I had a blast doing the beads on the green Holbrook and have decided to add them to Liz.


----------



## Deeknits

Great! I have some 8/0's ordered. That's what I used on the fingerling so I figured they would work.



cdninswe said:


> Hi Dee - yes I used beads...I used 6/0 beads because I was using fingering weight yarn. 8/0 would be fine for lace weigth - I am using that for my 4th Holbrook and 2nd Wilshire
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test knitters.....did any of you add beads to your Liz? Would #8 beads work OK?
> 
> I had a blast doing the beads on the green Holbrook and have decided to add them to Liz.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdninswe

When I work with 11's I don't use a crochet hook or prestring on the yarn.. Buy jewelry beading wire - and load a thread of wire with beads - then bend the end of the wire into a hook. Then as you knit you can still place the beads on the stitch you want - by hooking the stitch with the wire - pushing the bead down catching the other end of the wire back through the bead and pulling the bead over the neck of the stitch - then place the beaded stitch back on the needle and knit. It actually is faster than a crochet hook as the beads are already loading on the length of the wire.



Deeknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, Dee. However, I'm wondering... wouldn't the weight of the yarn determine the bead size more than anything?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm wondering. I used #8's with fingerling and some of them were a little tight. The next smallest size is 11's and I don't have a crochet hook that will fit into those. I don't like to string the beads first, it really wears out the yarn, especially thin yarn. I've added a few #8's to a few stitches but it's hard to tell anything other than they fit.
> 
> I am concerned about the extra weight on the lace wt. yarn and thought I'd only add them to the chicken stitches.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdninswe

ahh geee thanks....



Pacific Rose said:


> cdninswe used beads on her test knit. Check it out on Ravelry. It's a beauty.


----------



## cdninswe

qiviuit ......ohhh swooon...........



Cmtx21 said:


> I just bought my pattern and ordered my yarn! I am so excited...qiviut/merino blend in Bordeaux colour! It should be here in less than a week so I can start....yea!


----------



## Dreamfli

My third Holbrook off the needles. Will probably block tomorrow.

Liz frogged back. I had 2 different sizes of my interchangeables. Sure wish knit picks had put sizes on them.


----------



## stevieland

I spoke to the owner of Madelinetosh when I was using their Merino Light fingering for Alexandra. If I recall, I was trying to determine why some sites and the yarn label itself only had the yardage listed and never the weight. I had noticed that some skeins varied quite a bit in weight. 

Again, I am trying to remember from almost a year back, but she said that the weight would vary because of the nature of the yarn but the yardage was always correct. Hmmmmmm. I guess with yarns that are thick and thin maybe that could be true, but I think that Noro is always pretty consistent so who knows.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> My third Holbrook off the needles. Will probably block tomorrow.
> 
> Liz frogged back. I had 2 different sizes of my interchangeables. Sure wish knit picks had put sizes on them.


Can't wait to seeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Tove

Karzie said:


> Interesting. I don't usually weigh my yarn and just take their word for it. Think I'll have to start weighing it.


must say I have never thought of weighing my yarn either, I just learned something valuable.........thankyou


----------



## Tove

Just purchased the Liz pattern and yarn today. 
The yarn is "Drops" Lace, 70% Baby Alpaca and 30% Mulberry Silk in a pale silver/blue, looks pale baby blue in some light, silver in other. 
What a wonderful way to bring pleasure into an otherwise dreary ice rain day.
This evening after reading the whole pattern and instructions through, I only managed to knit 4 rows


----------



## CathyAnn

Well, that's progress! You're moving forward...


----------



## AlderRose

Last month we toured the mill where I occasionally have some of my wool processed. The last stop is the cash register, but the next to last stop is where the skeins are wound. There is a set circumference, and the machine can be set to rotate as many times as needed to produce whatever yards per skein as they desire. I can get a skein of yarn from them that is exactly 200 yards. But those skeins can vary a lot in weight from fiber to fiber, and sheep to sheep. Dyes change the weight, too. I'm thinking that even humidity plays a part in the formula. 

It seems that with all the fancy technology and automation that there would be a way to get more accurate labels on the skeins we purchase from these yarn companies. It is a real bummer thinking you have more than enough yarn and then running out before the project is finished.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> Last month we toured the mill where I occasionally have some of my wool processed. The last stop is the cash register, but the next to last stop is where the skeins are wound. There is a set circumference, and the machine can be set to rotate as many times as needed to produce whatever yards per skein as they desire. I can get a skein of yarn from them that is exactly 200 yards. But those skeins can vary a lot in weight from fiber to fiber, and sheep to sheep. Dyes change the weight, too. I'm thinking that even humidity plays a part in the formula.
> 
> It seems that with all the fancy technology and automation that there would be a way to get more accurate labels on the skeins we purchase from these yarn companies. It is a real bummer thinking you have more than enough yarn and then running out before the project is finished.


Whenever I have purchased yarn at the LYS...they always say "Purchase an extra one to be sure..." Well yeah if it doesn't cost $25 or more a skein...I just don't wish to put that much into a 'Maybe needed' ... I always felt they did this to get you to buy more. I almost always have a ton of leftover yarn that I don't know what to do with.


----------



## AlderRose

We should get Dee to design a shawl to use up our leftover yarns. Hmmm. I'm getting disturbing pictures in my brain.


----------



## Betty White

I just finished the Ashton shawlette without being accustomed to charts. Dee's charts are a breeze!!! I look forward to the Liz shawl, if I can just decide on the yarn.



Florida Gal said:


> For those of you that have made this stole, do you think this is a good lace piece to start with or should I start with the Ashton. I just can't decide.
> The downside for me with the Ashton is I have never knit charts. The other shawl patterns also have the written pattern that I could refer back to.


----------



## Silverowl

Pacific Rose said:


> We should get Dee to design a shawl to use up our leftover yarns. Hmmm. I'm getting disturbing pictures in my brain.


Now thats an idea. But have to agree the images are disturbing.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> We should get Dee to design a shawl to use up our leftover yarns. Hmmm. I'm getting disturbing pictures in my brain.


I wouldn't wish that nightmare on anyone...


----------



## southernyankee

I have 1240 yds of alpaca lace-hand painted 100% superfine alpaca. US #1 needle, 30 sts./44 rows over 4 inches. It seems too thin to make anything!!!! Can I use it for the liz stole and what size needles would you recommend? I am almost finished with the Ashton in a square to be used as a christening blanket. It is turning out very well. It is in DK yarn because that's what I had but I am going to make it again in Sirdar Snuggly 4ply.


----------



## CathyAnn

My experience with very fine lace weight yarn is to use #3 needles. I'm a fairly average knitter. However, if you are uncertain, knit a swatch in the lace pattern with the needles you think you'll use. Block it and then you can decide whether or not you want to use larger or smaller needles


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> Last month we toured the mill where I occasionally have some of my wool processed. The last stop is the cash register, but the next to last stop is where the skeins are wound. There is a set circumference, and the machine can be set to rotate as many times as needed to produce whatever yards per skein as they desire. I can get a skein of yarn from them that is exactly 200 yards. But those skeins can vary a lot in weight from fiber to fiber, and sheep to sheep. Dyes change the weight, too. I'm thinking that even humidity plays a part in the formula.
> 
> It seems that with all the fancy technology and automation that there would be a way to get more accurate labels on the skeins we purchase from these yarn companies. It is a real bummer thinking you have more than enough yarn and then running out before the project is finished.


Well, Rose. With this information, I think all of my yardage calculations have to be thrown out.


----------



## southernyankee

CathyAnn said:


> My experience with very fine lace weight yarn is to use #3 needles. I'm a fairly average knitter. However, if you are uncertain, knit a swatch in the lace pattern with the needles you think you'll use. Block it and then you can decide whether or not you want to use larger or smaller needles


Many thanks for the quick reply. I want to use this yarn and think a stole would be more useful than a triangular shawl. I have made the Alexandra and it is beautiful but haven't worn it much. The ashton I gave away as a prayer shawl. Making a square ashton will be great for a grandchild's christening blanket.


----------



## nanalizzy

I'm almost ready to start. I bought Madelinetosh merino wool lace weight in Baltic colorway form a LYS in Vero Beach. I have to wait now for my other Christmas Present (ChiaoGoo Red needles) to arrive. I have even been practicing the prov. Cast on. Can't wait to get started.
Betty


----------



## nanciann

nanalizzy said:


> I'm almost ready to start. I bought Madelinetosh merino wool lace weight in Baltic colorway form a LYS in Vero Beach. I have to wait now for my other Christmas Present (ChiaoGoo Red needles) to arrive. I have even been practicing the prov. Cast on. Can't wait to get started.
> Betty


Good Luck! Everything sounds lovely...You should be good to go....


----------



## patocenizo

Here is a picture of my very first Chart A (Chevrons) all 15 repeats. The yarn I am using is Zephyr 2/18 the color is Royal although it seems to look darker than it is. I am using size 3 needles and I feel fortunate that my DH bought a set of the Signatures which are a dream to work with. Now on to Chart B!


----------



## AlderRose

It's going to be a beauty. I love that color.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

WOW - looks gorgeous! I just ordered my yarn. Should be here by the end of the week. Then I can start on it. Am a little leary of using #3 needles. Don't think I have ever used anything that small. Good learning experience. Hope mine turns out as well as yours! LOL!!


----------



## CathyAnn

patocenizo said:


> Here is a picture of my very first Chart A (Chevrons) all 15 repeats. The yarn I am using is Zephyr 2/18 the color is Royal although it seems to look darker than it is. I am using size 3 needles and I feel fortunate that my DH bought a set of the Signatures which are a dream to work with. Now on to Chart B!


Wow! You're off to a great start! I love that color too! Blue is my favorite. How do you like the Zephyr yarn? I used it on my Glenallen.


----------



## roed2er

I love it! Debi


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Pacific Rose, it will be a beauty because it is a Dee's pattern....yeah!quote=Pacific Rose]It's going to be a beauty. I love that color.[/quote]


----------



## patocenizo

I understand what you mean but with lace weight yarn that is the correct needle size and I'll follow the suggestion by Dee, I'd rather use size 4,5,or 6's but not with lace weight yarn.


MiamiKnitter said:


> WOW - looks gorgeous! I just ordered my yarn. Should be here by the end of the week. Then I can start on it. Am a little leary of using #3 needles. Don't think I have ever used anything that small. Good learning experience. Hope mine turns out as well as yours! LOL!!


----------



## patocenizo

This is my first experience with this yarn, it seems to be appropriate for this project although my DH had bought a lace weight Madeleine Tosh silk yarn that would be just scrumptious for this stole however I am not sure about the memory on the Madelinetosh versus the Zephyr.


CathyAnn said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my very first Chart A (Chevrons) all 15 repeats. The yarn I am using is Zephyr 2/18 the color is Royal although it seems to look darker than it is. I am using size 3 needles and I feel fortunate that my DH bought a set of the Signatures which are a dream to work with. Now on to Chart B!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You're off to a great start! I love that color too! Blue is my favorite. How do you like the Zephyr yarn? I used it on my Glenallen.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks


roed2er said:


> I love it! Debi


----------



## JulesKnit

I would think that a company should have 1oo%yardage and weight guaranteed with up to 5% over as a safety and good faith measurement even if they had to raise the price a few pennies...guess I am old fashioned...you know where pleasing the customer was extremely important and good bussiness practice--just like in sending complimentary balls of yarn to you for your inconvience and satisfaction. I worked in a Motel a long time ago and the extra effort to gain satisfied and potentially repeat business was very important.I just think if the label says it's there---it should be! Well I feel better now! :lol:


----------



## Karzie

JulesKnit, I agree about the yarn. 5% under is significant, especially over several skeins. And especially if you buy the yarn and don't use it right away. Building good will is essential for repeat business.


----------



## JulesKnit

Thanks Karzie! I thought after that post of mine..I might look like a hard nose! By the way I am in Arkansas!


----------



## CathyAnn

JulesKnit said:


> I would think that a company should have 1oo%yardage and weight guaranteed with up to 5% over as a safety and good faith measurement even if they had to raise the price a few pennies...guess I am old fashioned...you know where pleasing the customer was extremely important and good bussiness practice--just like in sending complimentary balls of yarn to you for your inconvience and satisfaction. I worked in a Motel a long time ago and the extra effort to gain satisfied and potentially repeat business was very important.I just think if the label says it's there---it should be! Well I feel better now! :lol:


I agree!


----------



## Mungie

patocenizo said:


> Here is a picture of my very first Chart A (Chevrons) all 15 repeats. The yarn I am using is Zephyr 2/18 the color is Royal although it seems to look darker than it is. I am using size 3 needles and I feel fortunate that my DH bought a set of the Signatures which are a dream to work with. Now on to Chart B!


Oh I LOVE that color. I keep telling myself....one of these days your going to do this, but right now I have too many other projects on the go . Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## patocenizo

I will certainly post the finished product. I too have other projects in mind but when it comes to a Dee pattern, everything else is cast aside. What can I say, i am addicted to Dee's beautiful patterns.


Mungie said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my very first Chart A (Chevrons) all 15 repeats. The yarn I am using is Zephyr 2/18 the color is Royal although it seems to look darker than it is. I am using size 3 needles and I feel fortunate that my DH bought a set of the Signatures which are a dream to work with. Now on to Chart B!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE that color. I keep telling myself....one of these days your going to do this, but right now I have too many other projects on the go . Can't wait to see your finished product.
Click to expand...

 :-D :-D


----------



## sandyP

Asa few others on here, I would love to be in this KAL but I have too many things I promised I would finish before starting this unfortunately. I will keep watching and can't wait to see all your beautiful finished products,


----------



## Sandiego

Patocenizo, Your Liz Stole is gorgeous!!!! The royal blue is a perfect choice. Is the Zephyr 2/18 yarn hard to work with? It is already stunning!! I can't wait to see it finished. ;0)


----------



## patocenizo

I don't think the Zephyr is hard to work with but it is certainly thin and dainty I should say, I think I will reserve judgement after I have completed this stole and have the finished product to wear and enjoy.


Sandiego said:


> Patocenizo, Your Liz Stole is gorgeous!!!! The royal blue is a perfect choice. Is the Zephyr 2/18 yarn hard to work with? It is already stunning!! I can't wait to see it finished. ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389

sandyP said:


> Asa few others on here, I would love to be in this KAL but I have too many things I promised I would finish before starting this unfortunately. I will keep watching and can't wait to see all your beautiful finished products,


sandy this kal will be going on for quite awhile. so join in whenever you are ready to. we will be here.


----------



## sandyP

knitgirl389 said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa few others on here, I would love to be in this KAL but I have too many things I promised I would finish before starting this unfortunately. I will keep watching and can't wait to see all your beautiful finished products,
> 
> 
> 
> sandy this kal will be going on for quite awhile. so join in whenever you are ready to. we will be here.
Click to expand...

Well I do have the pattern, I have the yarn, I will keep my eye on this thread and see how I go with my other projects which are taking up the needles


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Here is a picture of my very first Chart A (Chevrons) all 15 repeats. The yarn I am using is Zephyr 2/18 the color is Royal although it seems to look darker than it is. I am using size 3 needles and I feel fortunate that my DH bought a set of the Signatures which are a dream to work with. Now on to Chart B!


That is one of my very favorite colors, it is so saturated and yummy. That is going to be gorgeous with a capital G! I love working with the Zephyr. I think it feels "thicker" than it is somehow compared to other of the more delicate lace yarns I've worked with. And I love the sheen and drape. Can't wait to see this baby finished!


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> I will certainly post the finished product. I too have other projects in mind but when it comes to a Dee pattern, everything else is cast aside. What can I say, i am addicted to Dee's beautiful patterns.


 :-D :-D[/quote]
Can I hug you????? That is so nice.


----------



## Tove

So, I have the pattern, the yarn, the first few rows of pattern is done and I've been able to mark off #1 of 15.
So far everything has been almost too easy, thanks Dee for making such a beautiful pattern that is sooo easy to make.

The only "issue" that I've had is learning how to knit using lace weight yarn, it is so thin and delicate, it has no weight to it and therefore the needles feel too heavy and too thick for the project. I realize this is just something new I'm learning. This is my 3rd lace project, and my first project using lace weight yarn - all 3 lace projects have been Dee's patterns


----------



## AlderRose

Tove, I prefer working with straight needles vs. circulars so went with them for Liz. The ones I had on hand were so heavy that it felt like they were going to suddenly drop out of my knitting. I ended up so paranoid that I bought myself some wooden needles. End of problem. I like the way they hold onto my knitting, too. Even with metal ones made for knitting lace, I kept having problems with my stitches slipping off.

Dee's patterns are habit forming, aren't they. A friend asked me to make a pattern written by someone else. I found out in a hurry just how much Dee has spoiled us.


----------



## patocenizo

Jump in and join us as soon as you can, there is no hurry.


sandyP said:


> Asa few others on here, I would love to be in this KAL but I have too many things I promised I would finish before starting this unfortunately. I will keep watching and can't wait to see all your beautiful finished products,


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will certainly post the finished product. I too have other projects in mind but when it comes to a Dee pattern, everything else is cast aside. What can I say, i am addicted to Dee's beautiful patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> :-D :-D
Click to expand...

Can I hug you????? That is so nice.[/quote]

I feel the same way. I have socks and fingerless mitts on needles they will wait. I love knitting dee's patterns. On repeat 6 of chevron on the first side.


----------



## stevieland

Tove said:


> So, I have the pattern, the yarn, the first few rows of pattern is done and I've been able to mark off #1 of 15.
> So far everything has been almost too easy, thanks Dee for making such a beautiful pattern that is sooo easy to make.
> 
> The only "issue" that I've had is learning how to knit using lace weight yarn, it is so thin and delicate, it has no weight to it and therefore the needles feel too heavy and too thick for the project. I realize this is just something new I'm learning. This is my 3rd lace project, and my first project using lace weight yarn - all 3 lace projects have been Dee's patterns


I remember my first lace weight project... the Adamas shawl designed by Miriam Felton, the nice lady on the provisional cast on video link on the pattern. It felt so weird, I never thought I would like it. My next one felt better but still odd, but by the third lace weight shawl I realized I actually preferred to knit with the smaller needles and skinnier yarn. I find it much easier on my arthritic hands. So it will get better! Just try to have a light touch and not to knit too tightly.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> Dee's patterns are habit forming, aren't they. A friend asked me to make a pattern written by someone else. I found out in a hurry just how much Dee has spoiled us.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

I just want to add to what Dee just said...

I knit my first lace shawl, the Ashton, with a heavy lace weight yarn. (I went into the LYS asking for "sock" yarn, and they showed me what I ended up buying. What did I know... It had nylon in it so I must be sock yarn. Duuuhhhhh!)

After that experience, I swore off lace weight yarn. Dee shared her thoughts about that with me, and when the Nadira came out, I used lace weight yarn. Just about all of the shawls I've knit since then are lace weight! :lol:


----------



## britgirl

I got to agree. That first encounter with lace weight is something else, but once you have mastered it, it is amazing how you want to knit even more. There is just something special about something knit with laceweight.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> I just want to add to what Dee just said...
> 
> I knit my first lace shawl, the Ashton, with a heavy lace weight yarn. (I went into the LYS asking for "sock" yarn, and they showed me what I ended up buying. What did I know... It had nylon in it so I must be sock yarn. Duuuhhhhh!)
> 
> After that experience, I swore off lace weight yarn. Dee shared her thoughts about that with me, and when the Nadira came out, I used lace weight yarn. Just about all of the shawls I've knit since then are lace weight! :lol:


----------



## patocenizo

Sounds good to me... I was about to start the third chart when all of a sudden the count was off.....well that is what I get for getting up at 4:00 am sort of groggy etc., so now I have gone back to chart b on the 7th row and will restart it since the count is now back at 103 stitches...duh!!!


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will certainly post the finished product. I too have other projects in mind but when it comes to a Dee pattern, everything else is cast aside. What can I say, i am addicted to Dee's beautiful patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> :-D  :-D
Click to expand...

Can I hug you????? That is so nice.[/quote]


----------



## Sandiego

I am just catching up on everyones thoughts on lace weight yarns. My first lace shawl was the Ashton, and I used fingering weight as suggested. Then I knit a shawl that was not Dee's pattern, and I used a 100% cashmere cobweb yarn. I was pulling my hair out. After using the cobweb yarn, lace weight was a dream. I prefer lace weight now. I haven't started the Liz Stole as I didn't get my husband's scarf done for Christmas. He is priority this time. I can't wait to get started. I have the yarn. I just have to be patient. It's hard! ;0)


----------



## JulesKnit

Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.


----------



## Sandiego

JulesKnit said:


> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.


The Ashton is absolutely the best lace shawl to start off with, but I would use a fingering weight or sock weight yarn. Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace is gorgeous yarn, but it is lace weight. It will be less frustrating, IMHO, to use fingering or sock weight yarn in a natural fiber. It will block beautifully. Good luck!!! We are here to help. ;0)


----------



## JulesKnit

Thank you! Now, can you suggest an appropriate yarn that I might find at say...Hobby Lobby or Michaels?


----------



## Sandiego

JulesKnit said:


> Thank you! Now, can you suggest an appropriate yarn that I might find at say...Hobby Lobby or Michaels?


Check in the sock weight yarns at JoAnn's. Make sure that the majority of the fiber is wool, so you can block your shawl. Blocking the shawl opens up the lace, and you will see the transformation from a blob to literally a beautiful butterfly (figuratively speaking). You will be amazed! Dee gives fantastic easy to understand directions on blocking your shawl after you finish knitting. Good luck, JulesKnit! ;0)


----------



## JulesKnit

Thank Sandiego! I no longer have a JoAnns in my area but will check elsewhere. I re-read some of this and thank to others who have put up with my sometimes repetitive questions! Sorry! I guess I'm trying to do too much at once around here today. I thought I saw a post earlier where someone was unhappy because the yarn they n purchased had nylon in it and said was therfore actual sock yarn. So do I want to make sure it does not have nylon, even if majority wool?


----------



## CathyAnn

Sandiego said:


> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ashton is absolutely the best lace shawl to start off with, but I would use a fingering weight or sock weight yarn. Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace is gorgeous yarn, but it is lace weight. It will be less frustrating, IMHO, to use fingering or sock weight yarn in a natural fiber. It will block beautifully. Good luck!!! We are here to help. ;0)
Click to expand...

What Sandiego said! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

JulesKnit said:


> Thank Sandiego! I no longer have a JoAnns in my area but will check elsewhere. I re-read some of this and thank to others who have put up with my sometimes repetitive questions! Sorry! I guess I'm trying to do too much at once around here today. I thought I saw a post earlier where someone was unhappy because the yarn they n purchased had nylon in it and said was therfore actual sock yarn. So do I want to make sure it does not have nylon, even if majority wool?


That was me. Nylon is *not* a problem in the yarn. The point is that I was told it was sock yarn and I didn't really know anything about lace weight and fingering weight yarns. Up to that point, sport weight was the lightest I had ever knit with. The nylon doesn't hinder blocking at all. I was too ignorant to realize that "sock" weight can be many things from lace weight to sport weight yarns.


----------



## Sandiego

JulesKnit said:


> Thank Sandiego! I no longer have a JoAnns in my area but will check elsewhere. I re-read some of this and thank to others who have put up with my sometimes repetitive questions! Sorry! I guess I'm trying to do too much at once around here today. I thought I saw a post earlier where someone was unhappy because the yarn they n purchased had nylon in it and said was therfore actual sock yarn. So do I want to make sure it does not have nylon, even if majority wool?


I am sorry, check Hobby Lobby or Michael's at their sock yarns. I think a little bit of nylon won't be a problem. Make sure the majority is a natural fiber like wool. I have used some yarn with a little bit of nylon. I think you will be fine. You can find sock or fingering weights on-line that you may find is cheaper than buying from Hobby Lobby or Michael's. Good luck!!! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Jules, I made one Ashton with that very same yarn and I wear it all the ime, mine is a light blue/gray color and I love the softness. Yes, I'd go for it. Good luck and let us see your progres.


JulesKnit said:


> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.


----------



## JulesKnit

Thanks for the info. The lightest yarn I have used is DK and I really liked it. So...not to worry if a little nylon--thanks nd I don't really know all the different yarns still. Also, if I were to use the classic elite lace what kind of needles ? Long straights or cable? One more thing Well...at least I know what a lifeline is!regarding color, I also have this yarn kind of a wheat color. At least I know what a lifeline is--but do you put it in after you finnish a row or can you add it as you go?Boy, do I sound like a chicken or what?!!


----------



## CathyAnn

patocenizo said:


> Hi Jules, I made one Ashton with that very same yarn and I wear it all the ime, mine is a light blue/gray color and I love the softness. Yes, I'd go for it. Good luck and let us see your progres.
> 
> 
> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.
Click to expand...

I just want to add one thing more, Jules, if this is your first time knitting lace, I highly recommend using fingering weight yarn. The reason I was talking about the heavy lace weight yarn that was sold to me as "sock" yarn, is that it made the whole thing more difficult than it should have been because I had never knit with that light of a weight yarn! The learning curve is steep enough without trying to adjust to such fine yarn.

Sandiego is right as far as I'm concerned. Go for the fingering (sock) weight if you can and reserve the lace weight for another shawl.


----------



## Sandiego

JulesKnit said:


> Thanks for the info. The lightest yarn I have used is DK and I really liked it. So...not to worry if a little nylon--thanks nd I don't really know all the different yarns still. Also, if I were to use the classic elite lace what kind of needles ? Long straights or cable? One more thing Well...at least I know what a lifeline is!regarding color, I also have this yarn kind of a wheat color. At least I know what a lifeline is--but do you put it in after you finnish a row or can you add it as you go?Boy, do I sound like a chicken or what?!!


If the lightest weight of yarn you have used is DK, I still think the Classic Elite Lace weight would be frustrating, but you know yourself. I use lifelines on purl rows after I have knit the purl row. As far as needles are concerned, I love using circulars. You use the needles you prefer. On the Ashton pattern it will tell you what size needles to use, and I believe it calls for fingering or sock weight yarn. I hope this helps. These are only suggestions by experience. Good luck!!! ;0)


----------



## elissa57

Hi there, OK, I just want to make sure I am making the correct decision.... Soooo...I am knitting this stole with Vanna's Glamour (Lion Brnad, #2 FINE is the listed weight). THEY suggest US 5 - gauge is 24 stitches, I knit AT gauge (lucky me! ) 

The pattern suggests lace weight, with a size US 3 needle. I am thinking that I'll use the #5s, and worse case would be that the stole will be a bit larger, but that will be fine. I am concerned that the #3 might give me a tighter pattern. 

Am I thinking along the right line? Should I use the #5 or the #3 ??? I need to use this yarn (a bit thicker than lace weight) because it needs to have "sparkle" and the bride does NOT want sequins, rhinestones or beads! 

Thanks


----------



## AlderRose

Elissa57, #2 FINE is fingering weight. A US#5 should work well with it. You might want to do a swatch and then block it (kill it?) to make sure it will be lacy enough. Isn't the Vanna's Glamour synthetic? If so, make sure you "kill" that garter edge really well or it will try to roll. I had to go back and rekill the edges of a synthetic stole I'd made because I was too gentle with them the first time around. That swatch will be useful with just how much to "kill" the poor thing. This sounds so weird... like there are degrees of "killing" something. LOL. Happy Knitting.


----------



## AlderRose

I wonder??? On a stole made with fingering weight yarn,
would a row of beads added to the outside of that garter edge keep it from wanting to roll?


----------



## elissa57

Hi there, yes, I already did a swatch (last week) and it was fine. A row of beads WOULD probably keep it from rolling.....but, this young lady does NOT want beads! LOL 

And...I am thinking that since it will be pretty wide, I'm not too worried about the "rolling" cause it might actually make it look a bit more "dainty"  

Yup... it will need to be "killed". I have actually used this yarn for 2 other lace shawls, and after "killing", they really did get soft, and VERY drapy... both looked nice. We'll see, thanks for the reply...will try to find time to cast on tomorrow!


----------



## stevieland

JulesKnit said:


> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.


I too think the Ashton the best place to start. Lace yarn that is alpaca is hard to work with, so I agree with San Diego... that might not be the best yarn to start with. You would also need 2 skeins and to increase the size to get a decent sized shawl with 3.25 needles. I might suggest to wait to get some fingering and try it with that when you get the chance.


----------



## JanetMM

Could I use some very fine cashmere I have been given? Would that work or would it not have enough 'stretch'? Many thanks.


----------



## Debiknit

I used Bamboo and Ewe sensations sock yarn for my Ashton
and it turned out well. Blocked well also. I think it came
from Joanns Fabrics.


----------



## patocenizo

I will agree that Alpaca stretches ( or grows) as I did find that out with another shawl I made...I think I gifted that one.


stevieland said:


> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.
> 
> 
> 
> I too think the Ashton the best place to start. Lace yarn that is alpaca is hard to work with, so I agree with San Diego... that might not be the best yarn to start with. You would also need 2 skeins and to increase the size to get a decent sized shawl with 3.25 needles. I might suggest to wait to get some fingering and try it with that when you get the chance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Craftsmith

This what I am intending to use. It is brighter than the photo. I am a bit worried that it may be too 'busy'. What do you think please?


----------



## stevieland

Craftsmith said:


> This what I am intending to use. It is brighter than the photo. I am a bit worried that it may be too 'busy'. What do you think please?


I think it will be lovely. That is very subtle dyeing. I love it. You'll just get a little green here and there, but not enough to get in the way I would think. Swatch it first with a couple of chevron charts in a row and see first if you like, but I really think it will look great.


----------



## JulesKnit

Thank you all! I ddn't know that alpaca "grows"... I have 3 skeins in the sort of wheat color and two in the light grape and even one black. I also like working with circulars very much. I don't have a lot of funds and haen't made internet purchases yet..and my lys is gone (this is where I found the classic elite) ... so I think I'll let all this digest for a bit. I will probably save my beautiful classic elite for maybe a second shawl project and practice first with some sock weight yarn. I also have to purchase needle and cable to work with. Everyone have a wonderful day! I know Iv'e probably left something out, ut have to feed the animals and get to work!


----------



## AlderRose

elissa57 said:


> Hi there, yes, I already did a swatch (last week) and it was fine. A row of beads WOULD probably keep it from rolling.....but, this young lady does NOT want beads! LOL
> 
> And...I am thinking that since it will be pretty wide, I'm not too worried about the "rolling" cause it might actually make it look a bit more "dainty"
> 
> Yup... it will need to be "killed". I have actually used this yarn for 2 other lace shawls, and after "killing", they really did get soft, and VERY drapy... both looked nice. We'll see, thanks for the reply...will try to find time to cast on tomorrow!


Since you will be killing the shawl as part of the blocking process, you shouldn't have any problems with the rolling edge. I can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## mamared1949

elissa57 said:


> Hi there, OK, I just want to make sure I am making the correct decision.... Soooo...I am knitting this stole with Vanna's Glamour (Lion Brnad, #2 FINE is the listed weight). THEY suggest US 5 - gauge is 24 stitches, I knit AT gauge (lucky me! )
> 
> The pattern suggests lace weight, with a size US 3 needle. I am thinking that I'll use the #5s, and worse case would be that the stole will be a bit larger, but that will be fine. I am concerned that the #3 might give me a tighter pattern.
> 
> Am I thinking along the right line? Should I use the #5 or the #3 ??? I need to use this yarn (a bit thicker than lace weight) because it needs to have "sparkle" and the bride does NOT want sequins, rhinestones or beads!
> 
> Thanks


I am making my Holbrook out of this yarn and I can tell you it is very hard on the hands. The sparkle thread can be rough on the fingers. That being said it is going to be beautiful after I "kill" it in the blocking process. This is yarn my daughter picked. It is the silver color.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Pacific Rose said:


> Do you have four hands so you can knit both at once?


Oh, what a wonderful idea! Do have a link where I can order another set or two? I could be doing my Ladyfingers doll clothes and my Liz at the same time.

I'm going to specify very agile, long fingers so I can throw my yarn with just my index finger like Staci Perry of VeryPinkKnits does.


----------



## Carolannknits

Since buying more yarn for Liz is not an option, I want to use some sock yarn That i have on hand. It's Trekking pro natura, 459 yds per skein, I have 2. It's 25% bamboo, 75% wool, in a brown heather colorway. Since it's fingering wt. will I have to make any other alterations to the pattern then the ones mentioned in the pattern? I'm going to work on a swatch and see if I like it, otherwise I'm going to have to wait for the yarn fairy to drop by.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> Since buying more yarn for Liz is not an option, I want to use some sock yarn That i have on hand. It's Trekking pro natura, 459 yds per skein, I have 2. It's 25% bamboo, 75% wool, in a brown heather colorway. Since it's fingering wt. will I have to make any other alterations to the pattern then the ones mentioned in the pattern? I'm going to work on a swatch and see if I like it, otherwise I'm going to have to wait for the yarn fairy to drop by.


I think the pattern says it all! Brown heather would be beautiful. You have enough yarn.


----------



## Carolannknits

Yea!
I don't know what it is about lace wt, because I just can't knit with it. I have a couple of skeins, which I'm going to have to use double or give them to someone with better eyesight or skill.


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> Since buying more yarn for Liz is not an option, I want to use some sock yarn That i have on hand. It's Trekking pro natura, 459 yds per skein, I have 2. It's 25% bamboo, 75% wool, in a brown heather colorway. Since it's fingering wt. will I have to make any other alterations to the pattern then the ones mentioned in the pattern? I'm going to work on a swatch and see if I like it, otherwise I'm going to have to wait for the yarn fairy to drop by.


Unless you want a huge stole, I would do the fingering version I did that I describe in the final paragraph on page 5. You have more than enough yarn if you use US 5s or 6s I would think. I used about 800 yards of very heavy weight fingering.


----------



## stevieland

JanetMM said:


> Could I use some very fine cashmere I have been given? Would that work or would it not have enough 'stretch'? Many thanks.


I think that would be fine... what is the yardage and the weight of per skein? Is it lace weight?


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> Yea!
> I don't know what it is about lace wt, because I just can't knit with it. I have a couple of skeins, which I'm going to have to use double or give them to someone with better eyesight or skill.


Carolann, when I'm knitting with lace weight yarns, I use my OttLite and the daylight from my window to knit. Also, I use ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. The yarn shows up well on those needles, and with the good light, I can see well enough to knit that fine of a yarn. Also, I bought some magnifying lenses from JoAnn's that clip onto my glasses. So, when I have to tink or frog, I can SEE what I'm doing.

By the way, if you're not familiar with the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles... they have sharp points so decreases, etc. are easier to knit.

At first the lace weight yarns were difficult for me. The first time I used any (the Ashton), I swore off knitting with it ever again. The Ashton was my first lace shawl. But once I gained confidence in knitting lace, about 4 - 5 shawls later, I began knitting with lace yarn. Ever since, all of the lace shawls are knit with the lace weight yarn. You get used to it.


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> Yea!
> I don't know what it is about lace wt, because I just can't knit with it. I have a couple of skeins, which I'm going to have to use double or give them to someone with better eyesight or skill.


I agree (as always!) with CathyAnn. Those Chiao Goo needles are the best and a lot cheaper than the Addi Lace ones. I swear by those Ott lights. I have a bigger desk size one for home next to my couch and a small battery operated on that I use at work. And DO NOT USE DARK YARN!!!!!! Warning!!! Definitely use a medium to light color.


----------



## Carolannknits

stevieland said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!
> I don't know what it is about lace wt, because I just can't knit with it. I have a couple of skeins, which I'm going to have to use double or give them to someone with better eyesight or skill.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree (as always!) with CathyAnn. Those Chiao Goo needles are the best and a lot cheaper than the Addi Lace ones. I swear by those Ott lights. I have a bigger desk size one for home next to my couch and a small battery operated on that I use at work. And DO NOT USE DARK YARN!!!!!! Warning!!! Definitely use a medium to light color.
Click to expand...

I think that has been one of the issues, dark yarn! I did buy an Ott light, love it, though I have blinded my husband with it. I will look into the needles you mentioned. I have knit 2 shawls with lace wt., one with fuzzy alpaca, big mistake and a darker green, 2nd mistake. I have such a stash of yarn but none suitable for your beautiful shawl patterns. When you release a new one, all my projects are shoved to the side.


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> I think that has been one of the issues, dark yarn! I did buy an Ott light, love it, though I have blinded my husband with it. I will look into the needles you mentioned. I have knit 2 shawls with lace wt., one with fuzzy alpaca, big mistake and a darker green, 2nd mistake. I have such a stash of yarn but none suitable for your beautiful shawl patterns. When you release a new one, all my projects are shoved to the side.


Aw... thanks! My first lace attempt was with dark dark red yarn... such a mistake! I finished it, but it was not fun at all. Try a nice 100% merino lace weight that has about that is light in color with some nice bounce to it if you can find it. It is easier to knit with than most other lace yarns.

That all being said, I think I'm going to start a new project with black lace yarn. Yep, call me a glutton for punishment. I need a simple scarf to wear to dress up my work outfits. I know I'll be sorry about 10 rows in.... :evil:


----------



## AlderRose

Didn't I hear somewhere that there are glow in the dark knitting needles? I wonder how they would work with dark yarn.


----------



## Dreamfli

I just have to ask, why is dark yarn a no no?


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Karzie said:


> Interesting. I don't usually weigh my yarn and just take their word for it. Think I'll have to start weighing it.


Never thought of weighing my yarn! I have a very accurate kitchen scale purchased at my local kitchen specialty shop on one of the two days per year that they have a sale--40% off. I've used it when I wanted to divide a skein in half, but never to just check for accuracy in amount of product.

I always thought that a machine that was supposed to measure out a certain amount of yarn would come very close each time to the length set in the counter.

I'm going to weigh all yarns from now on. Whether the product meets weight specifications will be another criterion I use to decide which yarn to purchase.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I just have to ask, why is dark yarn a no no?


Because it is harder to see the stitches and so harder to find mistakes and fix them. Dark yarns make my eyes go batty! Lace yarn is challenging enough the first time one uses it, at least it was for me, than to compound the challenge by choosing yarn that is hard to see.


----------



## roed2er

I just finished my Holbrook with black gloss lace weight yarn; can't ge much darker. I used the knitpicks sunstruck needles with the black yarn and found that any problems I had were operator error reading charts and not due to dark yarn. IMO --as long as there is high contrast between the needles and the yarn, you will be fine. Debi


----------



## Peggy Beryl

stevieland said:


> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.
> 
> 
> 
> I too think the Ashton the best place to start. Lace yarn that is alpaca is hard to work with, so I agree with San Diego... that might not be the best yarn to start with. You would also need 2 skeins and to increase the size to get a decent sized shawl with 3.25 needles. I might suggest to wait to get some fingering and try it with that when you get the chance.
Click to expand...

If alpaca yarn is difficult to work with, what about 50% alpaca/50% wool? I bought 10 skeins on e-bay--2000 yards--and would like to use some of this. However, this is to be my first lace knitting; and I don't want any yarn that will be "difficult" impeding my progress. According to Ravelry information, this yarn is sport weight. It seems very fine; but, do you think it will be too heavy?

I'm not in a "make do" mood; I want to use an appropriate yarn and can buy anything I want. I'm not rich, just have my priorities straight and will do without something else.

What happens in knitting with alpaca that makes it difficult? What about mohair, what causes the problems with mohair?

ADDED LATER: Just went back and re-read several pages of entries. I'm going to order some 100% merino lace weight in a light to medium color. No need for anyone to respond unless I should NOT do that. Sorry for the unneeded post.


----------



## nanciann

Peggy Beryl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.
> 
> 
> 
> I too think the Ashton the best place to start. Lace yarn that is alpaca is hard to work with, so I agree with San Diego... that might not be the best yarn to start with. You would also need 2 skeins and to increase the size to get a decent sized shawl with 3.25 needles. I might suggest to wait to get some fingering and try it with that when you get the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If alpaca yarn is difficult to work with, what about 50% alpaca/50% wool? I bought 10 skeins on e-bay--2000 yards--and would like to use some of this. However, this is to be my first lace knitting; and I don't want any yarn that will be "difficult" impeding my progress. According to Ravelry information, this yarn is sport weight. It seems very fine; but, do you think it will be too heavy?
> 
> I'm not in a "make do" mood; I want to use an appropriate yarn and can buy anything I want. I'm not rich, just have my priorities straight and will do without something else.
> 
> What happens in knitting with alpaca that makes it difficult? What about mohair, what causes the problems with mohair?
> 
> ADDED LATER: Just went back and re-read several pages of entries. I'm going to order some 100% merino lace weight in a light to medium color. No need for anyone to respond unless I should NOT do that. Sorry for the unneeded post.
Click to expand...

Please, my dear. No post is unneeded. You just answered your own question before anyone else could jump in. The 100% merino lace in a light color is the best answer .... Straight from the Master....Once you get going with it...you will understand. Good luck and keep posting. We will all love to hear about your progress.


----------



## stevieland

Peggy Beryl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm afraid all this is a little much for me right now, however when I start a shawl it will probably be the Ashton (first ever shawl) and can't possibly buy any yarn right now for it... I have Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace in my stash. Itsays 70% alpca and 30% silk 460 yds at 50 grams and calls for 2.75 needles. Would that make a nice Aswhton? The colo is kind of a light grape.
> 
> 
> 
> I too think the Ashton the best place to start. Lace yarn that is alpaca is hard to work with, so I agree with San Diego... that might not be the best yarn to start with. You would also need 2 skeins and to increase the size to get a decent sized shawl with 3.25 needles. I might suggest to wait to get some fingering and try it with that when you get the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If alpaca yarn is difficult to work with, what about 50% alpaca/50% wool? I bought 10 skeins on e-bay--2000 yards--and would like to use some of this. However, this is to be my first lace knitting; and I don't want any yarn that will be "difficult" impeding my progress. According to Ravelry information, this yarn is sport weight. It seems very fine; but, do you think it will be too heavy?
> 
> I'm not in a "make do" mood; I want to use an appropriate yarn and can buy anything I want. I'm not rich, just have my priorities straight and will do without something else.
> 
> What happens in knitting with alpaca that makes it difficult? What about mohair, what causes the problems with mohair?
> 
> ADDED LATER: Just went back and re-read several pages of entries. I'm going to order some 100% merino lace weight in a light to medium color. No need for anyone to respond unless I should NOT do that. Sorry for the unneeded post.
Click to expand...

Please don't apologize. That was a good question!

This is only my opinion, but I think the addition of nice springy merino helps the "workability" of any non-elastic yarn such as silk or alpaca. So, for example, I love silk and merino blends, but not so much silk all by itself, at least as far as what it feels like in my hands to work. And same with alpaca... the addition of the merino makes the yarn just feel better to work with too. I personally have trouble with 100% alpaca... I'll use it, but it is not my first go-to yarn and I don't think I've used it at all in the past couple of years. A lot of people love it, but it always comes down to personal preference.

That being said, I do still think you will be happier with the 100% merino to get your lace "sea legs", but you will certainly be able to use that blend that you purchased, no problemo!

So as you can see, that was an excellent question since it brought up the topic of adding merino to form a blend, and one I don't think we've covered recently in any of the KALs.


----------



## patocenizo

I have a question....I have done and redone row 25 of Chart E Trees. I have a total of 103 stitches and they are all in perfect line but, when I have knitted row 27 there is a discrepancy somewhere because I end up 2 stitches short, I have done row 27 also twice after making sure that I have the 103 for row 25 and I still come up short at the end of the final 10 or so stitches...help!!! Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> I have a question....I have done and redone row 25 of Chart E Trees. I have a total of 103 stitches and they are all in perfect line but, when I have knitted row 27 there is a discrepancy somewhere because I end up 2 stitches short, I have done row 27 also twice after making sure that I have the 103 for row 25 and I still come up short at the end of the final 10 or so stitches...help!!! Thanks.


I am looking at row 27 and since it is a pretty straightforward row with not much is going on other than some paired yo/decreases, I can't really speculate as to how you are ending up with 2 stitches less without more to go on. Hmmmmm....... Are the paired yo/decreases lining up properly over the tops of the trees?


----------



## patocenizo

Yes but if you add the first 7 stitches and the last 10 sttiches before counting the repeats you end up with alot more stitches...I am not sure if I am making myself understood. I've got a therapist on his way to torture me on my left knee. I'll recount in about an hour. I just looked at my pattern and row 27 reads....
K7, yo (ssk, yo, k2tg, yo, k7, yo) ssk, k1, t2tg, k7
should it be: K7, yo,( ssk, k1 (instead of yo?) k2tg, yo, k7, yo ) and end ssk, k1, k2tg, yo, k7? Thanks


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question....I have done and redone row 25 of Chart E Trees. I have a total of 103 stitches and they are all in perfect line but, when I have knitted row 27 there is a discrepancy somewhere because I end up 2 stitches short, I have done row 27 also twice after making sure that I have the 103 for row 25 and I still come up short at the end of the final 10 or so stitches...help!!! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at row 27 and since it is a pretty straightforward row with not much is going on other than some paired yo/decreases, I can't really speculate as to how you are ending up with 2 stitches less without more to go on. Hmmmmm....... Are the paired yo/decreases lining up properly over the tops of the trees?
Click to expand...


----------



## JJMM88

When you use 2 yarns together, doesn't it make it hard to count the stitches?


----------



## jmwilli

If you look at the chart row 27 should be clearer. It should read k7, yo *ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7, yo* ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7

Part of the confusion my be that a decreases falls on the other side of a pattern repeat. If one were using markers they would shift on this row.


----------



## Deeknits

Peggy Beryl said:


> ....<snip>.....What happens in knitting with alpaca that makes it difficult? What about mohair, what causes the problems with mohair?


One thing I've found with mohair is it's so fuzzy, if you need to frog any stitches at all the fuzzy little hairs get knotted and tangled together, making it really hard to do so. Mind...it's the not the yarn itself that tangles, just the halo of fibers that surround it. Alpaca also has a few stray fuzzy fibers but it's not bad, I think that's one thing that makes it so warm!

I look for yarn that's tightly wound without a fiber halo.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, that is what I think but my written pattern does not say ki it says yo and that is where the confusion may be.


jmwilli said:



> If you look at the chart row 27 should be clearer. It should read k7, yo *ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7, yo* ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7
> 
> Part of the confusion my be that a decreases falls on the other side of a pattern repeat. If one were using markers they would shift on this row.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Yes, that is what I think but my pattern does not say ki it says yo and that is where the confusion may be.
> 
> 
> jmwilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the chart row 27 should be clearer. It should read k7, yo *ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7, yo* ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7
> 
> Part of the confusion my be that a decreases falls on the other side of a pattern repeat. If one were using markers they would shift on this row.
Click to expand...

The charts say exactly what the written says here.

That being said:

*ERRATA ALERT*

As Pat has been trying to figure out her error, she discovered *that in the Trees Chart E (and it will happen in the Flowers Chart F also) the 12-stitch pattern repeat is repeated only 7 times. Also, in double checking all charts, I find now that the Charts B and C lattice will be repeated 15x and not 16x per the current version.*

There are more white stitches on either side of the 12-stitch pattern repeat due to the nature of the motifs on those 2 charts and so are repeated 1 less time.

I apologize for this mistake. I think that all the test knitters, tech editor and I just did what chart readers do, which is knit the repeat until the end and finish up the final stitches. I am in the process of revising the pattern now. I am also very sorry for this and quite embarrassed. I just don't know how I missed it.


----------



## CathyAnn

Yes, Dee. That's what I did -- just what the chart shows! Not even a hint of a problem.


----------



## nanciann

So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....


----------



## crjc

That's ok gals, everyone makes mistakes. Don't beat yourself up over it. I am going to bkmark this for when I have the guts to start mine.


----------



## patocenizo

Oh please Dee do not be embarrased and no apology needed. I was hoping I wasn't going bonkers or something. I have completed Chart E Trees and that was the only hiccup in the pattern, my Liz is turning out beautifully. I hope to finish the first half by this afternoon. Yay!!!


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what I think but my pattern does not say ki it says yo and that is where the confusion may be.
> 
> 
> jmwilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the chart row 27 should be clearer. It should read k7, yo *ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7, yo* ssk, k1, k2tog, yo, k7
> 
> Part of the confusion my be that a decreases falls on the other side of a pattern repeat. If one were using markers they would shift on this row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charts say exactly what the written says here.
> 
> That being said:
> 
> *ERRATA ALERT*
> 
> As Pat has been trying to figure out her error, she discovered *that in the Trees Chart E (and it will happen in the Flowers Chart F also) the 12-stitch pattern repeat is repeated only 7 times. Also, in double checking all charts, I find now that the Charts B and C lattice will be repeated 15x and not 16x per the current version.*
> 
> There are more white stitches on either side of the 12-stitch pattern repeat due to the nature of the motifs on those 2 charts and so are repeated 1 less time.
> 
> I apologize for this mistake. I think that all the test knitters, tech editor and I just did what chart readers do, which is knit the repeat until the end and finish up the final stitches. I am in the process of revising the pattern now. I am also very sorry for this and quite embarrassed. I just don't know how I missed it.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

I am with you on that, we all make mistakes.


crjc said:


> That's ok gals, everyone makes mistakes. Don't beat yourself up over it. I am going to bkmark this for when I have the guts to start mine.


----------



## patocenizo

Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...


nanciann said:


> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....


----------



## crjc

patocenizo said:


> I am with you on that, we all make mistakes.
> 
> 
> crjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok gals, everyone makes mistakes. Don't beat yourself up over it. I am going to bkmark this for when I have the guts to start mine.
Click to expand...

I probably would not even have caught the error, that's how much I know about lace knitting, much more designing, you guys would probably been pulling her hair out if it was my design. I admire people who can design especially when it calls for all that math. So keep your chin up Dee and crew. All's well that ends well. Now on to the next beautiful design


----------



## Deeknits

Ditto....you girls have got nothing to apologize for! I doubt I would have caught it as I do like you and just knit until I have room for the finish, I never count the repeats across a row.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....
Click to expand...

I am so grateful to you that you caught this when you did. It is important that these patterns be perfect so as not to cause extra work for people like it did for you as you were trying to figure out the math.... better to be embarrassed and send out an early correction than make my loyal customers tear their hair out.

Still... WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!

P.S. Thanks for trying to make me feel better.


----------



## crjc

stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so grateful to you that you caught this when you did. It is important that these patterns be perfect so as not to cause extra work for people like it did for you as you were trying to figure out the math.... better to be embarrassed and send out an early correction than make my loyal customers tear their hair out.
> 
> Still... WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for trying to make me feel better.
Click to expand...

Oh my poor Dee, come to Mama, lay your head on my shoulder and I'll kiss it better. (No not laughing at you, just with you).


----------



## patocenizo

Now, now, have a nice cup of tea and everything will be okay.


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so grateful to you that you caught this when you did. It is important that these patterns be perfect so as not to cause extra work for people like it did for you as you were trying to figure out the math.... better to be embarrassed and send out an early correction than make my loyal customers tear their hair out.
> 
> Still... WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for trying to make me feel better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeknits

I little splash of Crown in that tea with help, too! :mrgreen:



patocenizo said:


> Now, now, have a nice cup of tea and everything will be okay.
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so grateful to you that you caught this when you did. It is important that these patterns be perfect so as not to cause extra work for people like it did for you as you were trying to figure out the math.... better to be embarrassed and send out an early correction than make my loyal customers tear their hair out.
> 
> Still... WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for trying to make me feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Dee, you can't take all of the credit for the mistake. It seems like at least one of us test knitters would have caught it. Rats!


----------



## crjc

Deeknits said:


> I little splash of Crown in that tea with help, too! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now, have a nice cup of tea and everything will be okay.
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so grateful to you that you caught this when you did. It is important that these patterns be perfect so as not to cause extra work for people like it did for you as you were trying to figure out the math.... better to be embarrassed and send out an early correction than make my loyal customers tear their hair out.
> 
> Still... WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for trying to make me feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There you go, Deeknits. You have the correct solution, but not until after she corrects the pattern or we may have her more than crying.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Dee, you can't take all of the credit for the mistake. It seems like at least one of us test knitters would have caught it. Rats!


Yeah, but I am the one that spent 10 hours a day for 2 days reading and re-reading and checking over and over.... everything except for this it seems. It just makes me so mad. 
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## CathyAnn

I just have one thing to say about this. Looking at many of the lace shawl patterns out there, and the "errata" and what the errata contain, this is *nothing* in comparison. The charts are correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> I just have one thing to say about this. Looking at many of the lace shawl patterns out there, and the "errata" and what the errata contain, this is *nothing* in comparison. The charts are correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Big hugs!


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Since I have learned how to use charts in my knitting (no more written directions for me) - I am relieved that I don't have to worry about the ERRATA!!! YAY. 

Stevieland - you did an awesome job with the directions for the shawl. I am so impressed. Can't imagine doing it myself - I get confused so easily. Just turn me around and I'm LOST!!! Honest - one time I went into St. Patrick's Cathedral in New York City. Came out a different door than I went in - LOST - had to ask the nearest policeman. Who smiled - so cute - and told me I was just about 50 feet from 5th Avenue. Sigh. 

I so respect what you do. Actually - instead of tea - I'd go for a nice glass of wine or a Bay Breeze - something yummy! 

You're a real winner in my book!


----------



## patocenizo

Yes!!!


Deeknits said:


> I little splash of Crown in that tea with help, too! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now, have a nice cup of tea and everything will be okay.
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now....come on, we all make mistakes I am just glad that I was not under the influence of all of the Advil's I've taken lately for pain...
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, poor dear...I missed this as well ... I followed the chart and thought I checked the written ... but evidently that was not true. I apologize for this and also apologize to Dee. This is why we test knit and I am so sorry we failed to catch this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so grateful to you that you caught this when you did. It is important that these patterns be perfect so as not to cause extra work for people like it did for you as you were trying to figure out the math.... better to be embarrassed and send out an early correction than make my loyal customers tear their hair out.
> 
> Still... WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for trying to make me feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

You are right CathyAnn, the charts are correct.


CathyAnn said:


> I just have one thing to say about this. Looking at many of the lace shawl patterns out there, and the "errata" and what the errata contain, this is *nothing* in comparison. The charts are correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo

I am for the glass of wine too!!


MiamiKnitter said:


> Since I have learned how to use charts in my knitting (no more written directions for me) - I am relieved that I don't have to worry about the ERRATA!!! YAY.
> 
> Stevieland - you did an awesome job with the directions for the shawl. I am so impressed. Can't imagine doing it myself - I get confused so easily. Just turn me around and I'm LOST!!! Honest - one time I went into St. Patrick's Cathedral in New York City. Came out a different door than I went in - LOST - had to ask the nearest policeman. Who smiled - so cute - and told me I was just about 50 feet from 5th Avenue. Sigh.
> 
> I so respect what you do. Actually - instead of tea - I'd go for a nice glass of wine or a Bay Breeze - something yummy!
> 
> You're a real winner in my book!


----------



## ptober

beautiful pattern


----------



## umozabeads

Hello Shawlettes! I'm feeling especially well today. The MS vest is working better than the doctors expected. My spine is no longer curving and the pain has stopped! Yay, yay, yay! I am so grateful for having the children and grandchildren that I have. The vest is considered experimental so my insurance wouldn't cover it. It was almost $15,000! When my eldest daughter heard about it, she didn't even hesitate; she and her sister and brother along with their children pulled the money together so all I had to pay for was the meds that went with it! OMG I love them all soooooo much! Six weeks of not being able to do anything but lay on my side almost flat and being in pain with at the time, no relief in sight. I don't ever want to go back there!
I purchased the triangular Elizabeth sometime ago, and had not gotten to it. When I heard about the Liz Stole I decided to do the Elizabeth first, cause like those of us who are on fixed incomes, I have to wait to purchase. All I can say about the Elizabeth, it OMG! It's wonderful! A friend from South Africa sent me some low loft mohair that she spun for my birthday last year. I am doing the Elizabeth in it and it is a dream. Ordinarily I would NEVER choose to do a shawl in mohair, but the halo on this one is very low and the yarn is wonderfully heavy lace weight and wonderful! So by the time I finish this one, I will be ready for the Liz Stole. I love all of the yarn choices I have seen so far and this seems to to be the shawl of the "reds" I am going to do my Liz Stole in Knit Picks' Stroll Tonal in Gypsy.
I hope everyone has a wonderful week and I will be checking in as often as I can. Umoza


----------



## Deeknits

Umo...that is fantastic news! What wonderful children you have, which I'm sure is a reflection of the way they were raised. Oh Man....your news has made my day.....Yahoo!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> Umo...that is fantastic news! What wonderful children you have, which I'm sure is a reflection of the way they were raised. Oh Man....your news has made my day.....Yahoo!!!!


I say "Ditto" to that! I am so happy that vest is working, and better than expected! Your news has definitely made my day too!!! What wonderful children you have! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cgcharles

Dee, please don't ever feel embarrassed by a mistake. You are as human as the rest of us. I am just so very grateful to have you and your lovely designs as one of my friends.

As I write this I am toasting you with a lovely glass of wine. Cheers!


----------



## crjc

MiamiKnitter said:


> Since I have learned how to use charts in my knitting (no more written directions for me) - I am relieved that I don't have to worry about the ERRATA!!! YAY.
> 
> Stevieland - you did an awesome job with the directions for the shawl. I am so impressed. Can't imagine doing it myself - I get confused so easily. Just turn me around and I'm LOST!!! Honest - one time I went into St. Patrick's Cathedral in New York City. Came out a different door than I went in - LOST - had to ask the nearest policeman. Who smiled - so cute - and told me I was just about 50 feet from 5th Avenue. Sigh.
> 
> I so respect what you do. Actually - instead of tea - I'd go for a nice glass of wine or a Bay Breeze - something yummy!
> 
> You're a real winner in my book!


Here is your twin girlfriend,. If I didn't live in a apt. I swear I'd get lost in my own home. Directionally impaired - that's me.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

Umo! What great children and grandchildren you have! And what wonderful news. You are able to knit again... among other things. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Umo...that is fantastic news! What wonderful children you have, which I'm sure is a reflection of the way they were raised. Oh Man....your news has made my day.....Yahoo!!!!


And I too salute your wonderful kids and am very happy for you. Umoza is back and ready to knit up a storm!!!


----------



## Carolannknits

I am knitting the scarf in a fingering wt yarn. Since I want it to be close in size to the lace wt one should I cast on 79 stitches?


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> I am knitting the scarf in a fingering wt yarn. Since I want it to be close in size to the lace wt one should I cast on 79 stitches?


You are correct!


----------



## patocenizo

Umoza, so glad to hear you are doing better and what a tribute to you that your children love you so much, bless them for their kind hearts which speaks volumes of you. Get better.]Hello Shawlettes! I'm feeling especially well today. The MS vest is working better than the doctors expected. My spine is no longer curving and the pain has stopped! Yay, yay, yay! I am so grateful for having the children and grandchildren that I have. The vest is considered experimental so my insurance wouldn't cover it. It was almost $15,000! When my eldest daughter heard about it, she didn't even hesitate; she and her sister and brother along with their children pulled the money together so all I had to pay for was the meds that went with it! OMG I love them all soooooo much! Six weeks of not being able to do anything but lay on my side almost flat and being in pain with at the time, no relief in sight. I don't ever want to go back there!
I purchased the triangular Elizabeth sometime ago, and had not gotten to it. When I heard about the Liz Stole I decided to do the Elizabeth first, cause like those of us who are on fixed incomes, I have to wait to purchase. All I can say about the Elizabeth, it OMG! It's wonderful! A friend from South Africa sent me some low loft mohair that she spun for my birthday last year. I am doing the Elizabeth in it and it is a dream. Ordinarily I would NEVER choose to do a shawl in mohair, but the halo on this one is very low and the yarn is wonderfully heavy lace weight and wonderful! So by the time I finish this one, I will be ready for the Liz Stole. I love all of the yarn choices I have seen so far and this seems to to be the shawl of the "reds" I am going to do my Liz Stole in Knit Picks' Stroll Tonal in Gypsy.
I hope everyone has a wonderful week and I will be checking in as often as I can. Umoza[/quote]


----------



## patocenizo

I am on my way dowstairs to have my glass of wine ! Cheers Dee!


cgcharles said:


> Dee, please don't ever feel embarrassed by a mistake. You are as human as the rest of us. I am just so very grateful to have you and your lovely designs as one of my friends.
> 
> As I write this I am toasting you with a lovely glass of wine. Cheers!


----------



## elissa57

OK, I have cast on, and am in the process of completing the first repeat of the chevrons. Not loving the yarn I chose (Vanna's Glamour) but I DID a swatch and after "killing" it, i really did look OK, so... i will continue (but probalby not keep up with the KAL).

I am glad, after reading many posts, that Umoza is back and knitting again and that patocenizo is doing better as well. YAY, MS is soooo painful (I know, my dad, his sister and I have all suffered). The vest sounds WONDERFUL, but NOT as wonderful as the love that your family showed you when finding the money to purchase it for you! 

Love to all, happy knitting, Elissa57


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks elissa57, my knee had a torm meniscus and it was repaired all was well until the physical therapy kicked in...ouch is the word but I know it is necessary and I get be better as time goes by...(isn't that from a song?).


elissa57 said:


> OK, I have cast on, and am in the process of completing the first repeat of the chevrons. Not loving the yarn I chose (Vanna's Glamour) but I DID a swatch and after "killing" it, i really did look OK, so... i will continue (but probalby not keep up with the KAL).
> 
> I am glad, after reading many posts, that Umoza is back and knitting again and that patocenizo is doing better as well. YAY, MS is soooo painful (I know, my dad, his sister and I have all suffered). The vest sounds WONDERFUL, but NOT as wonderful as the love that your family showed you when finding the money to purchase it for you!
> 
> Love to all, happy knitting, Elissa57


----------



## CathyAnn

elissa57 said:


> OK, I have cast on, and am in the process of completing the first repeat of the chevrons. Not loving the yarn I chose (Vanna's Glamour) but I DID a swatch and after "killing" it, i really did look OK, so... i will continue (but probalby not keep up with the KAL).
> 
> I am glad, after reading many posts, that Umoza is back and knitting again and that patocenizo is doing better as well. YAY, MS is soooo painful (I know, my dad, his sister and I have all suffered). The vest sounds WONDERFUL, but NOT as wonderful as the love that your family showed you when finding the money to purchase it for you!
> 
> Love to all, happy knitting, Elissa57


Elissa, there is no such thing as "keep up with the KAL" since we each knit at our own speed. Some are speedy, some, like me, are not! It doesn't matter! We have fun interacting, being silly, asking and answering questions, etc. I'm glad you're with us! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!


----------



## nanciann

patocenizo said:


> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!


Looking good!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Nanciann, I just put the live stitches on my needles and I am ready to start Chart A. Got a bunch of errands to run so I think I'll get restarted this pm.


nanciann said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
Click to expand...


----------



## crjc

patocenizo said:


> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!


Wow, you are a fast knitter. I love the colour. What yarn did you use?


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!


That looks amazing! What a great color. You are really coming along. You are a fast knitter indeed. I am so looking forward to seeing it completed. I guess you worked out your issue with the Tree Chart for sure!


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Beautiful - I'm jealous. Wish I had a bit more time - free - to work on my Liz shawl. Oh well- soon. Just want to finish other KAL I'm working on.


----------



## CathyAnn

Wow! Patocenizo, it's beautiful, and it's not even finished and blocked! Didn't you say you're using Jaggerspun Zephyr???


----------



## patocenizo

Yes I did, I was on the written chart and on row 27 where it says *yo* it should be a *k1* so I just made a note on my pattern and it worked out just great! I have started the other half but I need to leave home for a while so I'll have to leave Liz alone for a few hours but I'll be back to resume my addiction..


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! What a great color. You are really coming along. You are a fast knitter indeed. I am so looking forward to seeing it completed. I guess you worked out your issue with the Tree Chart for sure!
Click to expand...

 :-D :-D


----------



## patocenizo

The only reason why I have time to knit is that I am home recovering from knee surgery, if not I'd be at work.


MiamiKnitter said:


> Beautiful - I'm jealous. Wish I had a bit more time - free - to work on my Liz shawl. Oh well- soon. Just want to finish other KAL I'm working on.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes I am, this is the first time I am using this yarn and it feels good , it is very delicate but I feel it is the right one for this stole.Thanks


CathyAnn said:


> Wow! Patocenizo, it's beautiful, and it's not even finished and blocked! Didn't you say you're using Jaggerspun Zephyr???


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Oh I'm sorry. Didn't mean to sound critical. Just jealous!!! I hope that your knee is recovering nicely. Knitting is a great pasttime - and surely good for recovery! All that mental stimulation and so much to look forward to.

Good for you. Take care of yourself. Do whatever exercises the doc orders. Stay safe. And have fun knitting!!!


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Yes I did, I was on the written chart and on row 27 where it says *yo* it should be a *k1* so I just made a note on my pattern and it worked out just great! I have started the other half but I need to leave home for a while so I'll have to leave Liz alone for a few hours but I'll be back to resume my addiction..
> :-D :-D


I see what you mean! Thanks for finding that too.


----------



## Sandiego

patocenizo said:


> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!


Gorgeous!!! That is absolutely stunning!!! You should be proud of yourself!!! That is so regal looking! Exquisite!!!! Once it is finished and blocked, wow!!!! It will make a statement coming and going!!! ;0)


----------



## Deeknits

Sandiego said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! That is absolutely stunning!!! You should be proud of yourself!!! That is so regal looking! Exquisite!!!! Once it is finished and blocked, wow!!!! It will make a statement coming and going!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

Ditto...couldn't have said it better!


----------



## damemary

I'd love to join, but I'm in the middle of too many projects. I'll read along as I'm able. Hope you have other KAL's later.


----------



## cdninswe

patocenizo said:


> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!


OMG that is goregous.....love the blue.....{thinks of stash...hmmm I might have some that colour......says the queen of the blue stash}


----------



## umozabeads

First of all, thank you to everyone for your wishes of wellness. I have just completed Chart 2 twice for the Elizabeth and I am so happy and proud of myself. I still have a little tingling in my hands, but I just stop and rest and then go back to it. Patocenizo your shawl is wonderful; I knew someone would be the first to encourage us all; and I am glad it was you! Fabulous knitting and color. I know that by the time I get to my Liz, there will be many wonderful examples and inspirations. Umoza


----------



## JulesKnit

Patocenizo ha is really beautiful!!!!!!! The color is wonderful and your work looks so nice...can't wait to see if finnished and blocked. I may not be readyto do one but it is certainly inspiring!


----------



## stevieland

*PATTERN UPDATE/REVISION AVAILABLE NOW*: Based upon the errors that eagle-eye Pat found on the pattern, I have uploaded corrected versions on both Craftsy and Ravelry.

Ravelry does an automatic notification that includes a personal note from me any details I care to pass on about one minute after I complete the process.

Craftsy can take up to 24 hours and sends an email without anything from me, so I have updated the pattern notes on that site.

For anyone who purchased on Craftsy, here is the info regarding which pages to print out if you have already printed the pattern:

_The good news is that there are no errors in the charts themselves. But the number of times to work the various pattern repeats for the pattern size has been corrected as follows:

- Charts E and F have 12-stitch repeats to be repeated 7x across the row not 8x
- Charts B and C have 6-stitch repeats to be repeated 15x across the row not 16x

If you have already printed the pattern, here are the pages you would need to reprint:

For Chart Users: If you are knitting the pattern size and like to keep count of the pattern repeats, you may wish to reprint pages 5 and 7, as I revised text on those two pages to reflect the pattern repeat number correction referenced above. But if you just work the pattern repeats across the rows to the end without counting them, there is no need to reprint the pattern.

For Written Instructions Users: There were also small corrections required on the written instructions only for Chart E, Row 27, and Chart G, Row 2, so you would probably want to reprint pages 10-12 as well as page 5.

If you plan on adjusting the size width-wise, you may wish to reprint page 3, since I changed a bit of text for clarity regarding the pattern repeat issue._

Please PM me with any questions. And again... soooooo sorry!


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, Dee.....notes made!

Well...I've started over with a different yarn. The Juniper Moon Findley Dappled was just too...dappled! I didn't like the way the pink colors were pooling. So I went stash diving! I kept thinking Liz really wanted to be red and I wanted to challenge myself and stick with lace weight so I found some Lorna's Laces 50/50 merino and silk n Red Rover colorway.










I even had some red rainbow beads that will go with it!

So tomorrow I cast on again!


----------



## Karzie

Beautiful yarn!


----------



## nanciann

Lovely, lovely color and yarn.


----------



## JulesKnit

Boy, that is indeed beautiful yarn. You will post photo when you get somes rows on it won't yu?


----------



## joannav

helo Dee and or test knitters::::::

what yarn was used for the Liz Stole and what colourway....please and thanks


----------



## AlderRose

DeeKnits.... that yarn is sooooo beautiful. I hope it knits as well as it looks.


----------



## cgcharles

Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


----------



## AlderRose

joannav said:


> helo Dee and or test knitters::::::
> 
> what yarn was used for the Liz Stole and what colourway....please and thanks


That info should be on the first page of the pattern. We seem to look at that info and take note of it, then find we are drawn to a yarn in a different weight or color than Dee ever imagined the Stole or shawl being knit in. On the Liz Stole, she's included yardage for lace and fingering weight yarns.


----------



## AlderRose

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


It's beautiful, and so cheerful, too.


----------



## Silverowl

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


What a lovely colour and I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## mamared1949

I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.

Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.

Having fun.

Linda


----------



## crjc

mamared1949 said:


> I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.
> 
> Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.
> 
> Having fun.
> 
> Linda


Linda you made me smile. You are ambitious. You must be a very experienced knitter. Pls do not forget to show us your finished products. Knit on.


----------



## crjc

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


cgcharles that is a gorgeous colour.


----------



## cgcharles

crjc said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles that is a gorgeous colour.
Click to expand...

Thank you. It is actually a little darker then the pic shows. Flash makes it look lighter.


----------



## patocenizo

Most ambitious I might say!


crjc said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.
> 
> Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.
> 
> Having fun.
> 
> Linda
> 
> 
> 
> Linda you made me smile. You are ambitious. You must be a very experienced knitter. Pls do not forget to show us your finished products. Knit on.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


Love it! That is beautiful in that color... wow! And your knitting is so pretty. I am excited!


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.
> 
> Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.
> 
> Having fun.
> 
> Linda


I am impressed!


----------



## AlderRose

mamared1949 said:


> I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.
> 
> Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.
> 
> Having fun.
> 
> Linda


Hmmmm.... So is this what a knitter does when she/he can't decide which project to work on? I can't say much, I have a Liz on one set of needles and two "traitor" shawls going, too. My excuse? I just had to see how the yarn worked up. Are we gluttons for punishment or what? ;-)


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> Thanks, Dee.....notes made!
> 
> Well...I've started over with a different yarn. The Juniper Moon Findley Dappled was just too...dappled! I didn't like the way the pink colors were pooling. So I went stash diving! I kept thinking Liz really wanted to be red and I wanted to challenge myself and stick with lace weight so I found some Lorna's Laces 50/50 merino and silk n Red Rover colorway.
> 
> I even had some red rainbow beads that will go with it!
> 
> So tomorrow I cast on again!


Dee, that is a gorgeous yarn! I look forward to seeing it all knitted up!!!


----------



## patocenizo

I don't think we are gluttons for punishment...it just keeps our fingers busy and away from the refrigerator...I'd like to think of it in this fashion...


Pacific Rose said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.
> 
> Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.
> 
> Having fun.
> 
> Linda
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... So is this what a knitter does when she/he can't decide which project to work on? I can't say much, I have a Liz on one set of needles and two "traitor" shawls going, too. My excuse? I just had to see how the yarn worked up. Are we gluttons for punishment or what? ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


That yarn looks wonderful in the Liz! I have some of that yarn, same color, just waiting to be knit! Your Liz is going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## nanciann

cg that is such a lovely color and your knitting is perfect. It will be a joy to see the finished project.


----------



## Sandiego

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


Beautiful!!!! Is the cashmere lace weight? Is this cashmere yarn from China? Is it easy to work with? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks!!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego

Deeknits said:


> Thanks, Dee.....notes made!
> 
> Well...I've started over with a different yarn. The Juniper Moon Findley Dappled was just too...dappled! I didn't like the way the pink colors were pooling. So I went stash diving! I kept thinking Liz really wanted to be red and I wanted to challenge myself and stick with lace weight so I found some Lorna's Laces 50/50 merino and silk n Red Rover colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had some red rainbow beads that will go with it!
> 
> So tomorrow I cast on again!


Deeknits, You have such a great eye for color! I love all the yarns you pick. All your shawls have been exquisite, because of your color, yarn choices, and perfect knitting and blocking. I can't wait to seen another gorgeous shawl from you. ;0)


----------



## cgcharles

Sandiego said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! Is the cashmere lace weight? Is this cashmere yarn from China? Is it easy to work with? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks!!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

I am not sure if it is lace or fingering weight. It is smaller then sock yarn. Do a search for Suntek Store on KP. That is where I ordered it from.


----------



## Tove

Well, I had to face reality today. Up 'til now I've been knitting Liz with a beautiful lace weight blend of Alpacca and Silk........today, I unravelled it all, rolled the yarn back on a ball and went on a hunt for some other yarn. 

I was so tempted to purchase the same yarn as for the Holbrook, a 4 ply blend of merino wool and bamboo - a delight to knit with, every stitch was perfect and the shawl is soooo soft, but...

My goal is to learn how to knit lace with lace yarn. It's easy enough with a heavier weight yarn but that lace yarn just didn't want to do what I wanted. The yarn was too light weight, the Addi Lace circular needle too heavy, my tension was way off, so tight I could barely move the stitches and I couldn't tell where I was on the pattern by looking at the knitting.

I ended up with a 3 ply Regina soc yarn, just wool and acrylic, not as soft and nice but it was the only 3 ply I could find. The first pattern has been re-knit and it's working much, much better this time.

The Holbrook was knit with a 4 ply soc, now the Liz with a 3 ply......next project I will attempt the 2 ply lace yarn again.


----------



## CathyAnn

cgcharles said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! Is the cashmere lace weight? Is this cashmere yarn from China? Is it easy to work with? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure if it is lace or fingering weight. It is smaller then sock yarn. Do a search for Suntek Store on KP. That is where I ordered it from.
Click to expand...

I think it is lace weight. It is too fine for fingering - IMHO...


----------



## AlderRose

patocenizo said:


> I don't think we are gluttons for punishment...it just keeps our fingers busy and away from the refrigerator...I'd like to think of it in this fashion...
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing 2 Liz's at the same time one in a light shade of yellow fingering weight and one in an aqua lace weight, so I think that I will be a little slower than everyone else, but it seems to be working alright so far.
> 
> Oh and I am doing a Holbrook as well.
> 
> Having fun.
> 
> Linda
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... So is this what a knitter does when she/he can't decide which project to work on? I can't say much, I have a Liz on one set of needles and two "traitor" shawls going, too. My excuse? I just had to see how the yarn worked up. Are we gluttons for punishment or what? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly! It is better to be "gluttons" in the knitting department than the food department. That's part of the reason I knit at night, when I get the munchies. Ahhh! It's a new advertizement for Dee's patterns: they make knitting more fun than eating???


----------



## Sandiego

cgcharles said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! Is the cashmere lace weight? Is this cashmere yarn from China? Is it easy to work with? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure if it is lace or fingering weight. It is smaller then sock yarn. Do a search for Suntek Store on KP. That is where I ordered it from.
Click to expand...

Cgcharles, Thank you so much. I will check this out. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! Is the cashmere lace weight? Is this cashmere yarn from China? Is it easy to work with? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure if it is lace or fingering weight. It is smaller then sock yarn. Do a search for Suntek Store on KP. That is where I ordered it from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is lace weight. It is too fine for fingering - IMHO...
Click to expand...

Thank you CathyAnn. ;0)


----------



## EqLady

MacRae said:


> I keep looking at your beautiful shawls, but have not gathered up the courage to start one yet. One of these day! So beautiful!


C'mon! Take a deep breath and jump on in!


----------



## EqLady

mzmom1 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using knit picks Stone Washed shadow tonal. Blues, a little black. Going to be real pretty when it gets going
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at their Shadows Tonal lace yarn and Stone Washed was not one of the colors listed. Have you had it for long?
Click to expand...

Different online companies sell different colors of a given yarn, so keep looking; someone has it.


----------



## britgirl

Glad to hear of everyone's progress. For some reason I thought there were no posts being able on Liz and thought everyone was just busily knitting away. I guess I just haven't been getting the notifications for this past week or so, so have just been reading a week's worth of posts. 
I would dearly like to make another Liz, but not at this time. I'm busy working on poor Edwina who has kept been pushed back since about September. It's not like me to neglect one of Dee's shawls. However, I'm currently doing the Magic Loop workshop here on KP, finishing up fingerless gloves before a new workshop on Toe up Magic Loop socks. I am still doing a little Edwina every night as my goal is to have her finished by the end of the month.
Hopefully now I will get notifications again for Liz, and if not, maybe I will remember to check my bookmarks! I couldn't believe that noone was posting on this KAL! I am really looking forward to seeing all these Liz stoles coming off the production line.

Sue


----------



## MCA

I just printed the pattern, have my yarn and needles so I'm ready to start. I am a self-taught, left-handed knitter and do everything backwards. Any special instructions?


----------



## EqLady

Umozabeads - so good to hear the cheer in your voice! Happy that the vest is working so well for you.
Kay


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> Glad to hear of everyone's progress. For some reason I thought there were no posts being able on Liz and thought everyone was just busily knitting away. I guess I just haven't been getting the notifications for this past week or so, so have just been reading a week's worth of posts.
> I would dearly like to make another Liz, but not at this time. I'm busy working on poor Edwina who has kept been pushed back since about September. It's not like me to neglect one of Dee's shawls. However, I'm currently doing the Magic Loop workshop here on KP, finishing up fingerless gloves before a new workshop on Toe up Magic Loop socks. I am still doing a little Edwina every night as my goal is to have her finished by the end of the month.
> Hopefully now I will get notifications again for Liz, and if not, maybe I will remember to check my bookmarks! I couldn't believe that noone was posting on this KAL! I am really looking forward to seeing all these Liz stoles coming off the production line.
> 
> Sue


I am finishing up an Edwina also. Should have something to show by next week. I am not rushing. This has been put aside several times since I started it. I have yarn for a few sweaters I want to do next.


----------



## stevieland

MCA said:


> I just printed the pattern, have my yarn and needles so I'm ready to start. I am a self-taught, left-handed knitter and do everything backwards. Any special instructions?


I hope we have some left handed knitters here because I'm not sure how you would proceed.


----------



## AlderRose

The Grandmother who taught me to knit, knit left handed. We sat knee-to-knee, facing each other. I learned by "mirroring" what she did. 

It seems to me that MCA would work the charts' knitted rows from Left to Right and would have to make sure the slant of the decreases was worked correctly.


----------



## britgirl

I would google something like "how does a left hander knit a right hand pattern". Should be some answers there maybe.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> I would google something like "how does a left hander knit a right hand pattern". Should be some answers there maybe.
> 
> Sue


Sue, you are right on! I googled "knitting left handed," and a whole list of sites came up!


----------



## patocenizo

Jump in, you'll be hooked!


JulesKnit said:


> Patocenizo ha is really beautiful!!!!!!! The color is wonderful and your work looks so nice...can't wait to see if finnished and blocked. I may not be readyto do one but it is certainly inspiring!


----------



## patocenizo

Jump in, you'll be hooked!


JulesKnit said:


> Patocenizo ha is really beautiful!!!!!!! The color is wonderful and your work looks so nice...can't wait to see if finnished and blocked. I may not be readyto do one but it is certainly inspiring!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Sandiego, I've been busy with other matters so I'll keep on plugging along.


Sandiego said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! That is absolutely stunning!!! You should be proud of yourself!!! That is so regal looking! Exquisite!!!! Once it is finished and blocked, wow!!!! It will make a statement coming and going!!! ;0)
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

I love blue, blue and more blue!


cdninswe said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, here is 1/2 of my Liz done!!!! Yay!!! I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that is goregous.....love the blue.....{thinks of stash...hmmm I might have some that colour......says the queen of the blue stash}
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Absolutely not, I just wish it were true that I could be home and knit forever to my heart's content! My knee is doing great if the therapist doesn't torture it..one of those necessary evils,


MiamiKnitter said:


> Oh I'm sorry. Didn't mean to sound critical. Just jealous!!! I hope that your knee is recovering nicely. Knitting is a great pasttime - and surely good for recovery! All that mental stimulation and so much to look forward to.
> 
> Good for you. Take care of yourself. Do whatever exercises the doc orders. Stay safe. And have fun knitting!!!


 :lol:


----------



## patocenizo

Britgirl, maybe the reason why I had not had time to participate is because my fingers have been very, very busy knitting away on my Liz stole, I've got the last two charts to do and the yarn keeps getting smaller and smaller so I am sweating bullets!! Keeping my fingers busy and my toes crossed!


britgirl said:


> Glad to hear of everyone's progress. For some reason I thought there were no posts being able on Liz and thought everyone was just busily knitting away. I guess I just haven't been getting the notifications for this past week or so, so have just been reading a week's worth of posts.
> I would dearly like to make another Liz, but not at this time. I'm busy working on poor Edwina who has kept been pushed back since about September. It's not like me to neglect one of Dee's shawls. However, I'm currently doing the Magic Loop workshop here on KP, finishing up fingerless gloves before a new workshop on Toe up Magic Loop socks. I am still doing a little Edwina every night as my goal is to have her finished by the end of the month.
> Hopefully now I will get notifications again for Liz, and if not, maybe I will remember to check my bookmarks! I couldn't believe that noone was posting on this KAL! I am really looking forward to seeing all these Liz stoles coming off the production line.
> 
> Sue


----------



## patocenizo

Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl

So sorry to hear that. How frustrating to be so close to ending. Hope that you are able to get this yarn quickly. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Britgirl, I'll get it done when I get it done. I recall when I used to be in school, the nuns would tell us all about patience being a virtue...and I need alot of it by now!


britgirl said:


> So sorry to hear that. How frustrating to be so close to ending. Hope that you are able to get this yarn quickly. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Deeknits

This lace weight yarn is kicking my butt and I don't know why. I'm using a #3 needles per the instructions and the work just looks so sloppy. I think I just need a break. A friends birthday is coming up so I think I'll make her some socks. Maybe after working with #1 needles for a while I'll get my lace mojo back!


----------



## nanciann

patocenizo said:



> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:


I understand your problem...I ran out of yarn with my test knit and went back and took yarn from the first side and attached it to the second and knit until I felt it was equal on both ends and bound off both sides and had 1 yard left over...but ended on row 14 of each side...


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> This lace weight yarn is kicking my butt and I don't know why. I'm using a #3 needles per the instructions and the work just looks so sloppy. I think I just need a break. A friends birthday is coming up so I think I'll make her some socks. Maybe after working with #1 needles for a while I'll get my lace mojo back!


I'm sorry to hear that, Dee. But knitting socks should get your mojo back... I've knit three pair and decided I didn't like doing that, so for me, just thinking about it would get my mojo back!


----------



## CathyAnn

patocenizo said:


> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:


What a nightmare! I'm so sorry this happened. I thought that might happen to me on my Liz, but lucked out. I was getting worried though. I would have had to do what Nan said she did! I hope your yarn arrives very soon!!!


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, if I had enough to make it to row 14 I would have done the same ut I'll just wait because there really is not enough to "go around".


nanciann said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your problem...I ran out of yarn with my test knit and went back and took yarn from the first side and attached it to the second and knit until I felt it was equal on both ends and bound off both sides and had 1 yard left over...but ended on row 14 of each side...
Click to expand...


----------



## Naneast

I finished my " Liz Stole" and it waits to be blocked because I need another set of mats. Here is an unblocked piece. I used cashmere yarn from Hong Kong, over 1000 yards (2 and 1/2 balls) with a # 4 circular needle. Thanks, Dee for your beautiful design.


----------



## EqLady

Wow, a beauty!


----------



## britgirl

Looks beautiful and so delicate. I am sure you will enjoy wearing it.

Sue


----------



## patocenizo

I finished my Liz stole yesterday and promptly took it to the LYS where I have alll my blocking done. I don't have the room or equipment for blocking large items ( I have done mitts, caps or AG doll clothing blocking) so I should have it back in a couple of days and then I'll post. Thank goodness the store in Boulder had the same color I needed, they were so nice to send it overnight.


patocenizo said:


> Yes, if I had enough to make it to row 14 I would have done the same ut I'll just wait because there really is not enough to "go around".
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your problem...I ran out of yarn with my test knit and went back and took yarn from the first side and attached it to the second and knit until I felt it was equal on both ends and bound off both sides and had 1 yard left over...but ended on row 14 of each side...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Your Liz is so beatiful! What a lovely and serene color! I love it.


----------



## britgirl

Great to hear you have finished it. I assume that your yarn came?

Sue


patocenizo said:


> I finished my Liz stole yesterday and promptly took it to the LYS where I have alll my blocking done. I don't have the room or equipment for blocking large items ( I have done mitts, caps or AG doll clothing blocking) so I should have it back in a couple of days and then I'll post. Thank goodness the store in Boulder had the same color I needed, they were so nice to send it overnight.
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if I had enough to make it to row 14 I would have done the same ut I'll just wait because there really is not enough to "go around".
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your problem...I ran out of yarn with my test knit and went back and took yarn from the first side and attached it to the second and knit until I felt it was equal on both ends and bound off both sides and had 1 yard left over...but ended on row 14 of each side...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Naneast, You have a beauty on your hands. Did you measure it before trying to block it? I can hardly wait to see it once it is blocked.

Patocenizo: You didn't even give us a peek before taking it to your LYS? My imagination has you grabbing up your Liz and heading to your LYS while still anchoring that last bound off stitch. 

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, I called the yarn shop in Boulder on Monday and they shipped it UPS overnight dlivery and it was at my front door anound 9:30 am. Got to work on the last chart and then I took it to the LYS that does my blocking. Now I patiently wait for them to call me when it is ready to pick up.


britgirl said:


> Great to hear you have finished it. I assume that your yarn came?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my Liz stole yesterday and promptly took it to the LYS where I have alll my blocking done. I don't have the room or equipment for blocking large items ( I have done mitts, caps or AG doll clothing blocking) so I should have it back in a couple of days and then I'll post. Thank goodness the store in Boulder had the same color I needed, they were so nice to send it overnight.
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if I had enough to make it to row 14 I would have done the same ut I'll just wait because there really is not enough to "go around".
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happened to me!!There I was, knitting away and keeping my toes crossed and now that I am at the last chart I have enough yarn for maybe the first three rows of the mesh pattern...UUGGHH!!! I will have to call the yarn shop in Boulder, Co where I got the Zephyr 2/18 to order probably 1oz of this yarn and hope that it can be send to me overnight, express, immediate, urgent, asap etc., because I would like to get this stole done before I return to work this coming Thursday. I have called every LYS in the Southern California area (Orange County) and not one of them carries this yarn, I checked out the website and they only list stores in Northern California and if I am unable to get it from the store in Colorado I have found it online. Oh well, there are worst things that can hapen so ...so be it.Just had to vent. :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your problem...I ran out of yarn with my test knit and went back and took yarn from the first side and attached it to the second and knit until I felt it was equal on both ends and bound off both sides and had 1 yard left over...but ended on row 14 of each side...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Your imagination is right on target


Pacific Rose said:


> Naneast, You have a beauty on your hands. Did you measure it before trying to block it? I can hardly wait to see it once it is blocked.
> 
> Patocenizo: You didn't even give us a peek before taking it to your LYS? My imagination has you grabbing up your Liz and heading to your LYS while still anchoring that last bound off stitch.
> 
> Congratulations to both of you.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> MCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just printed the pattern, have my yarn and needles so I'm ready to start. I am a self-taught, left-handed knitter and do everything backwards. Any special instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we have some left handed knitters here because I'm not sure how you would proceed.
Click to expand...

MCA,

I'm left handed, but I knit right handed. I wish I could be of help to you? Have you tried knitting right handed? You use both hands.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> This lace weight yarn is kicking my butt and I don't know why. I'm using a #3 needles per the instructions and the work just looks so sloppy. I think I just need a break. A friends birthday is coming up so I think I'll make her some socks. Maybe after working with #1 needles for a while I'll get my lace mojo back!


Lace always looks super sloppy as you are knitting it (edited to add maybe except for Naneast's knitting!).The stitches don't look the same size and it looks like it will block out looking terrible. And then you'll block it and it will turn into a butterfly! I promise!


----------



## stevieland

Naneast said:


> I finished my " Liz Stole" and it waits to be blocked because I need another set of mats. Here is an unblocked piece. I used cashmere yarn from Hong Kong, over 1000 yards (2 and 1/2 balls) with a # 4 circular needle. Thanks, Dee for your beautiful design.


Wow... it looks so good unblocked! I can only imagine what it's going to look like blocked... mine never looks that good unblocked to be frank.


----------



## roed2er

Naneast - when I looked at your beautiful stole, I thought it had already been blocked! You do fantastic work, Debi


----------



## Sandiego

roed2er said:


> Naneast - when I looked at your beautiful stole, I thought it had already been blocked! You do fantastic work, Debi


Ditto!!!! ;0)


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Naneast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my " Liz Stole" and it waits to be blocked because I need another set of mats. Here is an unblocked piece. I used cashmere yarn from Hong Kong, over 1000 yards (2 and 1/2 balls) with a # 4 circular needle. Thanks, Dee for your beautiful design.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... it looks so good unblocked! I can only imagine what it's going to look like blocked... mine never looks that good unblocked to be frank.
Click to expand...

Ditto! I can't wait to see it blocked!

Patocenizo, your LYS must do excellent blocking! My favorite LYS, well, a light steaming on an ironing board does it for her. She is an excellent knitter, is a wonderful person, but we differ on how to block lace.


----------



## britgirl

Big difference. Amazing. I hope that you have shown her these two photos to show the big difference that good blocking makes. Wouldn't you think that she would want to block so that a lace shawl shows in all its glory. I would think that would be a good recommendation for her business.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naneast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my " Liz Stole" and it waits to be blocked because I need another set of mats. Here is an unblocked piece. I used cashmere yarn from Hong Kong, over 1000 yards (2 and 1/2 balls) with a # 4 circular needle. Thanks, Dee for your beautiful design.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... it looks so good unblocked! I can only imagine what it's going to look like blocked... mine never looks that good unblocked to be frank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! I can't wait to see it blocked!
> 
> Patocenizo, your LYS must do excellent blocking! My favorite LYS, well, a light steaming on an ironing board does it for her. She is an excellent knitter, is a wonderful person, but we differ on how to block lace.
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> Big difference. Amazing. I hope that you have shown her these two photos to show the big difference that good blocking makes. Wouldn't you think that she would want to block so that a lace shawl shows in all its glory. I would think that would be a good recommendation for her business.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naneast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my " Liz Stole" and it waits to be blocked because I need another set of mats. Here is an unblocked piece. I used cashmere yarn from Hong Kong, over 1000 yards (2 and 1/2 balls) with a # 4 circular needle. Thanks, Dee for your beautiful design.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... it looks so good unblocked! I can only imagine what it's going to look like blocked... mine never looks that good unblocked to be frank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! I can't wait to see it blocked!
> 
> Patocenizo, your LYS must do excellent blocking! My favorite LYS, well, a light steaming on an ironing board does it for her. She is an excellent knitter, is a wonderful person, but we differ on how to block lace.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You know, Sue, I've tried to tactfully bring it up, and she's not open. She's very definite when she expresses how she likes the results from her blocking. End of story! Soooooo, I just don't bring it up. However, I've taken into her shop finished/blocked shawls of Dee's for her to see, since I bought the yarn from her, such as my two Alexandra's, my Ashton, and Holbrook. She ooo's and ahhh's, but I just don't think she see's the difference! A blind spot, as it were! Oh well. I'm just thankful I learned how to block from the beginning of my lace knitting. THANK YOU DEE!!!


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnne, That is such a difference in blocking results. At least she ooo's and ahhh's about your shawls when you take them in. There is an advantage of her liking her own way... she isn't asked to spend HOURS doing it Dee's way. I don't know about you, but I spend hours blocking a shawl. Just saying...


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> CathyAnne, That is such a difference in blocking results. At least she ooo's and ahhh's about your shawls when you take them in. There is an advantage of her liking her own way... she isn't asked to spend HOURS doing it Dee's way. I don't know about you, but I spend hours blocking a shawl. Just saying...


Good point.... still, it is pretty unbelievable that a professional knitter would be satisfied with a shawl that looked like the first picture. There is no culture that knits lace that would consider that first pic an actual dressed/blocked shawl. It doesn't even look wearable. (Not trying to be mean, but goodness gracious!)

P.S. CathyAnn, you are welcome!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnne, That is such a difference in blocking results. At least she ooo's and ahhh's about your shawls when you take them in. There is an advantage of her liking her own way... she isn't asked to spend HOURS doing it Dee's way. I don't know about you, but I spend hours blocking a shawl. Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.... still, it is pretty unbelievable that a professional knitter would be satisfied with a shawl that looked like the first picture. There is no culture that knits lace that would consider that first pic an actual dressed/blocked shawl. It doesn't even look wearable. (Not trying to be mean, but goodness gracious!)
> 
> P.S. CathyAnn, you are welcome!
Click to expand...

Dee, when she gave the shawl to me (we were in the middle of the Ashton KAL, Christmas 2011), I was shocked, but had the sense to keep my mouth shut. It was only later that I asked her how she blocked her shawls.

Rosalie, It takes me hours to block the shawls too! Even after a shawl is all pinned out, I check it from different angles, adjusting here and there, until I'm satisfied. Even then I'm still scrutinizing it! :roll:


----------



## nanciann

Blocking is almost an art. It takes time to produce a gem.


----------



## marilynnej

Amen!!


nanciann said:


> Blocking is almost an art. It takes time to produce a gem.


----------



## Tove

Naneast, your work is beautiful!! I'm still on the first group of 15 chevrons so it'll be a time yet before I'm done.


----------



## JanetMM

And I am still waiting for my wool to arrive! Knitting a baby blanket in the meantime, fine wool, small needles, will take ages and good blocking!


----------



## patocenizo

CathyAnn, which shawl is this ? It is beautiful. Yes my LYS does great blocking , so far I've been pleased with the work they have done and I am waiting for the phone call letting me know I can pick up my Liz.


----------



## patocenizo

Oh, I so agree with you, maybe that is why I shy away from it and give it to the "professionals".


nanciann said:


> Blocking is almost an art. It takes time to produce a gem.


----------



## nanalizzy

I'm just finishing the first chart and now on to 2. I hope my Liz is half as beautiful as Naneast's.


----------



## Naneast

Cathy Ann, your shawl is beautiful. Thanks to all, Ladies, for your kind compliments toward my unblocked Liz Stole. I'm still waiting for the blocking mats to arrive. Thanks to KAL and especially to Dee.


----------



## umozabeads

Hello Shawlettes! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Naneast your shawl is absolutely beautiful!!! When it comes to blocking I am in the taking hours to do it as well. I learned from Dee as well and my Ashton took almost six hours to block the first time! Didn't like it so did it over. Finally satisfied; but didn't get to wear it as youngest granddaughter grabbed it. I am plugging along on my Elizabeth; I can't believe how wonderful this shawl is! The knitting is so wonderfully clear and I am actually able to memorize the pattern repeats so I don't have to constantly look at my notes. Health wise, I had a little set back with my vest, but my neurologist said that should be expected. It's going to take at least six months for my spine to re-align itself. But very little pain, and that's what's important to me. Everyone have a good weekend and will be checking back again soon. Umoza


----------



## EqLady

Glad to hear you're knitting again, UmozaBeads. Progress comes in fits and starts sometimes.


----------



## patocenizo

Umoza, nice to hear you are doing better and little pain. Welcome back.


----------



## stevieland

Umoza, glad your pain is subsiding, but sorry it is taking a long time. I am so happy that you are loving the Elizabeth. I look forward to seeing your finished masterpiece!


----------



## patocenizo

Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.


----------



## britgirl

That is beautiful. You did a fantastic job. I am sure you will love wearing it!

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Britgirl, I loved working with this yarn and I am pleased with the results.


britgirl said:


> That is beautiful. You did a fantastic job. I am sure you will love wearing it!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karzie

patocenizo, your shawl is gorgeous! Love the color and the lacework is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


----------



## patocenizo

You are quite welcome Karzie. the lacework is beautiful because it is a Dee O'Keefe pattern.


Karzie said:


> patocenizo, your shawl is gorgeous! Love the color and the lacework is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


----------



## Karzie

I've never tried anything so delicate, but I've been following raves about Dee's patterns and have seen such gorgeous shawls that I find myself being overcome with the desire to take it on. What a joy it must give her to see her patterns come to life in so many colors and yarns. Your's is spectacular!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Karzie, try it and you will not only like it but you will love it. Start with the Ashton. it is easy to follow, a freedownload and a KAL that is so helpful you'll wonder why you have not started earlier. So, when you try and knit your first Dee pattern, you must post it so we can all marvel at another convert. Waiting to see your work.


Karzie said:


> I've never tried anything so delicate, but I've been following raves about Dee's patterns and have seen such gorgeous shawls that I find myself being overcome with the desire to take it on. What a joy it must give her to see her patterns come to life in so many colors and yarns. Your's is spectacular!


----------



## Tove

Incredible, the beauty and delicasy of the pattern absolutely shines with your choice of yarn and colour.

Well done, you can truly be proud of your creation!


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnne, That is such a difference in blocking results. At least she ooo's and ahhh's about your shawls when you take them in. There is an advantage of her liking her own way... she isn't asked to spend HOURS doing it Dee's way. I don't know about you, but I spend hours blocking a shawl. Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.... still, it is pretty unbelievable that a professional knitter would be satisfied with a shawl that looked like the first picture. There is no culture that knits lace that would consider that first pic an actual dressed/blocked shawl. It doesn't even look wearable. (Not trying to be mean, but goodness gracious!)
> 
> P.S. CathyAnn, you are welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, when she gave the shawl to me (we were in the middle of the Ashton KAL, Christmas 2011), I was shocked, but had the sense to keep my mouth shut. It was only later that I asked her how she blocked her shawls.
> 
> Rosalie, It takes me hours to block the shawls too! Even after a shawl is all pinned out, I check it from different angles, adjusting here and there, until I'm satisfied. Even then I'm still scrutinizing it! :roll:
Click to expand...

CathyAnn,

I agree that a shawl takes so much time to block it right. Yours are always blocked to perfection. I agree that Dee has taught us well!!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego

nanciann said:


> Blocking is almost an art. It takes time to produce a gem.


I totally agree!!!! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Tove.


Tove said:


> Incredible, the beauty and delicasy of the pattern absolutely shines with your choice of yarn and colour.
> 
> Well done, you can truly be proud of your creation!


----------



## stevieland

Wow that is just stunning in that color. One can never go wrong with Zephyr imho. You did an exquisite knitting job as always, my friend. I will now go comment in the pictures section as well. YAY!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

patocenizo said:


> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.


Gorgeous as always!!!!! You will love wearing such a beautifully knit and blocked stole. Enjoy!!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

Karzie said:


> I've never tried anything so delicate, but I've been following raves about Dee's patterns and have seen such gorgeous shawls that I find myself being overcome with the desire to take it on. What a joy it must give her to see her patterns come to life in so many colors and yarns. Your's is spectacular!


Yep, it is a joy indeed. I still pinch myself because I can't believe it! I get so tickled each and every one I see.

And now, c'mon, if I could learn to design without knowing what I was doing, you can certainly learn to knit this stuff without knowing what you are doing!!! We learn together here. That is the honest truth. Did you try my free Ashton pattern yet?

Edited to add: I see Pat beat me to the Ashton suggestion. There is a KAL for the design that is active again, by the way. Hint. Hint.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Dee, your comments are always appreciated but its your work and results of the beautiful patterns you design.


stevieland said:


> Wow that is just stunning in that color. One can never go wrong with Zephyr imho. You did an exquisite knitting job as always, my friend. I will now go comment in the pictures section as well. YAY!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

Thankis Sandiego, waiting for yours!!


Sandiego said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!!!!! You will love wearing such a beautifully knit and blocked stole. Enjoy!!!!! ;0)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandiego

patocenizo said:


> Thankis Sandiego, waiting for yours!!
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!!!!! You will love wearing such a beautifully knit and blocked stole. Enjoy!!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It will be awhile. I still have a couple of projects before the Liz Stole. I would love to start it today, but I have to be patient. ;0(


----------



## patocenizo

Patience is a virtue...I have none or I should say, very little.


Sandiego said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankis Sandiego, waiting for yours!!
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!!!!! You will love wearing such a beautifully knit and blocked stole. Enjoy!!!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be awhile. I still have a couple of projects before the Liz Stole. I would love to start it today, but I have to be patient. ;0(
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

Patocenizo, Your Liz is AWESOME! Way to go! I bet it feels glorious wrapped around you.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Pacific Rose, yes it does.


Pacific Rose said:


> Patocenizo, Your Liz is AWESOME! Way to go! I bet it feels glorious wrapped around you.


----------



## JulesKnit

Well, I haven't got around to compliment Naneast and then I saw your gorgeous work patocenizo! You ladies do such beautiful work and choose such wonderful yarns! I still haven't started one yet...some day! I have to finnish a baby sweater,hat, mittens first (in crochet) and just finally finnished a much needed warm hat for me and hat/scarf for my Mother and...! Plus, I still NEED legwarmers and wrist warmers! So...I'm just learning and being amazed at all your beautiful work!!!!


----------



## JulesKnit

I forgot to add that I will start with an Ashton first anyway! Maybe I'll do two or hree bookmarks before that. Still, following along and seeing your fabulous work is so encouraging, not to mention, addictive!


----------



## nanciann

Beauty of a stole. The blocking is very well done... I can see why you have them do that part. I wish I had someone close to do it for me. That is not my favorite thing to do, I am afraid.


----------



## Karzie

Dee, your lace patterns are wonderful. And I appreciate your encouragement. I've downloaded the pattern for the Ashton and may have to jump in. One of the best things I've seen on KP is how everyone encourages and helps each other. That makes me brave!


----------



## patocenizo

JulesKnit, I hope you try the Ashton to begin with, I promise you will love it and I would try it with the Zephyr yarn, it is a delight to work with.


JulesKnit said:


> Well, I haven't got around to compliment Naneast and then I saw your gorgeous work patocenizo! You ladies do such beautiful work and choose such wonderful yarns! I still haven't started one yet...some day! I have to finnish a baby sweater,hat, mittens first (in crochet) and just finally finnished a much needed warm hat for me and hat/scarf for my Mother and...! Plus, I still NEED legwarmers and wrist warmers! So...I'm just learning and being amazed at all your beautiful work!!!!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Nanciann.


nanciann said:


> Beauty of a stole. The blocking is very well done... I can see why you have them do that part. I wish I had someone close to do it for me. That is not my favorite thing to do, I am afraid.


----------



## Tove

Karzie said:


> Dee, your lace patterns are wonderful. And I appreciate your encouragement. I've downloaded the pattern for the Ashton and may have to jump in. One of the best things I've seen on KP is how everyone encourages and helps each other. That makes me brave!


Karzi, that's exactly what happened to me - I had never made a lace shawl but admired them immensely thinking theyre much past my ability. Members of KP including Dee encouraged me to try by starting with the Ashton. Well, I loved knitting the Ashton in spite of not using recommended yarn cause I was sure I was going to make a mess. I used stash yarn bought on sale, a blend of cotton and corn so the Ashton became larger than if I had used the recommended yarn.

When Ashton was finished I felt confident enough and purchased the Holbrook pattern and a Merino wool/bamboo blend sock yarn. I loved knitting the Holbrook. A huge success for me with lovely praise from KP members.

I decided to continue and joined the Liz stole KAL using lace yarn. The pattern is great (love it) but the lace yarn is giving me heartache. It is definitely a learning curve. So frustratingly slow. I actually gave up, ripped it all out, found other yarn, and started up again, feeling frustrated because it was not what I wanted to do, went back to the lace yarn to pursue my need to finish what I started.

Thank goodness the Liz stole pattern is well written, diagrams are excellent and easy to follow so Im chugging along and will probably be the last KAL finished....LOL, But I will be happy.


----------



## Sandiego

Tove said:


> Karzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, your lace patterns are wonderful. And I appreciate your encouragement. I've downloaded the pattern for the Ashton and may have to jump in. One of the best things I've seen on KP is how everyone encourages and helps each other. That makes me brave!
> 
> 
> 
> Karzi, that's exactly what happened to me - I had never made a lace shawl but admired them immensely thinking theyre much past my ability. Members of KP including Dee encouraged me to try by starting with the Ashton. Well, I loved knitting the Ashton in spite of not using recommended yarn cause I was sure I was going to make a mess. I used stash yarn bought on sale, a blend of cotton and corn so the Ashton became larger than if I had used the recommended yarn.
> 
> When Ashton was finished I felt confident enough and purchased the Holbrook pattern and a Merino wool/bamboo blend sock yarn. I loved knitting the Holbrook. A huge success for me with lovely praise from KP members.
> 
> I decided to continue and joined the Liz stole KAL using lace yarn. The pattern is great (love it) but the lace yarn is giving me heartache. It is definitely a learning curve. So frustratingly slow. I actually gave up, ripped it all out, found other yarn, and started up again, feeling frustrated because it was not what I wanted to do, went back to the lace yarn to pursue my need to finish what I started.
> 
> Thank goodness the Liz stole pattern is well written, diagrams are excellent and easy to follow so Im chugging along and will probably be the last KAL finished....LOL, But I will be happy.
Click to expand...

No, you will not be the last one to finish. I haven't even started yet. You will get it finished. I know the first time I used lace weight yarn it drove me nuts, but I finally got used to it. I love how lace weight looks and prefer knitting with lace weight. It is so delicate and makes your shawls so beautiful. Good luck, and I can't wait to see your Liz Stole. ;0)


----------



## AlderRose

Yeah, Don't give up on the lace yarn! It took me 5 tries to make my first lace weight garter tab (for the triangular Elizabeth Shawl). I kept expecting to look down at my hands only to find that someone had exchanged mine for my DH's gnarly mitts. Now, knitting with the heavier weight yarns feels like I'm working with rope. 

YOU CAN DO IT!!!! Just give your fingers time to adjust to the finer weight yarn.


----------



## britgirl

Just take your time with it. I know you will love it when you get it done. There is something special about a lace weight shawl, especially one you have knit yourself.

Hang in there!

Sue


Tove said:


> Karzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, your lace patterns are wonderful. And I appreciate your encouragement. I've downloaded the pattern for the Ashton and may have to jump in. One of the best things I've seen on KP is how everyone encourages and helps each other. That makes me brave!
> 
> 
> 
> Karzi, that's exactly what happened to me - I had never made a lace shawl but admired them immensely thinking theyre much past my ability. Members of KP including Dee encouraged me to try by starting with the Ashton. Well, I loved knitting the Ashton in spite of not using recommended yarn cause I was sure I was going to make a mess. I used stash yarn bought on sale, a blend of cotton and corn so the Ashton became larger than if I had used the recommended yarn.
> 
> When Ashton was finished I felt confident enough and purchased the Holbrook pattern and a Merino wool/bamboo blend sock yarn. I loved knitting the Holbrook. A huge success for me with lovely praise from KP members.
> 
> I decided to continue and joined the Liz stole KAL using lace yarn. The pattern is great (love it) but the lace yarn is giving me heartache. It is definitely a learning curve. So frustratingly slow. I actually gave up, ripped it all out, found other yarn, and started up again, feeling frustrated because it was not what I wanted to do, went back to the lace yarn to pursue my need to finish what I started.
> 
> Thank goodness the Liz stole pattern is well written, diagrams are excellent and easy to follow so Im chugging along and will probably be the last KAL finished....LOL, But I will be happy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karzie

You all are so wonderful and encouraging. I'm going to finish some slippers I'm in the midst of for the grandchildren and an afghan for my niece who is having surgery and then I'm putting everything else on hold to try my hands at the Ashton. It is wonderful to have such support and help! KPers are the best!


----------



## EqLady

Tove said:


> Karzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, your lace patterns are wonderful. And I appreciate your encouragement. I've downloaded the pattern for the Ashton and may have to jump in. One of the best things I've seen on KP is how everyone encourages and helps each other. That makes me brave!
> 
> 
> 
> Karzi, that's exactly what happened to me - I had never made a lace shawl but admired them immensely thinking theyre much past my ability. Members of KP including Dee encouraged me to try by starting with the Ashton. Well, I loved knitting the Ashton in spite of not using recommended yarn cause I was sure I was going to make a mess. I used stash yarn bought on sale, a blend of cotton and corn so the Ashton became larger than if I had used the recommended yarn.
> 
> When Ashton was finished I felt confident enough and purchased the Holbrook pattern and a Merino wool/bamboo blend sock yarn. I loved knitting the Holbrook. A huge success for me with lovely praise from KP members.
> 
> I decided to continue and joined the Liz stole KAL using lace yarn. The pattern is great (love it) but the lace yarn is giving me heartache. It is definitely a learning curve. So frustratingly slow. I actually gave up, ripped it all out, found other yarn, and started up again, feeling frustrated because it was not what I wanted to do, went back to the lace yarn to pursue my need to finish what I started.
> 
> Thank goodness the Liz stole pattern is well written, diagrams are excellent and easy to follow so Im chugging along and will probably be the last KAL finished....LOL, But I will be happy.
Click to expand...

No, you won't be the last because I haven't started yet! Had to frog a significant piece of the knitted on border so I haven't finished that one yet.


----------



## nanciann

Karzie you will adjust to this weight yarn. I have knit lace patterns for years but never used the laceweight yarn until I did the first design Dee offered...Edwina...Well all I can tell you is that I was hooked. These old eyes took a beating with that yarn but I couldn't give up. I wanted to do this for years but never wanted to stop doing the other things I was knitting to try it. This weight looks so lovely when it's finished and blocked. Dee's directions are superb. You can do it...and you will be so proud of yourself and so very satisfied...Nothing like it in the world.


----------



## Karzie

Thank you, nanciann, for your encouragement. I keep reading all the praise for the Ashton and just love how it looks, but wonder if I will be up 1"to the challenge. I just hope my most frequent phrase doesn't become "ripit, ripit!"


----------



## Tove

You KP'er are just amazing, thanks for the encouragement. I truly appreciate it. As said, this is my first time with lace weight yarn; it feels like there is nothing at all on the needles, especially the first 5" - 6" of work. The project is so light weight that all I feel is the needles and it feels like Im air knitting. As the work is progressing (slowly) Im starting to feel . Something, not really weight, but something that my mind is now telling me Im actually knitting. 

Ive knit so many years I cant count but its all been utility knitting, ie: keeping the children in sweaters, hats and mitts. On some things Ive been able to knit while reading but with lace and lace yarn, I have to slowly and carefully form and knit every stitch  compare it to my grade 1 grandchild who is learning to print letters to form words.LOL


----------



## nanciann

Tove said:


> You KP'er are just amazing, thanks for the encouragement. I truly appreciate it. As said, this is my first time with lace weight yarn; it feels like there is nothing at all on the needles, especially the first 5" - 6" of work. The project is so light weight that all I feel is the needles and it feels like Im air knitting. As the work is progressing (slowly) Im starting to feel . Something, not really weight, but something that my mind is now telling me Im actually knitting.
> 
> Ive knit so many years I cant count but its all been utility knitting, ie: keeping the children in sweaters, hats and mitts. On some things Ive been able to knit while reading but with lace and lace yarn, I have to slowly and carefully form and knit every stitch  compare it to my grade 1 grandchild who is learning to print letters to form words.LOL


That was my experience with knitting until all the children grew up and then it was grandchildren. But now I knit for myself and lace knitting is so rewarding.

I truly think that most errors occur on the purl side of the lace knitting. It is so very easy to missed a yo that is tight to the ssk or k2tog... I still count the segments of 6 or 12 from the purl side as I knit and concentrate on where the yo's should be, in order to make sure that I haven't missed one. This way I don't have to worry about counting all the stitches on the row to make sure I have the right count at the end.


----------



## Naneast

patocenizo said:


> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.


Patocennizo, Because my computer was down since last Friday and I just got it back today (Monday) is the reason why I'm a few days late in complimenting you on your gorgeous stole. It's absolutely beautiful, lovely yarn and color.


----------



## cdninswe

GOREGOUS - and I am sure I am repeating alot of other people - but well - it can't be said enough....

That is one stunning Liz....



patocenizo said:


> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked...


----------



## jmwilli

So beautiful! You did a fantastic job. Wish I had that much skill but meantime I will lurk and admire what others can do.

Jamie


----------



## Naneast

This is my Liz Stole which measures, after blocking 22" x 84". Using a cashmere yarn and #4 needles, I cast on 115 sts. I used 9 repeating patterns. Total yarn used was 1000 yards. Thank you Dee for your beautiful design.


----------



## roed2er

Oh My -- that is absolutely STUNNING! Great job - Debi


----------



## britgirl

That is beautiful. I love the colour. You did a wonderful job. I am sure you are really going to enjoy wearing it and also will receive lots of compliments about it!

Sue


Naneast said:


> This is my Liz Stole which measures, after blocking 22" x 84". Using a cashmere yarn and #4 needles, I cast on 115 sts. I used 9 repeating patterns. Total yarn used was 1000 yards. Thank you Dee for your beautiful design.


----------



## AlderRose

Absolutely Breathtaking! Soooo delicate. Is this one for you?


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful, stunning, gorgeous, breathtaking!


----------



## Naneast

Thank you ladies for your nice compliments.


----------



## Sandiego

Naneast, Wow!!!! Your Liz is gorgeous! Beautiful knitting and blocking! Beautiful color too!!! Enjoy!!! ;0)


----------



## JulesKnit

Oh my goodness!! Your Lz is so beautiful...I keep going back just to look at it some more!!! You certainly do superb work!!!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

patocenizo said:


> CathyAnn, which shawl is this ? It is beautiful. Yes my LYS does great blocking , so far I've been pleased with the work they have done and I am waiting for the phone call letting me know I can pick up my Liz.


Sorry, Patocenizo! I found your question when going back over the last several pages just now! I don't remember the name of the pattern, but it is on Ravelry. It's a Plymouth pattern. Here's a picture of it from the pattern.

(You know, the shape reminds me of a manta ray!)


----------



## CathyAnn

Naneast, that stole is breathtaking!!! Incredible! LOVE IT! You did a wonderful job of blocking. Perfection!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

I want to weigh in on the matter of what kind of yarn to use on one's first attempt at lace knitting. 

I have a little different story to tell than many. My first lace shawl was the Ashton, and in my ignorance, bought heavy lace weight yarn (thinking it was fingering). That yarn gave me fits. Not being used to such light weight yarn, it made the learning curve for knitting lace steeper. After that experience, I swore off lace weight yarn until the Nadira came out several months later.

Now, most of the yarn I buy is lace weight! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patocenizo

Well here it is Tuesday and I am jsut responding, thanks for the compliments!


Naneast said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked..I love it, I love it and have just posted it on Pictures for tomorrow's newsletter. I am so pleased with the Zephyr yarn, I was not too sure how it would turn out but once it was blocked it became a beauty! Thanks Dee, this is a wonderful pattern, I love stoles and hope to make others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Patocennizo, Because my computer was down since last Friday and I just got it back today (Monday) is the reason why I'm a few days late in complimenting you on your gorgeous stole. It's absolutely beautiful, lovely yarn and color.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks cdninswe!


cdninswe said:


> GOREGOUS - and I am sure I am repeating alot of other people - but well - it can't be said enough....
> 
> That is one stunning Liz....
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!!! My Liz stole came back from the LYS where it was blocked...
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Oh! But do give it a try, why not? Thanks for the compliment though, all it is because of Dee's pattern.


jmwilli said:


> So beautiful! You did a fantastic job. Wish I had that much skill but meantime I will lurk and admire what others can do.
> 
> Jamie


----------



## patocenizo

Oh Naneast, that is a beauty!!! Wow, wow and more wow!!! I love the pale pink softness, it is so elegant.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks, I'll have to look for it when I have some time.


CathyAnn said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, which shawl is this ? It is beautiful. Yes my LYS does great blocking , so far I've been pleased with the work they have done and I am waiting for the phone call letting me know I can pick up my Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Patocenizo! I found your question when going back over the last several pages just now! I don't remember the name of the pattern, but it is on Ravelry. It's a Plymouth pattern. Here's a picture of it from the pattern.
> 
> (You know, the shape reminds me of a manta ray!)
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

Naneast said:


> This is my Liz Stole which measures, after blocking 22" x 84". Using a cashmere yarn and #4 needles, I cast on 115 sts. I used 9 repeating patterns. Total yarn used was 1000 yards. Thank you Dee for your beautiful design.


You are welcome!!!! My goodness, it is gorgeous! So delicate and perfect in pink. The cashmere is lovely. You really did a fabulous job. Woo Hoo!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit

Lovely shawl. It looks so perfectly straight being blocked, sides are ruler even. Your shawl turned out very pretty and soft. Well done.


----------



## nanciann

Such a lovely stole and it looks just perfect on the blocking boards. Great job! So soft and beautiful.


----------



## Grammy Bert

Scrumptious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naneast

Thank you Ladies for your very kind compliments. :-D


----------



## AlderRose

While I was taking pictures of my latest knitting project I had an uninvited inspector. I thought you might like the picture I got of her.


----------



## britgirl

If it's not one animal, it is another They all want to get in on the act, or is it in the pic?

Sue
quote=Pacific Rose]While I was taking pictures of my latest knitting project I had an uninvited inspector. I thought you might like the picture I got of her.[/quote]


----------



## CathyAnn

Freckles is so sweet. Love that picture of her looking at the shawl, which is gorgeous, by the way. What are the particulars on that one???

Your pictures are always so well composed. Do those sheep understand directions in posing??? :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandiego

Pacific Rose, What a gorgeous shawl. What is the name of the shawl? I love your pictures. Freckles is curious and must think your work is fabulous too! I love the color as well. Stunning as always! ;0)


----------



## britgirl

Yes, what is that shawl?

Sue
quote=Sandiego]Pacific Rose, What a gorgeous shawl. What is the name of the shawl? I love your pictures. Freckles is curious and must think your work is fabulous too! I love the color as well. Stunning as always! ;0)[/quote]


----------



## Sandiego

Whoops! I see you posted it as the Holden, sorry!!!! I asked too soon. I better read a little slower. Lol!!!! I was looking at your beautiful photography. ;0)


----------



## nanciann

So curious that's all....At least she doesn't bother you ...Just checks out the new beauty... My little minx was trying to bite the handle of my yarn winder while I was winding some new yarn...What a little pesty imp she is.


----------



## Sandiego

nanciann said:


> So curious that's all....At least she doesn't bother you ...Just checks out the new beauty... My little minx was trying to bite the handle of my yarn winder while I was winding some new yarn...What a little pesty imp she is.


But, your little imp is too cute!!! You have to love her anyway!! Lol!!! ;0)


----------



## AlderRose

At least Freckles gave me a head shot. Another sheep mozied into the picture but all she gave me was a shot of her tail. Pill!

I got very bored of all of the stockinette in the original Holden pattern. This was shawlette #5 using that pattern and I could not stand the thought of MORE stockinette, so I reworked the original chart so I could use it from beginning to end. Before blocking, the GDs said it looked like a cape of rose petals.


----------



## Naneast

Pacific Rose your shawl is beautiful ... what a sweet Freckles.


----------



## patocenizo

Pacific Rose, even the critters wish to admire your lovely work!


----------



## mamapr80

I. Am. In. AWE! Such beautiful pieces of lovingly created fabric!... ::bowing and scraping in your presences::

I am finally more than half-way finished knitting my Liz. I did not know that lace weight yarn could be so tricky! At first I felt as if I were trying to deal with cobwebs on toothpicks, but the farther I got, the easier it became to handle and the harder it was to set down for the evening. This has been a super busy time at full-time work, so I've not been able to do as much as I would like. 
The yarn, while I LURVE the feel of the Alpaca and Silk, the colors just aren't doing it for me - a little subtle striping and some pooling, but while I'm not crazy about it, there are a few ladies at my part-time job who are pushing each other aside to be there when I finish so they can be away with it!
I am looking very forward to seeing more finished projects and (hopefully) adding mine to the list!


----------



## britgirl

Those are beautiful colours. Can't wait to see it finished.

Sue


mamapr80 said:


> I. Am. In. AWE! Such beautiful pieces of lovingly created fabric!... ::bowing and scraping in your presences::
> 
> I am finally more than half-way finished knitting my Liz. I did not know that lace weight yarn could be so tricky! At first I felt as if I were trying to deal with cobwebs on toothpicks, but the farther I got, the easier it became to handle and the harder it was to set down for the evening. This has been a super busy time at full-time work, so I've not been able to do as much as I would like.
> The yarn, while I LURVE the feel of the Alpaca and Silk, the colors just aren't doing it for me - a little subtle striping and some pooling, but while I'm not crazy about it, there are a few ladies at my part-time job who are pushing each other aside to be there when I finish so they can be away with it!
> I am looking very forward to seeing more finished projects and (hopefully) adding mine to the list!


----------



## sandyP

mamapr80 said:


> I. Am. In. AWE! Such beautiful pieces of lovingly created fabric!... ::bowing and scraping in your presences::
> 
> I am finally more than half-way finished knitting my Liz. I did not know that lace weight yarn could be so tricky! At first I felt as if I were trying to deal with cobwebs on toothpicks, but the farther I got, the easier it became to handle and the harder it was to set down for the evening. This has been a super busy time at full-time work, so I've not been able to do as much as I would like.
> The yarn, while I LURVE the feel of the Alpaca and Silk, the colors just aren't doing it for me - a little subtle striping and some pooling, but while I'm not crazy about it, there are a few ladies at my part-time job who are pushing each other aside to be there when I finish so they can be away with it!
> I am looking very forward to seeing more finished projects and (hopefully) adding mine to the list!


I love knitting in lace weight, although I haven't started this shawl yet, I do plan on it very soon. Which is why I am watching this topic 

As for your shawl, I think it is lovely. I LOVE those colours. Lovely knitting


----------



## AlderRose

I LOVE the colors.... and your knitting looks perfect, too. It might surprise you once you get it blocked. I didn't like how Knitpicks wine tasting (variegated purples/reds) looked at first but now I really like it. I can hardly wait to see yours.


----------



## patocenizo

I love the rich colors!! Can't wait to see it, please post ASAP!


mamapr80 said:


> I. Am. In. AWE! Such beautiful pieces of lovingly created fabric!... ::bowing and scraping in your presences::
> 
> I am finally more than half-way finished knitting my Liz. I did not know that lace weight yarn could be so tricky! At first I felt as if I were trying to deal with cobwebs on toothpicks, but the farther I got, the easier it became to handle and the harder it was to set down for the evening. This has been a super busy time at full-time work, so I've not been able to do as much as I would like.
> The yarn, while I LURVE the feel of the Alpaca and Silk, the colors just aren't doing it for me - a little subtle striping and some pooling, but while I'm not crazy about it, there are a few ladies at my part-time job who are pushing each other aside to be there when I finish so they can be away with it!
> I am looking very forward to seeing more finished projects and (hopefully) adding mine to the list!


----------



## CathyAnn

I think your Liz is going to be a stunner! Those colors are luscious, and pooling of colors can be very good! I can't wait either to see it finished! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

Those colors are just beautiful. When it is blocked it will be to die for.

As it is now, it looks delicious...


----------



## mamapr80

Pacific Rose - there's a color called Wine Tasting?? This I've got to see! My part time job is with a local winery ;-)

Thanks so much for the kind words...after seeing the beautiful items you all have created, I am so humbled.


----------



## JulesKnit

Well, surely you can handle one me ooh and aaah! The colors are wonderful and it's going to absolutely stunning!


----------



## AlderRose

mamapr80 said:


> Pacific Rose - there's a color called Wine Tasting?? This I've got to see! My part time job is with a local winery ;-)
> 
> Thanks so much for the kind words...after seeing the beautiful items you all have created, I am so humbled.


Yep! That's what they named it, but you've gotta be a bit tipsy to knit with it. Actually, I LOVE how it turned out, but then my favorite color is purple, but I like bright red almost as well.

I can hardly wait to see how your Liz is going to look.


----------



## britgirl

It really is a beautiful colourway. When I first saw it I knew it was just the one for my oldest daughter, so made her an Alexandra shawl for Christmas from it, that she loves.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose - there's a color called Wine Tasting?? This I've got to see! My part time job is with a local winery ;-)
> 
> Thanks so much for the kind words...after seeing the beautiful items you all have created, I am so humbled.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! That's what they named it, but you've gotta be a bit tipsy to knit with it. Actually, I LOVE how it turned out, but then my favorite color is purple, but I like bright red almost as well.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see how your Liz is going to look.
Click to expand...


----------



## cgcharles

I finally finished my Liz. Turned out a lot better then I thought it would. I used 2-1/2 balls of the cashmere yarn I purchased from the Suntek Store. Someone had this website listed on KP a few months back. It is very soft and easy to work with.

http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-15005607-1_skein_ball_cashmere_knitting_weaving_wool_yarn_-_yellow.html


----------



## nanciann

That is just so sunny and beautiful. A great deal of work done just perfectly.


----------



## JulesKnit

cgcharles -- Your work is beautiful and the color is so pretty! I am amazed!


----------



## mamapr80

How beautiful! So light and airy looking...and masterfully done!


----------



## EqLady

Lovely!


----------



## Silverowl

Beautiful


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. I love that sunny colour.

Sue


cgcharles said:


> I finally finished my Liz. Turned out a lot better then I thought it would. I used 2-1/2 balls of the cashmere yarn I purchased from the Suntek Store. Someone had this website listed on KP a few months back. It is very soft and easy to work with.
> 
> http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-15005607-1_skein_ball_cashmere_knitting_weaving_wool_yarn_-_yellow.html


----------



## Karzie

Looks like spring. Just beautiful!


----------



## AlderRose

What a happy Liz! It reminds me of daffodils. It is beautiful.


----------



## roed2er

what a beautiful wrap just in time for spring. Wonderful knitting a such a light, glowing color. Debi


----------



## cdninswe

cgcharles - couldnt agree more with the comments made thus far - that is such as HAPPY colour - and shawl....you might have made me rethink yellow as a colour to knit with....

beautifully made and blocked!


----------



## CathyAnn

The Liz is gorgeous. You did such a wonderful job on it! And the yellow reminds me of summertime. I do have some balls of that same yellow yarn that I have lined up for another shawl. I can hardly wait to start it!


----------



## stevieland

cgcharles said:


> I finally finished my Liz. Turned out a lot better then I thought it would. I used 2-1/2 balls of the cashmere yarn I purchased from the Suntek Store. Someone had this website listed on KP a few months back. It is very soft and easy to work with.
> 
> http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-15005607-1_skein_ball_cashmere_knitting_weaving_wool_yarn_-_yellow.html


I will add to the list of superlatives for your wonderful yellow Liz. It turned out perfect! You did a truly spectacular job with your knitting and blocking. It is a lovely burst of spring for those of us freezing our butts off! Thanks!


----------



## Tove

Well, I gave up......so sad but I am fighting every stitch of the lace weight yarn. Since the very beginning I'm only half way through the 1st set of chevrons. My knitting using the lace weight yarn is just not nice, it would definitely not be something I would ever show anyone.

I was so thrilled to start my 3rd lace project, it would also be my 3rd Dee design but my first project with lace weight yarn. What a fiasco.

The Liz stole is still an active project here....starting all over again this evening.
The yarn store saw the inside of my wallet again today. I purchased a yarn that I know will work for me.....There will be no more problems except for the personal failure of a special project.


----------



## CathyAnn

Tove said:


> Well, I gave up......so sad but I am fighting every stitch of the lace weight yarn. Since the very beginning I'm only half way through the 1st set of chevrons. My knitting using the lace weight yarn is just not nice, it would definitely not be something I would ever show anyone.
> 
> I was so thrilled to start my 3rd lace project, it would also be my 3rd Dee design but my first project with lace weight yarn. What a fiasco.
> 
> The Liz stole is still an active project here....starting all over again this evening.
> The yarn store saw the inside of my wallet again today. I purchased a yarn that I know will work for me.....There will be no more problems except for the personal failure of a special project.


Tove, that happens! That happened to me on the Holbrook. I was almost finished with the body chart when I decided I just didn't like the yarn, and frogged the whole thing. Then I started it again with a different yarn ending up with a beautiful shawl!!!


----------



## AlderRose

Tove, More power to you! Knitting is supposed to be fun. If you were fighting that yarn, it needed replaced. Use the yarn that works for you. My Liz is knit with fingering weight yarn and I love it.


----------



## patocenizo

Tove please, please do not give up....it happens to all of us. I am presently making a scarf called Heart to Heart and when I first started I had one heck of a time with it, I had put it away about six months ago and now I am almost done with it...just persevere and I know you can and will make a beautiful Liiz Stole.


Tove said:


> Well, I gave up......so sad but I am fighting every stitch of the lace weight yarn. Since the very beginning I'm only half way through the 1st set of chevrons. My knitting using the lace weight yarn is just not nice, it would definitely not be something I would ever show anyone.
> 
> I was so thrilled to start my 3rd lace project, it would also be my 3rd Dee design but my first project with lace weight yarn. What a fiasco.
> 
> The Liz stole is still an active project here....starting all over again this evening.
> The yarn store saw the inside of my wallet again today. I purchased a yarn that I know will work for me.....There will be no more problems except for the personal failure of a special project.


----------



## nanciann

No doubt it is too soon for you to try laceweight yarn. Put it away and use something else for yor Liz. Pull it out another time for a simple design and when you think you may be ready and have the patience to try this yarn again. It does take a lot of patience. Try something small, such as Dee's Ashton Shawlette. This weight takes some getting used to.


----------



## mamapr80

Tove, I am going to echo what Patocenizo, Pacific Rose and CathyAnn have said (and I'm sure more than a few have thought) - don't give up! I too, had a devil of a time getting started! I had just finished working on something in a super bulky weight with size 15 pins and thought I was working with spaghetti noodles instead of knitting needles. I set it aside, worked a couple quick things up in worsted then fingering weight yarns with smaller pins and then picked up the lace weight and size 3's again. It made a world of difference! I think that, coupled with the fact that I was watching other's progress here and my 'I WILL NOT cry uncle' resolve have helped me to really sit down, work WITH the yarn, needles and pattern and not fight wiht it. It does take me a row to get going good again, but after than, I'm back in the rhythm and feel of it. I am having so much fun with this that I found a couple other fibers I want to try in lace weight yarns!
PLEASE don't give up...we're here for you! HUGS!!


----------



## Tove

mamapr80 said:


> Tove, I am going to echo what Patocenizo, Pacific Rose and CathyAnn have said (and I'm sure more than a few have thought) - don't give up! I too, had a devil of a time getting started! I had just finished working on something in a super bulky weight with size 15 pins and thought I was working with spaghetti noodles instead of knitting needles. I set it aside, worked a couple quick things up in worsted then fingering weight yarns with smaller pins and then picked up the lace weight and size 3's again. It made a world of difference! I think that, coupled with the fact that I was watching other's progress here and my 'I WILL NOT cry uncle' resolve have helped me to really sit down, work WITH the yarn, needles and pattern and not fight wiht it. It does take me a row to get going good again, but after than, I'm back in the rhythm and feel of it. I am having so much fun with this that I found a couple other fibers I want to try in lace weight yarns!
> PLEASE don't give up...we're here for you! HUGS!!


Thank you for all your wonderful support. It was hard for me to admit defeat using the lace yarn, but I did. I restarted the project last night with new yarn, a beautiful "Sublime" baby cashmere, merino and silk.

So far it's great with the new yarn. The knitting looks good, nice, even stitches and last night I knit without effort the same amount as had taken me almost a week with the lace yarn.

Lace weight yarn has not seen the end of me yet. Once this project is done I'm going to knit small pieces of lace and keep going until I figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## britgirl

Glad you are back to knitting Liz again with a different yarn. As the others all have said, "don't give up" with the lace. Maybe even try a lacy scarf or something small until you feel comfortable with it. Meanwhile everyone is here to encourage you. I test knit my Liz in fingering weight but have every intention to do one in lace sometime. When I started knitting these lace shawls I was only interested in using the fingering yarn until I finally took the plunge. It did take a while getting used to that so much finer yarn, but now I am quite comfortable with it and have several lots of lace in my stash waiting the perfect shawl! A shawl in fingering weight is very nice, but there is something extra special with one in laceweight and I found that extra sense of accomplishment with it. It was hard for me to do the first one in lace as I had memories of my attempt at crocheting with that very fine cotton, where you do thousands of rows, or so it seemed, and then could barely see what you had done. I figured if my grandmother could do that, then surely I could too, but it was not to be. That was nearly 40 years ago and I had to really almost force myself to use laceweight,(I think it was with the Nadira) anticipating eyestrain like I experienced with that crocheting cotton all those years ago, but it really wasn't bad at all and now I feel quite at home using laceweight now.

So, put the laceweight aside for now and knit the Liz with your new yarn. One of these days that laceweight will call to you and you will pick it up and really be on your way.

Sue

Sue


Tove said:


> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tove, I am going to echo what Patocenizo, Pacific Rose and CathyAnn have said (and I'm sure more than a few have thought) - don't give up! I too, had a devil of a time getting started! I had just finished working on something in a super bulky weight with size 15 pins and thought I was working with spaghetti noodles instead of knitting needles. I set it aside, worked a couple quick things up in worsted then fingering weight yarns with smaller pins and then picked up the lace weight and size 3's again. It made a world of difference! I think that, coupled with the fact that I was watching other's progress here and my 'I WILL NOT cry uncle' resolve have helped me to really sit down, work WITH the yarn, needles and pattern and not fight wiht it. It does take me a row to get going good again, but after than, I'm back in the rhythm and feel of it. I am having so much fun with this that I found a couple other fibers I want to try in lace weight yarns!
> PLEASE don't give up...we're here for you! HUGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your wonderful support. It was hard for me to admit defeat using the lace yarn, but I did. I restarted the project last night with new yarn, a beautiful "Sublime" baby cashmere, merino and silk.
> 
> So far it's great with the new yarn. The knitting looks good, nice, even stitches and last night I knit without effort the same amount as had taken me almost a week with the lace yarn.
> 
> Lace weight yarn has not seen the end of me yet. Once this project is done I'm going to knit small pieces of lace and keep going until I figure out where I went wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## EqLady

Please don't give up totally on lace weight. I agree it is something of a pain to knit with, and my stitches never looked very good, but after blocking it is gorgeous!


----------



## Tove

Thanks Sue, I had hoped to do an air-light shawl in lacemweight yarn........not to be this time but definitely sometime in the future I'll be seen with a beautiful lace yarn shawl or stole.

Its wonderful to have the encouragement and support - thank you Sue and thank you all with your words of support.



britgirl said:


> Glad you are back to knitting Liz again with a different yarn. As the others all have said, "don't give up" with the lace. Maybe even try a lacy scarf or something small until you feel comfortable with it. Meanwhile everyone is here to encourage you. I test knit my Liz in fingering weight but have every intention to do one in lace sometime. When I started knitting these lace shawls I was only interested in using the fingering yarn until I finally took the plunge. It did take a while getting used to that so much finer yarn, but now I am quite comfortable with it and have several lots of lace in my stash waiting the perfect shawl! A shawl in fingering weight is very nice, but there is something extra special with one in laceweight and I found that extra sense of accomplishment with it. It was hard for me to do the first one in lace as I had memories of my attempt at crocheting with that very fine cotton, where you do thousands of rows, or so it seemed, and then could barely see what you had done. I figured if my grandmother could do that, then surely I could too, but it was not to be. That was nearly 40 years ago and I had to really almost force myself to use laceweight,(I think it was with the Nadira) anticipating eyestrain like I experienced with that crocheting cotton all those years ago, but it really wasn't bad at all and now I feel quite at home using laceweight now.
> 
> So, put the laceweight aside for now and knit the Liz with your new yarn. One of these days that laceweight will call to you and you will pick it up and really be on your way.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> Tove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tove, I am going to echo what Patocenizo, Pacific Rose and CathyAnn have said (and I'm sure more than a few have thought) - don't give up! I too, had a devil of a time getting started! I had just finished working on something in a super bulky weight with size 15 pins and thought I was working with spaghetti noodles instead of knitting needles. I set it aside, worked a couple quick things up in worsted then fingering weight yarns with smaller pins and then picked up the lace weight and size 3's again. It made a world of difference! I think that, coupled with the fact that I was watching other's progress here and my 'I WILL NOT cry uncle' resolve have helped me to really sit down, work WITH the yarn, needles and pattern and not fight wiht it. It does take me a row to get going good again, but after than, I'm back in the rhythm and feel of it. I am having so much fun with this that I found a couple other fibers I want to try in lace weight yarns!
> PLEASE don't give up...we're here for you! HUGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your wonderful support. It was hard for me to admit defeat using the lace yarn, but I did. I restarted the project last night with new yarn, a beautiful "Sublime" baby cashmere, merino and silk.
> 
> So far it's great with the new yarn. The knitting looks good, nice, even stitches and last night I knit without effort the same amount as had taken me almost a week with the lace yarn.
> 
> Lace weight yarn has not seen the end of me yet. Once this project is done I'm going to knit small pieces of lace and keep going until I figure out where I went wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

I just posted "LIZ STOLE for and OLD WOMAN" in the pictures section if you would like to see more picts of my fingering weight Liz.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. Is that the Wine Tasting colourway? I love it.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I just posted "LIZ STOLE for and OLD WOMAN" in the pictures section if you would like to see more picts of my fingering weight Liz.


----------



## AlderRose

Yes, It is the Wine Tasting colorway. I had it in my stash and was leery about using it until I saw that you used it for one of your shawls. I liked how it worked up in yours so figured it would work for Liz.


----------



## nanciann

Lovely and April seems to enjoy modeling.


----------



## EqLady

April is a natural model, and your shawl is beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn

Rosalie, it's gorgeous, as usual, and I think April is getting the hang of modeling for you. I sure like that colorway too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolannknits

I know what you mean about working with lace yarn. I have a real problem with it. I am almost halfway using fingering wt, thinking I could have done this in the right lace wt. Compared to a shawl where there is a center stitch with increases on either side and the shawl gets progressively more stitches. It's a lot easier with the same amount of stitches on each row.


----------



## stevieland

Tove said:


> Well, I gave up......so sad but I am fighting every stitch of the lace weight yarn. Since the very beginning I'm only half way through the 1st set of chevrons. My knitting using the lace weight yarn is just not nice, it would definitely not be something I would ever show anyone.
> 
> I was so thrilled to start my 3rd lace project, it would also be my 3rd Dee design but my first project with lace weight yarn. What a fiasco.
> 
> The Liz stole is still an active project here....starting all over again this evening.
> The yarn store saw the inside of my wallet again today. I purchased a yarn that I know will work for me.....There will be no more problems except for the personal failure of a special project.


Okay. I am jumping in here because with all the wonderful and supportive message I see after this post you made, I don't see mention of this specifically, and which bears repeating with capital letters:

LACE KNITTING WITH LACEWEIGHT YARN REALLY LOOKS LIKE CRAP UNTIL YOU BLOCK IT!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

To paraphrase--it's not you, it's the lace yarn!!! My own laceweight knitting looks hideous until it is blocked, all uneven looking and nasty, really. I admit it does bug me as I knit, so I pull all the too big, uneven loops to look smaller and evenly space the tension of those not-behaving extra big stitches across the row. Blocking takes care of the rest. I do not in any way, shape or form knit the original stitches as perfectly as the end product looks after blocking. Anyone else want to make this confession along with me to make our Tove feel better about herself???

And so, I am guessing what you are perceiving as the fact that your own personal laceweight knitting is looking bad is just the nature of the beast. It is supposed to look like an ugly blob while you are knitting it. Way worst than fingering weight lace work. That is what is so darn cool about it... the way it metamorphosizes (I will admit I looked up that spelling!) into such a thing of delicate and ethereal beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That being said, some yarn looks uglier than others while being knitted. What yarn were you using??? Bad yarn!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## cdninswe

Tove: I knit 'yarn barf' with lace weight until it is blocked....so everything Dee is saying above is completely and totally the truth.....I wish I had some before and after shots to show you to give you more evidence that would help you stick with the lace yarn.


----------



## jmwilli

As others have said yarn barf is the nature of lace knitting. A lace instuctor from whom I took a class said lace looks like crap until it is blocked. So hang in there. There are other unpleasant words to describe the pre-blocked product but it truely looks great after blocking.


----------



## Tove

stevieland said:


> Tove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I gave up......so sad but I am fighting every stitch of the lace weight yarn. Since the very beginning I'm only half way through the 1st set of chevrons. My knitting using the lace weight yarn is just not nice, it would definitely not be something I would ever show anyone.
> 
> I was so thrilled to start my 3rd lace project, it would also be my 3rd Dee design but my first project with lace weight yarn. What a fiasco.
> 
> The Liz stole is still an active project here....starting all over again this evening.
> The yarn store saw the inside of my wallet again today. I purchased a yarn that I know will work for me.....There will be no more problems except for the personal failure of a special project.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I am jumping in here because with all the wonderful and supportive message I see after this post you made, I don't see mention of this specifically, and which bears repeating with capital letters:
> 
> LACE KNITTING WITH LACEWEIGHT YARN REALLY LOOKS LIKE CRAP UNTIL YOU BLOCK IT!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> To paraphrase--it's not you, it's the lace yarn!!! My own laceweight knitting looks hideous until it is blocked, all uneven looking and nasty, really. I admit it does bug me as I knit, so I pull all the too big, uneven loops to look smaller and evenly space the tension of those not-behaving extra big stitches across the row. Blocking takes care of the rest. I do not in any way, shape or form knit the original stitches as perfectly as the end product looks after blocking. Anyone else want to make this confession along with me to make our Tove feel better about herself???
> 
> And so, I am guessing what you are perceiving as the fact that your own personal laceweight knitting is looking bad is just the nature of the beast. It is supposed to look like an ugly blob while you are knitting it. Way worst than fingering weight lace work. That is what is so darn cool about it... the way it metamorphosizes (I will admit I looked up that spelling!) into such a thing of delicate and ethereal beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That being said, some yarn looks uglier than others while being knitted. What yarn were you using??? Bad yarn!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...

Really??? It's hard to believe that what I had made would ever look like anything but.....CRAP!!!

I fell head over heels in love with the lace yarn when I saw it hanging in a hank in my yarn store - a beautiful, soft light smoky grey Lace Drops 70% Baby Alpaca, 30% Mulberry Silk. It was just calling my name. I forced myself to look at all the other lace yarn options and all the other colours but kept coming back to this one.it was a sad day the day I admitted defeat

As said, I went back to open my wallet again and purchased a to die for soft Sublime 75% Extra Fine Merino, 20% Silk, 5% cashmere 4 ply in a darkish smoky blue. It is incredible to knit with, every stitch lays perfect, easy as can be.but it just looks more like a lace sweater than a lace stolenot at all what I imagined.

Dee, with what you said, echoed by cdninswe and jmwilli, I am very tempted to try with the lace yarn again. It is not like me to admit defeat but when I looked at the work it truly was best described as a pile of lace yarn left for a kitten to play with.or possibly even better described as a dogs breakfast 

This will be the third time starting over. The first time I realized I had slept through reading the pattern so it was easier to start all over than to live with the mistakes made. Second time was giving up and nowwell, thank goodness this is not a race or I would already have lost.

I do have to thank the ladies who supported my defeat, they were all so understanding. It felt good to have others tell me I was not alone in my despair.

Now I have to thank the three of you ladies for kicking my butt into shape, telling me that this is how some peoples lace actually looks while working it. Maybe Ill end up with a lovely Liz cardigan and actually still create a Liz lace stole. Hmmmmsounds like my dreams are turning into reality. Were heading into a snowstorm for the next couple of days, might be an excellent time to take a bit of time for myself (and Liz for company).


----------



## umozabeads

Hi Shawlettes and especially Tove! Let me restate what everyone else has said about lace weight yarn; it looks dreadful while you are knitting with it, but then it just blossoms after blocking! What ever you do, don't give up! Due to some physical challenges I can't knit as long as I would like to, but I am up to 30 minutes a day! Yay! I am working on the triangle version of Elizabeth and will move on to the Liz. Don't know how long it will take and really don't care at the moment; just happy to be knitting again! So hang in there, you can do it!!! Happy Knitting, Umoza


----------



## stevieland

Tove, I am not surprised to hear that your yarn has alpaca in it. That is one of the fibers that really looks bad while on the needles due to its lack of elasticity compared to merino for example. My first attempt at laceweight was alpaca also and I couldn't believe how hideous it looked. But when I blocked it, I was pleasantly surprised. (Who am I kidding? I was actually jumping up and down like an idiot shrieking "I am the lace Queen!!!" over and over.) And so shall you be, but maybe with a bit more dignity.


----------



## Tove

stevieland said:


> Tove, I am not surprised to hear that your yarn has alpaca in it. That is one of the fibers that really looks bad while on the needles due to its lack of elasticity compared to merino for example. My first attempt at laceweight was alpaca also and I couldn't believe how hideous it looked. But when I blocked it, I was pleasantly surprised. (Who am I kidding? I was actually jumping up and down like an idiot shrieking "I am the lace Queen!!!" over and over.) And so shall you be, but maybe with a bit more dignity.


Gees Dee, if this ends up by looking even close to good I'll be shouting with glee loud enough for you to hear it across the border 

Yes, I started over again, as said - for the third time. Somehow this time I'm imagining it's not so bad.......but then, I've got a great imagination. Thanks for the tip about the Alpaca, I had no idea it could cause problems. It is so baby fine and soft. It is therefore I purchase washed, but otherwise natural Alpaca, dye it and use it for rooting hair on my dolls.

Here I was looking forward to a winter storm snow day and therefore a knitting day tomorrow but this storm is bringing a lot of joint pain to the fingers so the knitting will be a bit spuratic. Hopefully though, it will still give me a good start.


----------



## Tove

umozabeads said:


> Hi Shawlettes and especially Tove! Let me restate what everyone else has said about lace weight yarn; it looks dreadful while you are knitting with it, but then it just blossoms after blocking! What ever you do, don't give up! Due to some physical challenges I can't knit as long as I would like to, but I am up to 30 minutes a day! Yay! I am working on the triangle version of Elizabeth and will move on to the Liz. Don't know how long it will take and really don't care at the moment; just happy to be knitting again! So hang in there, you can do it!!! Happy Knitting, Umoza


Hi Umoza (what a great name)
Thanks for the encouragement. It's sad when sitting here with the perfect pattern and in spite of trying; the product is just not working out. I had heard snippets here and there that lace knitting looks great after the blocking but nowhere in my mind could I imagine before blocking it looked like...... the quotes from Dee....LOL

Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the stamina of knitting. I have to take brief breaks very often, such a nuisance when thinking back to my youth days where I could readily knit all day. It was not at all uncommon to see both young men and women knit during lectures, on public transportation and when getting together with friends. We just had to knit easy patterns when socializing, a complicated pattern and a few glasses of wine are not compatible.

Looking forward to seeing your Elizabeth, followed by Liz.


----------



## Carolannknits

I just picked up the stitches from my provisional cast on for the second half of the shawl. When I knit the first row, the stitches from the picked up stitches are garter stitches. Hope that makes sense. I just want to know if the first row is right.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> I just picked up the stitches from my provisional cast on for the second half of the shawl. When I knit the first row, the stitches from the picked up stitches are garter stitches. Hope that makes sense. I just want to know if the first row is right.


Carolann, there shouldn't be any garter stitches when you pick up the stitches on the provisional cast on and knit the first row, that is if you do it exactly as Dee says to do. Page 6 of the pattern, in the top paragraph, "The working yarn will be joined at the right of the stole on the right side (RS)." And you knit across the stitches you picked up. The stitches you pick up are only live stitches to be knitted. Perhaps I'm not understanding what you're saying???


----------



## Carolannknits

My live stitches look like garter stitches


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> My live stitches look like garter stitches


Are they placed on the needle correctly with the right "leg" in the front? Is the first half of the stole right side up?


----------



## Carolannknits

Yes. Maybe I did the cast on backwards or something. I can get some strange results when I knit. I'll just reform them.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> Yes. Maybe I did the cast on backwards or something. I can get some strange results when I knit. I'll just reform them.


Oh, good! You make me laugh! :lol:


----------



## mamared1949

I gave up on my lace Liz as the yarn was tangled coming from the cake that I had wound quite some time ago and I could not for the life of me get it to untangle. It is alpaka and it "sticks" to itself and you cannot get untangled. The whole thing is sitting in a heap on top of the file cabinet where I keep my yarn. 

What a mess. At this point I cannot aford to purchase any new lace yarn, so I am continueing with the fingering weight.

I really don't know what I am going to do with the mess I have. 
Linda


----------



## Deeknits

I finally finished a few projects and am back to Liz. I changed the yarn from the Juniper Moon Findley Dappled to a red Lorna's Laces. This is going much better and I'm not having any trouble with the lace weight, although I agree it's looking like a big puddle into of dainty lace!


----------



## nanciann

What a pain...

I heard somewhere that putting the whole thing in a bag and placing it in a freezer helps ... I have never tried this ... so don't hold me to it's accuracy.



mamared1949 said:


> I gave up on my lace Liz as the yarn was tangled coming from the cake that I had wound quite some time ago and I could not for the life of me get it to untangle. It is alpaka and it "sticks" to itself and you cannot get untangled. The whole thing is sitting in a heap on top of the file cabinet where I keep my yarn.
> 
> What a mess. At this point I cannot aford to purchase any new lace yarn, so I am continueing with the fingering weight.
> 
> I really don't know what I am going to do with the mess I have.
> Linda


----------



## Tove

mamared1949 said:


> I gave up on my lace Liz as the yarn was tangled coming from the cake that I had wound quite some time ago and I could not for the life of me get it to untangle. It is alpaka and it "sticks" to itself and you cannot get untangled. The whole thing is sitting in a heap on top of the file cabinet where I keep my yarn.
> 
> What a mess. At this point I cannot aford to purchase any new lace yarn, so I am continueing with the fingering weight.
> 
> I really don't know what I am going to do with the mess I have.
> Linda


Oh, I am sooo sorry to hear about your yarn troubles. You're right about Alpaca, it does seem to stick to itself.

Hopefully one day you will have both time and patience to untangle your creation.


----------



## sanaylor

I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette

I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn. 

Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?


----------



## AlderRose

sanaylor said:


> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?


BritGirl (Sue) posted the following on Ravelry about her test knit Liz. "To finish with a similar size, I omitted Chart D flowers and the second occurrence of Lattice Charts B and C. Relaxed measurement was 72 x 15 1/2. I used size 3.75 mm needles and used approximately 780 yards." She did fewer repeats across, too.

My Liz made following the instructions w/o any deletions measured 82x25 inches. If you count the rows that Sue deleted, and delete that many rows from Chart A, that should get you close. Using the size 4 instead of size 5 needles will make a difference, too, unless you knit really loose.


----------



## sanaylor

Pacific Rose said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?
> 
> 
> 
> BritGirl (Sue) posted the following on Ravelry about her test knit Liz. "To finish with a similar size, I omitted Chart D flowers and the second occurrence of Lattice Charts B and C. Relaxed measurement was 72 x 15 1/2. I used size 3.75 mm needles and used approximately 780 yards." She did fewer repeats across, too.
> 
> My Liz made following the instructions w/o any deletions measured 82x25 inches. If you count the rows that Sue deleted, and delete that many rows from Chart A, that should get you close. Using the size 4 instead of size 5 needles will make a difference, too, unless you knit really loose.
Click to expand...

Do you remember how much yarn you used?


----------



## AlderRose

sanaylor said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?
> 
> 
> 
> BritGirl (Sue) posted the following on Ravelry about her test knit Liz. "To finish with a similar size, I omitted Chart D flowers and the second occurrence of Lattice Charts B and C. Relaxed measurement was 72 x 15 1/2. I used size 3.75 mm needles and used approximately 780 yards." She did fewer repeats across, too.
> 
> My Liz made following the instructions w/o any deletions measured 82x25 inches. If you count the rows that Sue deleted, and delete that many rows from Chart A, that should get you close. Using the size 4 instead of size 5 needles will make a difference, too, unless you knit really loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember how much yarn you used?
Click to expand...

Around 1300 yards. I bought 3 skeins of the yarn and had a bit left. I really like the larger stole. It wraps clear around me with a bunch to spare and is soooo warm.


----------



## AlderRose

I've been working on a lace weight Liz that ended up being a major adventure. I wanted to try adding that beautiful mesh edge around the whole stole. The first attempt on that mesh edge ended up in the frog pond. The 2nd attempt, I ran out of yarn and rather than return to that pond, I bought a skein of yarn that was a lighter color. I finished the edge Saturday, but simply did not like the two colored look, so I dug out the Kool Aid today and this is what it looks like.


----------



## Deeknits

I like it! Can't wait to see more pics of the edging all the way around.


----------



## CathyAnn

Rosalie, dying just the edge is an intriguing idea. How did you do that without dying the center?

Also, what is that frame you're using for blocking?


----------



## britgirl

Was that a frame like they use for the Estonian lace shawls?

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Rosalie, dying just the edge is an intriguing idea. How did you do that without dying the center?
> 
> Also, what is that frame you're using for blocking?


----------



## britgirl

Did you get the idea of the lace edge all around from the Shetland shawl you made? I can't wait to see the photo of it finished.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I've been working on a lace weight Liz that ended up being a major adventure. I wanted to try adding that beautiful mesh edge around the whole stole. The first attempt on that mesh edge ended up in the frog pond. The 2nd attempt, I ran out of yarn and rather than return to that pond, I bought a skein of yarn that was a lighter color. I finished the edge Saturday, but simply did not like the two colored look, so I dug out the Kool Aid today and this is what it looks like.


----------



## AlderRose

The frame is one of Grandma's curtain stretchers. I can vaguely remember her using them when I was a kid.

I got the idea for the lace edge from the Estonian and Shetland shawl books.

To dye just the edge of the stole: 
* I put about 1.5 - 2 inches of water in a sauce pan and added a bunch of Kool Aid (7ish Berry Blue and 3 Grape in this case)
* turned up the heat and stirred it til it boiled, then turned it off to cool a bit but not too much.
* I folded the stole in half one way and then the other way so that the outer edges were together, then took some cotton crochet thread and basted about an inch above the garter edge. 
* Then I washed & rinsed the shawl in very warm water. 
* I squeezed out as much water from the shawl as possible but did not roll it in a towel since I wanted it wet, hoping that the dye would draw into the main portion of the shawl a bit.
* I set the lace edge into the dye bath and rested the rest of the shawl on a wooden spoon above the dye bath. 
* Let the shawl sit that way until the dye bath is clear and has cooled. It is so weird how the wool draws up the color and leaves the water almost clear. 
* Wash & rinse the shawl until the rinse water is clear. Even after being well washed and rinsed, the shawl will smell so yummy.


----------



## stevieland

Rosalie, I too am looking forward to seeing this looks like. I love the colors... I think with the overdyeing it will look stunning.


----------



## AlderRose

This is yarn that a real special gal sent me. It has a marbled look that I really like so I didn't want to over dye it...just wanted to darken that detracting contrasting edge. 

You should have seen me pacing around that silly saucepan. The directions I found said to let the wool cool in the dye bath. I was practically blowing on it to get it to cool down faster. I was so excited to see that the dye had bled a bit into the shawl itself as I was hoping it would do.


----------



## CathyAnn

I can hardly wait to see it!


----------



## mamapr80

CathyAnn said:


> I can hardly wait to see it!


Me tooooo!


----------



## nanciann

Ah...curtain stretchers...they would work perfectly for blocking...I lost mine when we moved to Arizona...I never found any need to replace them until now.

That color looks fabulous...I look forward to seeing the results...

I have dyed cotton thread, to match old crocheted repairs, with tea but have never found a reason to use kool aid. I have some yarn that I might just try dying.


----------



## britgirl

So is that dye permanent? I've always avoided dying anything. Knowing me, I would have the dye everywhere but where I wanted it.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> This is yarn that a real special gal sent me. It has a marbled look that I really like so I didn't want to over dye it...just wanted to darken that detracting contrasting edge.
> 
> You should have seen me pacing around that silly saucepan. The directions I found said to let the wool cool in the dye bath. I was practically blowing on it to get it to cool down faster. I was so excited to see that the dye had bled a bit into the shawl itself as I was hoping it would do.


----------



## AlderRose

Nanciann, I have no idea why I saved those curtain stretchers other than they were Grandma's and I tend to be a pack rat. It paid off in this case though. My back would ache for several days after pinning out a shawl, but it has no complaint at all when I use the curtain stretcher. I guess I'll need to figure out how to block a triangular shawl on them. ???

Sue, Didn't you experience the Kool Aid colored tongue when you were young? We made gallons of the stuff in the summer when we were kids. Anything that powder touches turns to a pretty color then has to wear off. My neighbor, who has a chemist background, says they did tests with Kool Aid because it is hard to get out. Getting the dye bath really hot seems to be what sets the color permanently, though. With wool, temperature changes have to be gradual to keep it from felting. I tried to be careful with that but noticed that the shawl was wanting to stick together as I unfolded it. If you try it, patience plays a big role.


----------



## britgirl

Nope, I didn't grow up in US.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Nanciann, I have no idea why I saved those curtain stretchers other than they were Grandma's and I tend to be a pack rat. It paid off in this case though. My back would ache for several days after pinning out a shawl, but it has no complaint at all when I use the curtain stretcher. I guess I'll need to figure out how to block a triangular shawl on them. ???
> 
> Sue, Didn't you experience the Kool Aid colored tongue when you were young? We made gallons of the stuff in the summer when we were kids. Anything that powder touches turns to a pretty color then has to wear off. My neighbor, who has a chemist background, says they did tests with Kool Aid because it is hard to get out. Getting the dye bath really hot seems to be what sets the color permanently, though. With wool, temperature changes have to be gradual to keep it from felting. I tried to be careful with that but noticed that the shawl was wanting to stick together as I unfolded it. If you try it, patience plays a big role.


----------



## AlderRose

Boy, did you miss something. The best was green. We looked like Martians.


----------



## nanciann

My kids just loved that stuff. It wasn't summer without it.


----------



## seamus

Hi there Tove - Lost you guys couldn't find the Liz Cal, so have been lonely. Now I find you are throwing in the towel! We can't let that happen to one of our own. So I was here to see Dee straighten everything out for you. I haven't knitted lace, but like you I thought it came off the needles looking like the photos the girls post. So you have done a lot of people a good turn, because like me they didn't know that happens when you knit lace. Like you I have aches and pains, but am doing the best I can with my knitting. Thanks to you and Kay I am moving a little closer now towards the end of a shawl. Then it will be used just for around the house, as it is not perfect by any means.Like you I am using Alpaca, and yes - it sticks like the ivy on the old garden wall, and will not budge. Frogging - I am proud to report I am the queen of that!I find it a little boring though.Like the others I am looking forward to seeing your lace stole, and it will be beautiful. Shamus.


----------



## Dreamfli

Still working on my mom's version of the Liz Stole. Of course she had to be different and didn't want alot of design changes. So I have been doing the little diamond shape and then the last border is how it will be finished. I have 52 repeats of the diamonds done. (First half done, I had a tough time with the provisional cast on. I must of done it wrong) Only 9 more to go to have second half ready for the border. Thank you so much Dee for making this pattern easy to do different. I really appreciate it. I think I will knit a new Glen Allen from scratch for her instead of adding to her original one. Seems like it would be a lot of hassle. She sent me lots of yarn so I should be ok even after I get the Liz (mom's way) done. 

Been lurking and love all the Stoles that are coming from this pattern. Beautiful colors! Good work everyone.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli, I look forward to seeing your mom's version! This pattern lends itself to all kinds of variations! 

Rosalie, I remember Kool Aid, our Kool Aid stands and selling a glass of it to our only customer - my father! Of course, we had to quench our thirsts too sitting out there getting hot along side of the road hoping for a sale. Being residential and off the main streets, we didn't have any traffic! (I think my father took pity on us.)


----------



## Dreamfli

Koolaid pops. Tupperware made a special holder that you put kool aid in and then you popped it in the freezer. Great way to have Popsicles!


----------



## seamus

Ladies, I didn't get any of the fizzy drink either. Our country was at war, and it was difficult to find enough food to live on in those days. Candy and Pop were unheard of things. I am much older than Britgirl, so I am not sure whether the war affected her pop treats or not. Shamus


----------



## AlderRose

We just returned from a shopping trip. I was looking for those Kool Aid packettes and guess what, Fred Meyer doesn't sell them any more. But they do have little containers of Kool Aid in a liquid, unsweetened version.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> We just returned from a shopping trip. I was looking for those Kool Aid packettes and guess what, Fred Meyer doesn't sell them any more. But they do have little containers of Kool Aid in a liquid, unsweetened version.


Interesting, I wonder if they do as well as the old version...Both drink and dyewise...?


----------



## AlderRose

Maybe we need a guinea pig. I hope they work the same though. I like the idea of having good old Kool Aid to bale me out when I run out of yarn.


----------



## AlderRose

Here is my Kool Aid over-dyed Liz Stole
I used US #3 needles, and lace weight merino yarn (896 yards of the original and 145 yards to finish the edge.) I did 6 pattern repeats instead of 8. And with "rose" in my name, I changed something else, too.


----------



## CathyAnn

I was just at Walmart. They have the gool ol' fashioned Kool Aid in the packet, no sugar, for 20 cents! Remember when they were a nickel???


----------



## CathyAnn

Rosalie, that turned out stunning! I see how the Kool Aid bled into the body of the shawl just a little to make a wonderful transition between the border and the body! WOW!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn said:


> I was just at Walmart. They have the gool ol' fashioned Kool Aid in the packet, no sugar, for 20 cents! Remember when they were a nickel???


The liquid form at Fred Meyer was $3.89 but it makes more than one pitcher full.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks. "I love it when a plan comes together." 

I can see where the 2nd yarn started, but I don't think anyone else will notice it. The camera didn't seem to find it.


----------



## mamapr80

HO-LEE COW! Pacific Rose, that is beautiful!!!


----------



## cdninswe

Oh MY GOOD GOD that shawl of yours is AMAZING 
will you adopt me and make me one please!!!!!!



Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my Kool Aid over-dyed Liz Stole
> I used US #3 needles, and lace weight merino yarn (896 yards of the original and 145 yards to finish the edge.) I did 6 pattern repeats instead of 8. And with "rose" in my name, I changed something else, too.


----------



## seamus

Roselie, I think you could turn mud into gold. You are just amazing and lovely with it. Love the shade of your Kool Aid, and how it turned out. You also love playing with these things don't you?


----------



## -knitter

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my Kool Aid over-dyed Liz Stole
> I used US #3 needles, and lace weight merino yarn (896 yards of the original and 145 yards to finish the edge.) I did 6 pattern repeats instead of 8. And with "rose" in my name, I changed something else, too.


Absolutely gorgeous stole!! And I love the color(s)! :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

That is just AMAZING! I love how the colors just blend into each other. To me it looks more like the yarn had a long color change, not that you dyed it!

You did good!!!! No...you did GREAT!!!


----------



## nanciann

The colors are just beautiful...You have another gorgeous work of art there...


----------



## stevieland

I keep writing adjectives and then deleting them, as none seem good enough for this gorgeous thing!!!! That has got to be about my favorite coloration on a shawl ever! Really, the way it is dyed is so organic and exquisite. And I commend you your mod of working the border all around... it looks really great. This is a very special and unique shawl... you go, girl! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

Thank you. That ball of yarn had been patiently waiting for just the right pattern. That I miscalculated and ran out of yarn was a blessing in disguise. The stole turned out much better than my wildest expectations. To be quite frank, I couldn't have done it without you, Dee.

Rosalie


----------



## Tove

Incredible!! Love the colours and the colour bleed of the Kool-aid. Your edges are beautiful, such perfect corners.....this is completely impresive.


----------



## umozabeads

Fantastic shawl Pacific Rose!!! I have used Kool Aid to dye fabric as well as yarn and even some really old "oil slick" beads that I bought at a garage sale. Still going smoothly on my Elizabeth and my yarn for the Liz should arrive tomorrow. Have a good weekend everyone! Umoza


----------



## AlderRose

Umozabeads,
It's good to hear from you. I can hardly wait to see your Elizabeth. 

I'm working on a bright red Edwina in fingering weight right now. It's calling to me, but I'm cleaning the bathroom instead. Yuck! Believe me, I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## -knitter

Well - it's 14 days now and I just got to chart E. I've frogged 8 times back to lifelines and ignored one messup that no one but I will notice. Thanks to all for cluing me in about lifelines!!! It sure is hard, though, picking up
those tiny stitches! Here's to better concentration and less distraction!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Here is my Liz Stole, Mom's version. Really love this pattern and will be doing it again.

Knit Picks Deep Waters 100% Wool Lace Weight

1 1/2 or so skeins. ( could of made it larger)

Stretched to 70 x 20 Shrank back to about 69 by 19

Size 3 Chiaogoo Lace Needles.


----------



## AlderRose

It's beautiful. I love that colorway. Your Mom is a lucky lady.


----------



## mamapr80

Everyone's work is SO lovely, I'm rather embarrassed to say I really showed my impatience to get my Liz finished. Bound off Wednesday evening, hid my ends and set it aside till this morning to soak and block. I start pinning it out and I'm wondering why one end is longer than the other...I skipped the ENTIRE second lattice section! UGH!
My son, the ever-practical one said, "Well Mom, just use the short side to lay on your shoulder and the longer side to wrap up, around and over." Lemons to lemonade, that one. 
Next one is already on the needles and I for certain will not miss an entire section!


----------



## AlderRose

Hip Hip Horray for ever-practical sons. You can wear your Liz with a secret grin because no one else will know unless you point out your impatient mistake. I can't wait to see it... your shawl, not the mistake. LOL.


----------



## nanciann

Dreamfli that is such vibrant color and looks great in this beautiful pattern. You certainly did it justice.


----------



## Deeknits

mamapr80 said:


> Everyone's work is SO lovely, I'm rather embarrassed to say I really showed my impatience to get my Liz finished. Bound off Wednesday evening, hid my ends and set it aside till this morning to soak and block. I start pinning it out and I'm wondering why one end is longer than the other...I skipped the ENTIRE second lattice section! UGH!
> My son, the ever-practical one said, "Well Mom, just use the short side to lay on your shoulder and the longer side to wrap up, around and over." Lemons to lemonade, that one.
> Next one is already on the needles and I for certain will not miss an entire section!


I call those Design Decisions!


----------



## knitgirl389

Deeknits said:


> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's work is SO lovely, I'm rather embarrassed to say I really showed my impatience to get my Liz finished. Bound off Wednesday evening, hid my ends and set it aside till this morning to soak and block. I start pinning it out and I'm wondering why one end is longer than the other...I skipped the ENTIRE second lattice section! UGH!
> My son, the ever-practical one said, "Well Mom, just use the short side to lay on your shoulder and the longer side to wrap up, around and over." Lemons to lemonade, that one.
> Next one is already on the needles and I for certain will not miss an entire section!
> 
> 
> 
> I call those Design Decisions!
Click to expand...

I agree!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

knitgirl389 said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamapr80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's work is SO lovely, I'm rather embarrassed to say I really showed my impatience to get my Liz finished. Bound off Wednesday evening, hid my ends and set it aside till this morning to soak and block. I start pinning it out and I'm wondering why one end is longer than the other...I skipped the ENTIRE second lattice section! UGH!
> My son, the ever-practical one said, "Well Mom, just use the short side to lay on your shoulder and the longer side to wrap up, around and over." Lemons to lemonade, that one.
> Next one is already on the needles and I for certain will not miss an entire section!
> 
> 
> 
> I call those Design Decisions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!!!
Click to expand...

Or design elements.


----------



## Betty White

I am a really slow knitter, but love the look of the Liz shawl. Dee, your patterns are so easy to follow. I am still on the first half of the shawl, using beads in strategic places and will post a picture when I am close to the end of this half. Can't wait to finish this birthday present for my daughter....better get busy.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli, your Liz is beautiful! I think that shawl would look beautiful no matter the version. You mother sure will be thrilled with it!!! Also, I love that color! Blue is my favorite of favorites! WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

mamapr80 said:


> Everyone's work is SO lovely, I'm rather embarrassed to say I really showed my impatience to get my Liz finished. Bound off Wednesday evening, hid my ends and set it aside till this morning to soak and block. I start pinning it out and I'm wondering why one end is longer than the other...I skipped the ENTIRE second lattice section! UGH!
> My son, the ever-practical one said, "Well Mom, just use the short side to lay on your shoulder and the longer side to wrap up, around and over." Lemons to lemonade, that one.
> Next one is already on the needles and I for certain will not miss an entire section!


I can't wait to see it! When worn, it will be ooohed and awed over, and no one will ever notice anything missing! Like others have said, a design decision or element!


----------



## AlderRose

Betty, You may be a slow knitter, but it sounds like you have the patience of Job if you are adding beads, too. I can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## -knitter

Beautiful Liz, Dreamfli!!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli.... wow, what a lovely Liz! That cobalt blue color is perfect for the design. Looks just fabulous! It appears as if you customize the design.... did you start with the chevrons and then knit most of the shawl with the lattice charts and ended with the mesh? Whatever you did, it turned out great.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

mamapr80 said:


> Everyone's work is SO lovely, I'm rather embarrassed to say I really showed my impatience to get my Liz finished. Bound off Wednesday evening, hid my ends and set it aside till this morning to soak and block. I start pinning it out and I'm wondering why one end is longer than the other...I skipped the ENTIRE second lattice section! UGH!
> My son, the ever-practical one said, "Well Mom, just use the short side to lay on your shoulder and the longer side to wrap up, around and over." Lemons to lemonade, that one.
> Next one is already on the needles and I for certain will not miss an entire section!


Your son deserves a medal! And he is right--nothing says these things have to be symmetrical... You just customized your Liz. There is nothing wrong with that. Looking forward to seeing it in all its unique glory!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli.... wow, what a lovely Liz! That cobalt blue color is perfect for the design. Looks just fabulous! It appears as if you customize the design.... did you start with the chevrons and then knit most of the shawl with the lattice charts and ended with the mesh? Whatever you did, it turned out great.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Started in the middle did the lattice thirty times, then did the mesh. Provisional caston did not zip for me but I did manage to get all the stitches on the needle again. 30 more lattice, used the 3 together that we learned in the Glen Allen (leaning opposite) then the mesh again. Looks like the lattice diamonds are making a big chevron. So, yeah, I fiddled with the pattern, but my mom asked for it to be Lacey without a lot of pattern changes. It really turned out pretty. Now I am making an Elizabeth shawl and a new Glen Allen for her. ( she sent me the yarn)

Thank you for all the kind words.


----------



## mamapr80

Ok. Here she is. It's really windy here in Northern VA so it's a challenge to capture a nice outdoors photo...


----------



## Deeknits

Beautiful! Love those colors and your photos are amazing!


----------



## JulesKnit

GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, JUST GORGEOUS!


----------



## CathyAnn

Beautiful Liz!!! Great photos!


----------



## knitgirl389

mamapr80 said:


> Ok. Here she is. It's really windy here in Northern VA so it's a challenge to capture a nice outdoors photo...


gorgeous color! will you share the name of the yarn?


----------



## mamapr80

Oh. My. Gosh! thank you all for the compliments! I'm humbled beyond words...
It's made with Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace, the color is Deep Amethyst.


----------



## nanciann

So very lovely and that color is wonderful! Your pictures look great!


----------



## brain56

Your shawl is spectacularly beautiful!


----------



## Dreamfli

Love that color. Looks fantastic.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Double wow!! I'm just working on my first half. This is turning out to be so much fun. It's a beautiful pattern, Dee. Thank you for designing it.

I used the Intwined software I got from Knit Picks to reproduce Dee's charts in the number of repeats I needed for each chart. The first chart is 15 repeats so I just did the chart 15 times and printed it out. Now I can check off each row as I knit it and I know exactly where I am. Actually, I have gotten experienced enough with reading my knitting that I can usually tell where I am, but ticking it off each row is a comfort factor for me.

My Ashton was a wonderful learning experience but my Liz shawl is pure joy to knit.

Denise


----------



## AlderRose

Mama, Your Liz is gorgeous. I love the yarn you chose.


----------



## -knitter

Pacific Rose said:


> Mama, Your Liz is gorgeous. I love the yarn you chose.


I second that! Beautiful!!


----------



## stevieland

mamapr80 said:


> Ok. Here she is. It's really windy here in Northern VA so it's a challenge to capture a nice outdoors photo...


Beautiful Liz!!! It looks amazing. That is lovely yarn. And knitted so perfectly as well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I can't believe you got any pics, much less those nice ones.... I live in Alexandria and work in Tysons, and the wind was crazy windy that day! I'm surprised your Liz didn't blow right away.


----------



## CathyAnn

I saw this video today on the "Magic Knot" used to join new yarn to a work in progress. I learned about it on another thread. What do you all think???


----------



## Karzie

I use the Magic Knot all the time and have found it to be wonderful. What you are basically doing is tying a knot around each of the yarns you are joining and then pulling hard to slide them together. I pull really hard to test the knot and then cut off the leftover very close to the knot. And I've never had one come loose. If the two knots don't slide, you've done it wrong. (Yes, I've done that a few times!) Usually the knot seems to get buried in the stitch for me. Don't know if that's how it's supposed to work or if I've just been lucky. Give it a try.


----------



## CathyAnn

Karzie said:


> I use the Magic Knot all the time and have found it to be wonderful. What you are basically doing is tying a knot around each of the yarns you are joining and then pulling hard to slide them together. I pull really hard to test the knot and then cut off the leftover very close to the knot. And I've never had one come loose. If the two knots don't slide, you've done it wrong. (Yes, I've done that a few times!) Usually the knot seems to get buried in the stitch for me. Don't know if that's how it's supposed to work or if I've just been lucky. Give it a try.


Karzie, I've just done it on my Squash Blossom Shawl, but was too chicken to cut the ends off! And I put a dab of FrayCheck on the knot.

Another lady on KP, Aunt Knitty who gave the link on another thread, says she has never had it fail, that she uses this technique all of the time.


----------



## Deeknits

I also use the Magic Knot most of the time. With the thinner yarns we use for lace, that knot is small and just about invisible in your stitches. WAY better than weaving end in!


----------



## Karzie

CathyAnn, you're just more careful than I am. And I wasn't knitting anything as special as a shawl. I cut the ends very short and tugged really hard. When it didn't come undone, I decided I was probably safe. So far, so good. And I love not having to deal with weaving the ends in! When I crochet, I crochet over the ends so I can avoid weaving them in.


----------



## nanciann

Cathy Ann I can't bring myself to use this knot on any of my shawls so far. I know everyone says it holds but my mind won't let me chance it...especially after all the work that goes into a shawl. 
I use only wool, silk etc...so I use the spit splice for my shawls...Having the yarn fused together this way makes it impossible to separate...especially after it's knitted and blocked. Also, it cannot be seen...period...
I use the Russian join and the knitting of 3/4 stitches together for other knitting projects...sweaters, etc.


----------



## elissa57

OK, sooooo....I am ALMOST ready to cast off for the first half. This pattern has been a DREAM to knit from (both, the charts and the written instructions) and I have been OOOH SOOOOO careful. 

So, today, I looked carefully at some of the AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL pix that many of you have posted. Then, I looked back at my project....and, lo and behold, my last section of flowers does NOT seem to be correct! 

I DID notice it before starting the mesh, but thought that maybe it was just me....then...I looked again...I seem to be missing the "top" of the flower. Mine, is not a complete circle. I counted my rows, and they are correct.... UGH... soooooo...do I leave it and try to figure out how to replicate the error on the other side....or do I rip and start that section again.... 

I will probably rip... but I just thought I'd ask some of you for your input. It looks like I have only f4 "petals" (yarn overs) and if I look at the pictures, I THINK there should be 6 ?


----------



## Deeknits

Are you sure you didn't skip the row with the rest of the 'petals'? I sometimes catch myself doing that and I know I've done it when all the stitches are reading right. They ARE right, just not the right row! That's just a thought. 

As much as I'm a firm believer in 'design decisions' I think I would rip back and get back on track. Mainly because the flowers are such an important design element. And only 4 'petals' don't really make anything...does that make sense?

Your knitting is beautiful so I know whatever you decide it will be fabulous!


----------



## elissa57

Well, DeeKnits, Of course, you are correct (about the design elements, AND the skipped row - not necessarily about my knitting! LOL ) I am going to rip back! I knew that already.....I think I just wanted to whine a bit... and, of course, give myself a bit of a "pity party!" LOL 


RRRRRRRRRIP! Now, to make sure that I don't rip too far! LOL


----------



## AlderRose

Would you like cheese with your wine? We all have to whine a bit about our goofs, then we soldier up and do what we need to do. I'd rip it too. It's close enough to the edge that it shouldn't be a major frog, plus there is a plain stockinette row right before them, isn't there? Good luck. We can hardly wait to see your finished Liz!


----------



## elissa57

Pacific Rose said:


> Would you like cheese with your wine? We all have to whine a bit about our goofs, then we soldier up and do what we need to do. I'd rip it too. It's close enough to the edge that it shouldn't be a major frog, plus there is a plain stockinette row right before them, isn't there? Good luck. We can hardly wait to see your finished Liz!


LOL, I'd already started ripping before i posted the question! It's done.... and now I'm back to knitting again!  Just think about all the extra pleasure I had!


----------



## mamapr80

LOL! Keep on stitchin' Elissa! I cannot wait to see that delicate white beauty!


----------



## elissa57

mamapr80 said:


> LOL! Keep on stitchin' Elissa! I cannot wait to see that delicate white beauty!


Sooooon..... I hope, because after this one, I've got to do a Holden (I think) and that one needs to be dyed !!!

But...all in good time! I've got until October! LOL


----------



## Deeknits

OK...I quit, for now. Liz has beaten me! I started over the first time because of my yarn choice. Started over the second time because of too many beads in the wrong places. And now, after only 7 rows my pattern is way off. I've spent 2 hours reading stitches on the previous rows and I just can't find where I'm 2 stitches off. I have the correct number of stitches and they're in the right place. Well apparently not but I can't find it.

So I ripped it out, re-wound the yarn and I'm taking a lace break. I have several pairs of socks in the wings so maybe some mindless knitting is what I need.

I shall return!


----------



## elissa57

Deeknits said:


> OK...I quit, for now. Liz has beaten me! I started over the first time because of my yarn choice. Started over the second time because of too many beads in the wrong places. And now, after only 7 rows my pattern is way off. I've spent 2 hours reading stitches on the previous rows and I just can't find where I'm 2 stitches off. I have the correct number of stitches and they're in the right place. Well apparently not but I can't find it.
> 
> So I ripped it out, re-wound the yarn and I'm taking a lace break. I have several pairs of socks in the wings so maybe some mindless knitting is what I need.
> 
> I shall return!


DeeKnits......breathe in, wait for a count of 4, breathe out, wait for 4, breathe in...... etc. 

Now....start that pair of socks.....but promise me (and yourself) that after ONE pair, you will return to Liz (she's calling you, you know....) and CONQUER her!!!!!! I bet you will make a BEAUTIFUL Liz and after all of the trials and tribulations, you will be SOOOO very proud to wear her!!!


----------



## Deeknits

Haha...Yes, Ma'am....I promise! :mrgreen:


----------



## EqLady

I finally ordered the yarn for Liz, even though I'm not quite through with Holbrook. I have 2 or 3 more repeats to do, then the final chart, then bocking. Even so, I'll be through with it before the Liz yarn arrives. That will give me time to wonder why on earth I picked dark red!


----------



## Dreamfli

EqLady said:


> I finally ordered the yarn for Liz, even though I'm not quite through with Holbrook. I have 2 or 3 more repeats to do, then the final chart, then bocking. Even so, I'll be through with it before the Liz yarn arrives. That will give me time to wonder why on earth I picked dark red!


You picked dark red because it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Deeknits

EqLady said:


> I finally ordered the yarn for Liz, even though I'm not quite through with Holbrook. I have 2 or 3 more repeats to do, then the final chart, then bocking. Even so, I'll be through with it before the Liz yarn arrives. That will give me time to wonder why on earth I picked dark red!


From the beginning I knew that Liz wanted to be RED! I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## seamus

Hi Eqlady, Just dropped by to say Hi, and to tell you that I have not finished my Ashton. It is partly done, and it is not looking the way I would like so I have decided to put it out of sight for awhile ( a long one) and I am going to try knitting the one you are going to do. I am going to use the written instructions, and not the charts. So, we will see how it goes I wouldn't worry for one moment about using red. I wasn't a red person, but now I see all these lovely results, knitted in red, that I have decided I am going to use that colour next. You will love working with the red, and I shall be waiting to see how you are doing. REgards, Aca


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> I finally ordered the yarn for Liz, even though I'm not quite through with Holbrook. I have 2 or 3 more repeats to do, then the final chart, then bocking. Even so, I'll be through with it before the Liz yarn arrives. That will give me time to wonder why on earth I picked dark red!


Oh this shawl will look so very lovely in a dark red. So dramatic and romantic. Can't wait to see the finished item...


----------



## EqLady

My vision isn't what it used to be (neither is anything else, for that matter!), so something tells me I'll be using my magnifying light a lot. I have been so eager to get started, but Holbrook taught me humility in spades: first it was frogging ten border repeats, then when I was almost done (7 stitches left instead of five) I frogged the entire border. All the while, Liz was calling. I do believe I looked at every yarn site on the web! Anyway, red it is. Thanks, y'all, for the encouragement!

Ada, I understand putting shawls in timeout, but remember that these creations look like the devil before they are blocked! By the way, how is the vest working for you?


----------



## seamus

Hi again - it isn't so much what it looks like, but what I have done with it. The yarn I'm using isn't helping. I have to try (very hard) to get some type of self respect here. You have one over on me with the vest. Are you knitting a vest? I don't wear vests any more -only when I was a baby.I am sure there are people who have more yarns tucked away than I do,but I think I must have the most items started on needles (all with their own needles), I bet I've got the most. Ada


----------



## trasara

Hi I have been reading along and knitting the Liz stole. I have just finished the 1st half. I am using Rowan lace in a soft silvery grey.


----------



## mamapr80

Oh! That looks Lovely Trasara!!


----------



## nanciann

trasara said:


> Hi I have been reading along and knitting the Liz stole. I have just finished the 1st half. I am using Rowan lace in a soft silvery grey.


That is beautiful...The color is so complimentary to this design. Everyone will love the finished stole.


----------



## AlderRose

It is beautiful. Like Nanciann says, the color really shows off the design. It is going to be gorgeous when it's done.


----------



## seamus

Trasara. Oh, what beautiful work you are doing on your Liz. The color is so appropriate, and what a lovely colour it is. That is going to be a lovely Liz. Now when I start mine goodness knows what will happen - I don't even remember what yarn I ordered now. I think it takes longer to get to Canada from the U.S. Ada.


----------



## seamus

Hi Rosalie: just a quick note to say I have missed you. I used to see you and the others on the other two Kals (forget the names at the moment). I guess you have to be actively working on them. Anyway, just thought I would say Hi, and send a bit hug to April. Ada.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

trasara said:


> Hi I have been reading along and knitting the Liz stole. I have just finished the 1st half. I am using Rowan lace in a soft silvery grey.


That is Beautiful! Your color choice is stellar. Love it.

I'm still working on Chart A. But since finishing Ashton, I've found knitting lace so much fun. It's much easier now than pre-Ashton.

Denise


----------



## trasara

Thanks I was getting worried about the colour as I have been looking at it so much, then I saw the gorgeous red one posted and thought my choice was a bit dull. I am loving knitting this pattern it's like doing a sampler the pattern constantly changing you don't get bored!


----------



## AlderRose

Your color choice will be easy to wear with just about anything and allows the beautiful pattern to strut its stuff. You know, I REALLY like mine, but the beautiful lacework gets lost in the red/purple thing that the yarn has going on. It's a really fun stole, but YOURS is going to be ELEGANT.


----------



## JulesKnit

Sure do agree with all the compliments!


----------



## trasara

Pacific Rose said:


> Your color choice will be easy to wear with just about anything and allows the beautiful pattern to strut its stuff. You know, I REALLY like mine, but the beautiful lacework gets lost in the red/purple thing that the yarn has going on. It's a really fun stole, but YOURS is going to be ELEGANT.


Thank you for the lovely comment. i loved how you showed us your shawl with the poem, I aspire to be that kind of lady when I get a little older!


----------



## AlderRose

You mean you are going to learn to spit? I get the giggles every time I read that line.


----------



## knitgirl389

I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits

Woo Hoo...I LOVE the red!!!


----------



## EqLady

Knitgirl, your red Liz is dynamite! I received the yarn today for mine, and it is neither what I wanted or expected; however, it is what I have. It's Jaggerspun Zephyr in ruby, although knowing gemstones as I do, it is more garnet than ruby. I'll probably be blind by the time it is finished!


----------



## AlderRose

Knitgirl, Hmmm, It seems that Liz looks good in any color we dress her in. That red made up beautifully. 

EqLady, At least you won't have problems seeing your "ruby" yarn. I can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## knitgirl389

EqLady said:


> Knitgirl, your red Liz is dynamite! I received the yarn today for mine, and it is neither what I wanted or expected; however, it is what I have. It's Jaggerspun Zephyr in ruby, although knowing gemstones as I do, it is more garnet than ruby. I'll probably be blind by the time it is finished!


Thanks so much. I cant wait to see yours....I have some of the zephyr lace in that colorway and have been trying to decide on a pattern.


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> OK...I quit, for now. Liz has beaten me! I started over the first time because of my yarn choice. Started over the second time because of too many beads in the wrong places. And now, after only 7 rows my pattern is way off. I've spent 2 hours reading stitches on the previous rows and I just can't find where I'm 2 stitches off. I have the correct number of stitches and they're in the right place. Well apparently not but I can't find it.
> 
> So I ripped it out, re-wound the yarn and I'm taking a lace break. I have several pairs of socks in the wings so maybe some mindless knitting is what I need.
> 
> I shall return!


Boo Hoo.  I am sorry my girl has given you so much trouble. A lace break may be just what the doctor ordered. I feel bad for you.


----------



## stevieland

trasara said:


> Hi I have been reading along and knitting the Liz stole. I have just finished the 1st half. I am using Rowan lace in a soft silvery grey.


So pretty! I cannot wait to see it finished and blocked. That is just gorgeous. I love that yarn.


----------



## stevieland

knitgirl389 said:


> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, you know I've gushed over it already, but one can never gush too much! It is wonderful. I hope the recipient of the shawl loved it. And that saturated red is stunning. Thanks for your help with this one....


----------



## JulesKnit

Wow Knitgirl your Liz is gorgeous!!!


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know I've gushed over it already, but one can never gush too much! It is wonderful. I hope the recipient of the shawl loved it. And that saturated red is stunning. Thanks for your help with this one....
Click to expand...

it is well loved! and Dee thanks so much for letting me help out on this.


----------



## CathyAnn

Every time I see a red shawl, it knocks my socks off! With this shawl, Cat, both socks are gone! You hit this one out of the park like you always do!!! WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

For some reason, KP stopped sending notices on this KAL! :thumbdown: I began to wonder and I find I missed some pages! 

Nan, I just couldn't bring myself to cut the ties on the Magic Knot, so wove them into the back as usual, and am not doing it again on a lace shawl. If one gave way (no doubt because I did it wrong!), the results would be devastating. I'm with you, I either do a spit join or knit 3 - 4 stitches together. Weaving in the back isn't a big deal, and once done, I'd play heck trying to find where they are! I too like the Russian join that I use on heavier yarns.


----------



## CathyAnn

trasara, I look forward to seeing your completed Liz. It will be stunning!


----------



## EqLady

Well, I've now started for the third time, not because of the yarn or pattern, but because of the needles! I've tried the Addi Lace, the ChiaoGoo Red Lace, and now I'm back to the tried and true KnitPicks Harmonies, which are not providing any contrast to the garnet yarn. May break down and order the KnitPicks blond wood ones. Are their tips good enough for lace? Same as Harmonies?


----------



## trasara

Pacific Rose said:


> You mean you are going to learn to spit? I get the giggles every time I read that line.


If that's what it takes !! I want to go out fiesty!!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Well, I've now started for the third time, not because of the yarn or pattern, but because of the needles! I've tried the Addi Lace, the ChiaoGoo Red Lace, and now I'm back to the tried and true KnitPicks Harmonies, which are not providing any contrast to the garnet yarn. May break down and order the KnitPicks blond wood ones. Are their tips good enough for lace? Same as Harmonies?


You really don't like those Red Lace needles? Those are my favorites.. I have over $300 of Addi lace one that I never use since I got those Red lace. Just curious as to your thoughts. Needles are such a personal thing to be sure.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've now started for the third time, not because of the yarn or pattern, but because of the needles! I've tried the Addi Lace, the ChiaoGoo Red Lace, and now I'm back to the tried and true KnitPicks Harmonies, which are not providing any contrast to the garnet yarn. May break down and order the KnitPicks blond wood ones. Are their tips good enough for lace? Same as Harmonies?
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't like those Red Lace needles? Those are my favorites.. I have over $300 of Addi lace one that I never use since I got those Red lace. Just curious as to your thoughts. Needles are such a personal thing to be sure.
Click to expand...

The metal was just too slippery for me. They were the second ones I used, and I dropped a stitch along the way, something that is unusual for me. Trying to keep the yarn on the needle really slowed me down. One of the LYS carries KnitPicks; think I'll give them a call in the morning and see if they have the Sunstrucks.


----------



## roed2er

I absolutely LOVE my knitpicks sunstruck blond needles! There is now way I could have finished my Holbrook in black gloss lace without the lighter colored needles and I will use them again with my dark oxblood yarn. Well worth the money dfor dark yarns, in MHO. Debi


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've now started for the third time, not because of the yarn or pattern, but because of the needles! I've tried the Addi Lace, the ChiaoGoo Red Lace, and now I'm back to the tried and true KnitPicks Harmonies, which are not providing any contrast to the garnet yarn. May break down and order the KnitPicks blond wood ones. Are their tips good enough for lace? Same as Harmonies?
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't like those Red Lace needles? Those are my favorites.. I have over $300 of Addi lace one that I never use since I got those Red lace. Just curious as to your thoughts. Needles are such a personal thing to be sure.
Click to expand...

I have the sunstrucks. They are not quite as pointy as the harmonies, or as slick for yarn movement. Red lace needles are my go to needles for lace. I have not tried the addis I am just not real happy with interchangeables. They seem to come apart right when you really don't want them to. (yes I do tighten them)

I love the Sunstruck for dark yarns, just not happy with how sticky they feel to me, plus no size threes.


----------



## nanciann

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've now started for the third time, not because of the yarn or pattern, but because of the needles! I've tried the Addi Lace, the ChiaoGoo Red Lace, and now I'm back to the tried and true KnitPicks Harmonies, which are not providing any contrast to the garnet yarn. May break down and order the KnitPicks blond wood ones. Are their tips good enough for lace? Same as Harmonies?
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't like those Red Lace needles? Those are my favorites.. I have over $300 of Addi lace one that I never use since I got those Red lace. Just curious as to your thoughts. Needles are such a personal thing to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the sunstrucks. They are not quite as pointy as the harmonies, or as slick for yarn movement. Red lace needles are my go to needles for lace. I have not tried the addis I am just not real happy with interchangeables. They seem to come apart right when you really don't want them to. (yes I do tighten them)
> 
> I love the Sunstruck for dark yarns, just not happy with how sticky they feel to me, plus no size threes.
Click to expand...

I have found the Sunstruck sticky as well. The pair I have actually developed a split on the tip. It started as a little catch and finally split open. My husband sanded that down for me but I still had Knit Picks replace them. But they are not as sharp as the Harmony. Depending on the project ... I use my Addis most often....and the Addi Turbo lace...Haven't tried the Red Lace...thought I really had enough needles...


----------



## seamus

EqLady- I have got more needles than you can shake a stick at. I also have Addi's and ChiaChia, but I still go back to the Knit Picks. I also have some Bamboo needles which are easy on the fingers, and easy to knit with. I am considering buying the light Knit Pick ones for the same reason as you. To let my yarn show up. My eyes aren't good now either. Old age and poverty you know! You will find the right needles and then there will be no stopping you!!! Ada


----------



## JulesKnit

Stevielanf, I haven't done lace yet (got distracted learning basic socks on KP-first ever) I have been using Boye fixed circulars and fighting them all the way! I will receive my first set of needles this week. I ordered the smaller size needles in Chiaogoo twist, Red lace--can't wait to use them! I ordered a size 1 and 1 1/2 fixed with long cables and an extra casble! Sooo excited!


----------



## JulesKnit

Sorry, I mean I ordered the smaller size needles in addition to the set of size2-8!


----------



## CathyAnn

This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.

Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!


----------



## knitgirl389

CathyAnn said:


> This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.
> 
> Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!


CathyAnn, I think your color choice for this pattern was perfect! I dont normally "go" for the pinkish colors, but I sure do like it on your stole. Add your beautiful knitting and well what can I say? You have a winner!


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn,
That is beautiful. I love the colour you chose. You did a super job.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.
> 
> Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!


----------



## CathyAnn

knitgirl389 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.
> 
> Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn, I think your color choice for this pattern was perfect! I dont normally "go" for the pinkish colors, but I sure do like it on your stole. Add your beautiful knitting and well what can I say? You have a winner!
Click to expand...

Cat, I don't either. Pale pastels are generally not my choice, but the nectar with the pink and slightly pink/peach tones with the milk chocolate (yum) running through it at intervals, well, I bought it, and am glad I did. Thank you!


----------



## AlderRose

It is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!!


----------



## nanciann

It is stunning in that delightful color...perfection...


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn, 

Gorgeous!!! Your work is always stunning and perfect in everyway.. A beautiful color as well. Stunning! ;0)


----------



## JulesKnit

CathyAnn--It is just perfect! Your work is beautiful and that is such wonderful color yarn!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.
> 
> Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!


CathyAnn, it turned out just gorgeous! That yarn color is scrumptious and your knitting is superb as always. I am so glad you are liking wearing it.... that makes me happy! Thanks for the nice comment about the pattern and everything else.


----------



## sanaylor

sanaylor said:


> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?


I started again with fingering weight yarn and am making progress now. I have completed the 15 repeats of chart A and complete chart B. So far so good. I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino in red.


----------



## sanaylor

CathyAnn said:


> This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.
> 
> Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!


Lovely. Nice job!


----------



## sanaylor

knitgirl389 said:


> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I saw yours and just had to make mine in red too. Very inspiring. I hope mine turns out even half as nice as yours.


----------



## knitgirl389

sanaylor said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw yours and just had to make mine in red too. Very inspiring. I hope mine turns out even half as nice as yours.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! What a great compliment. I am sure yours will be gorgeous.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. How did I miss it? 
You did a great job.

Sue


mamapr80 said:


> Ok. Here she is. It's really windy here in Northern VA so it's a challenge to capture a nice outdoors photo...


----------



## elissa57

sanaylor said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?
> 
> 
> 
> I started again with fingering weight yarn and am making progress now. I have completed the 15 repeats of chart A and complete chart B. So far so good. I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino in red.
Click to expand...

YUMMMMMMMMM  Enjoy knitting, that yarn looks SCRUMPTIOUS !!!!


----------



## sanaylor

elissa57 said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?
> 
> 
> 
> I started again with fingering weight yarn and am making progress now. I have completed the 15 repeats of chart A and complete chart B. So far so good. I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino in red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YUMMMMMMMMM  Enjoy knitting, that yarn looks SCRUMPTIOUS !!!!
Click to expand...

This is my first time using this yarn. I really like it and will definitely use it again. It comes in some really lovely colors. I chose a solid color but they also have some nice looking multicolored as well. It handles really nicely; no splitting and lots of give.


----------



## Sandiego

knitgirl389 said:


> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gorgeous as always!!!! I have missed reading some of the Liz KAL. I love your Liz in red. It is stunning!! I have finally started my Liz. I can't wait to see what you knit next. ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389

Sandiego said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!!!! I have missed reading some of the Liz KAL. I love your Liz in red. It is stunning!! I have finally started my Liz. I can't wait to see what you knit next. ;0)
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! your words always lift me up.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. Somehow I missed this one too. You did a fantastic job.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

sanaylor said:


> I started again with fingering weight yarn and am making progress now. I have completed the 15 repeats of chart A and complete chart B. So far so good. I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino in red.


That is going to be beautiful in that color!


----------



## elaine_1

Has anyone in the UK knitted the Liz stole???? can you recommend a yarn and tell me where to purchase. thank
you


----------



## AlderRose

I just finished this Hot-to-Trot Edwina for a friend. She wanted more scallops at the bottom, so I really played with Dee's charts on this one. I used two strands of cone yarn (man-made), so have no idea how much I used. She measures 44 x 88 inches after being well "killed".


----------



## Dreamfli

Beautiful edwina. Love the color!


----------



## sanaylor

Fantastic!


----------



## knitgirl389

Pacific Rose said:


> I just finished this Hot-to-Trot Edwina for a friend. She wanted more scallops at the bottom, so I really played with Dee's charts on this one. I used two strands of cone yarn (man-made), so have no idea how much I used. She measures 44 x 88 inches after being well "killed".


fabulous!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57

Stunning!


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks. You know what. Every time I knit one of Dee's patterns, I look at the finished shawl and think, "Oh, this is soooo beautiful, I just HAVE to make another one." With Edwina, you have no idea how beautiful she is until you block her. Yep, I just HAVE to make another one!


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. Love the colour.

Sue
at the bottom, so I really played with Dee's charts on this one. I used two strands of cone yarn (man-made), so have no idea how much I used. She measures 44 x 88 inches after being well "killed".[/quote]


----------



## nanciann

So exciting in that vibrant color...


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> I just finished this Hot-to-Trot Edwina for a friend. She wanted more scallops at the bottom, so I really played with Dee's charts on this one. I used two strands of cone yarn (man-made), so have no idea how much I used. She measures 44 x 88 inches after being well "killed".


Rosalie, that looks incredible. It is acrylic??? Just amazing. Like your mods... good job.


----------



## Carolannknits

Pacific Rose said:


> I just finished this Hot-to-Trot Edwina for a friend. She wanted more scallops at the bottom, so I really played with Dee's charts on this one. I used two strands of cone yarn (man-made), so have no idea how much I used. She measures 44 x 88 inches after being well "killed".


What weight yarn do you think it was before you doubled it? I need to use up some of my cone yarn. How do you kill something that large? That shawl is beautiful and I love the color.


----------



## CathyAnn

Rosalie, another winner! I sure like that red! Perfectly knit, and you sure have the "killing" down to a science! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

Hi,
I am learning new things today. we are on the way to visit DHs folks in N WA. am using his IPad ... 

Yes, Dee, it is another acrylic shawl for another wash & wear friend.

Carol, The yarn is lace weight. I like using cone yarn cuz there is less chance of having to splice. I had to kill it in halves. You can see where I folded it in half in order to get the two halves symmetric.

How are you E coastlines doing with the snow we are seeing on the news?


----------



## nanciann

Carol, The yarn is lace weight. I like using cone yarn cuz there is less chance of having to splice. I had to kill it in halves. You can see where I folded it in half in order to get the two halves symmetric.


I do all my blocking in half now...I can no longer sit on the floor and block. Last time I did ... I had to have help getting up and my husband and I almost both ended up on the floor...so in half it is for my blocking from now on... It makes sure that both sides are equal and when it's dry I just pin the center and spray it to take out the center crease. Works like a charm and saves my back and knees...


----------



## Carolannknits

nanciann said:


> Carol, The yarn is lace weight. I like using cone yarn cuz there is less chance of having to splice. I had to kill it in halves. You can see where I folded it in half in order to get the two halves symmetric.
> 
> I do all my blocking in half now...I can no longer sit on the floor and block. Last time I did ... I had to have help getting up and my husband and I almost both ended up on the floor...so in half it is for my blocking from now on... It makes sure that both sides are equal and when it's dry I just pin the center and spray it to take out the center crease. Works like a charm and saves my back and knees...


I'm in the same boat. I just can't do that anymore. So you just fold it in half, pin one side, kill it, pin the other side on top, then kill it, unfold and do the center?


----------



## knitgirl389

kill?


----------



## britgirl

We have been getting snow this midnight, but wet and heavy, but our temps aren't that bad. Biggest worry is for trees coming down and we are getting some strong gusts too. I'm happy to be here. Glad you are learning new things too! I learned how to do double knitting last night at Knitting Guild and have been practising it this morning.Interesting technique.

Have loved your latest shawls. You always do such a fantastic job.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Hi,
> I am learning new things today. we are on the way to visit DHs folks in N WA. am using his IPad ...
> 
> Yes, Dee, it is another acrylic shawl for another wash & wear friend.
> 
> Carol, The yarn is lace weight. I like using cone yarn cuz there is less chance of having to splice. I had to kill it in halves. You can see where I folded it in half in order to get the two halves symmetric.
> 
> How are you E coastlines doing with the snow we are seeing on the news?


----------



## CathyAnn

I have a vintage 1897 Danish shawl that I knit about a year ago, and have not blocked. No room! It's very large! Nan, I'll block it in half, and then spray the center fold and pin to flatten it after the rest is dry like you're going to do! If I had to get down on the floor to block a shawl... well, forget it!


----------



## nanciann

I'm in the same boat. I just can't do that anymore. So you just fold it in half, pin one side, kill it, pin the other side on top, then kill it, unfold and do the center?[/quote]

I was referring to my wool and wool/silk, etc. shawls... I have never knit a shawl with acrylics. But I have finished other items in acrylic and blocked them but never went in for the "kill" to soften them...just enough steam to block. Rose is the expert on the "kill" method.

I block my shawls wet and in half...then when dry...spray the center fold to remove the crease.


----------



## CathyAnn

knitgirl389 said:


> kill?


Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> I have a vintage 1897 Danish shawl that I knit about a year ago, and have not blocked. No room! It's very large! Nan, I'll block it in half, and then spray the center fold and pin to flatten it after the rest is dry like you're going to do! If I had to get down on the floor to block a shawl... well, forget it!


We were evidently writing a response at the same time...LOL...

Try this method...I actually prefer it to the completely open method. I use a wire down the center and and the other two edges. It's fast and keeps it very nice and identical on each side. Some I can actually line up the individual stitches...

I do this will cardigans and sleeves ... so they are identical.


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vintage 1897 Danish shawl that I knit about a year ago, and have not blocked. No room! It's very large! Nan, I'll block it in half, and then spray the center fold and pin to flatten it after the rest is dry like you're going to do! If I had to get down on the floor to block a shawl... well, forget it!
> 
> 
> 
> We were evidently writing a response at the same time...LOL...
> 
> Try this method...I actually prefer it to the completely open method. I use a wire down the center and and the other two edges. It's fast and keeps it very nice and identical on each side. Some I can actually line up the individual stitches...
> 
> I do this will cardigans and sleeves ... so they are identical.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Nan! That's what I'll do! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karzie

I wondered how to block such large items. And you've solved that for me. I always learn so much on KP! Thanks!


----------



## knitgirl389

CathyAnn said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
Click to expand...

so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???

just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!


----------



## CathyAnn

knitgirl389 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???
> 
> just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!
Click to expand...

It's only killed once, and that's it! It retains the shape.

Yea, reading about killing and lifelines.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl

Makes it sound like knitting can be a matter of life and death and that there is something more to it than just those 2 sticks and yarn!

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???
> 
> just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only killed once, and that's it! It retains the shape.
> 
> Yea, reading about killing and lifelines.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## nanciann

I have a question regarding the acrylic shawls after being "killed". Does that make the shawl machine washable and dryable?


----------



## seamus

Sure does Britgirl. You really have to keep your wits about you to make it in this seemingly lady like profession. Most people make it without problem, but the odd one doesn't have the necessary information to understand the way things work.It is a secret which is not easy to grasp, especially when you decide to give it a try when old, and not so fast with the old brain. Having said that there are many laughs to be had as well. Ada


----------



## Pocahontas

knitgirl389 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???
> 
> just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!
Click to expand...

Some of us are also dying. My knitting group gets together to dye yarn occasionally. When we're discussing this at the library and someone says "Are we still dying this Wednesday?", we get some strange looks from nearby patrons.


----------



## knitgirl389

Pocahontas said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???
> 
> just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us are also dying. My knitting group gets together to dye yarn occasionally. When we're discussing this at the library and someone says "Are we still dying this Wednesday?", we get some strange looks from nearby patrons.
Click to expand...

LOL! I can just imagine!


----------



## nanciann

knitgirl389 said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???
> 
> just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us are also dying. My knitting group gets together to dye yarn occasionally. When we're discussing this at the library and someone says "Are we still dying this Wednesday?", we get some strange looks from nearby patrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I can just imagine!
Click to expand...

All this dying and killing...Let's hope the wrong one doesn't listen in on that conversation...

:-D


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill?
> 
> 
> 
> Cat, "killing" is steaming the heck out of the acrylic item so that it stays in the desired shape permanently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so after the acrylic is "killed" it retains shape even if you wash it? or does it have to be "killed" over and over???
> 
> just had a thought..if a non knitter were to read this, imagine what they must be thinking....LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of us are also dying. My knitting group gets together to dye yarn occasionally. When we're discussing this at the library and someone says "Are we still dying this Wednesday?", we get some strange looks from nearby patrons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I can just imagine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this dying and killing...Let's hope the wrong one doesn't listen in on that conversation...
> 
> :-D
Click to expand...

You all make me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolannknits

Done with my Liz. Have to block her. Loved this pattern. Pictures in a couple days


----------



## Carolannknits

I'm having a devil of a time blocking this stole. It seems I have no place long enough to stretch it out. The floor is out, due to back issues, and I would probably still be down there next week. I ran some crochet cotton through the edge, and pinned it out the best I could but only had enough room on the bed to do half. Try to do the other half when that dries.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> I'm having a devil of a time blocking this stole. It seems I have no place long enough to stretch it out. The floor is out, due to back issues, and I would probably still be down there next week. I ran some crochet cotton through the edge, and pinned it out the best I could but only had enough room on the bed to do half. Try to do the other half when that dries.


Why don't you check out what Rosalie and Nanciann say about blocking shawls in half on page 46?


----------



## Carolannknits

CathyAnn said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a devil of a time blocking this stole. It seems I have no place long enough to stretch it out. The floor is out, due to back issues, and I would probably still be down there next week. I ran some crochet cotton through the edge, and pinned it out the best I could but only had enough room on the bed to do half. Try to do the other half when that dries.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you check out what Rosalie and Nanciann say about blocking shawls in half on page 46?
Click to expand...

I tried that but couldn't quite figure out how. Wrong sides together, do the points together? Leave the middle alone till dry?


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a devil of a time blocking this stole. It seems I have no place long enough to stretch it out. The floor is out, due to back issues, and I would probably still be down there next week. I ran some crochet cotton through the edge, and pinned it out the best I could but only had enough room on the bed to do half. Try to do the other half when that dries.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you check out what Rosalie and Nanciann say about blocking shawls in half on page 46?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried that but couldn't quite figure out how. Wrong sides together, do the points together? Leave the middle alone till dry?
Click to expand...

I would do the points together, right side out. Pin together all the say to the middle - stretched - and make sure the middle/fold is straight and exact. Also, the different stitch patterns could be matched so both halves are exact duplicates. When it is all dry, flatten out, spray the center crease area, pin out and let dry to get rid of the crease. I haven't done it yet, but this is what I understand from Nanciann. I will try it on my next very large shawl.


----------



## Carolannknits

I would do the points together, right side out. Pin together all the say to the middle - stretched - and make sure the middle/fold is straight and exact. Also, the different stitch patterns could be matched so both halves are exact duplicates. When it is all dry, flatten out, spray the center crease area, pin out and let dry to get rid of the crease. I haven't done it yet, but this is what I understand from Nanciann. I will try it on my next very large shawl.[/quote]

I will try that. This project turned out longer than I thought it would, but I haven't done a good blocking yet.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> I would do the points together, right side out. Pin together all the say to the middle - stretched - and make sure the middle/fold is straight and exact. Also, the different stitch patterns could be matched so both halves are exact duplicates. When it is all dry, flatten out, spray the center crease area, pin out and let dry to get rid of the crease. I haven't done it yet, but this is what I understand from Nanciann. I will try it on my next very large shawl.


I will try that. This project turned out longer than I thought it would, but I haven't done a good blocking yet.[/quote]

Wires would help a lot! I use a yardstick sometimes instead in order to get a straight edge with pins. Have you gone over what Dee says about it in the Ashton Shawlette pattern?


----------



## Carolannknits

CathyAnn said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would do the points together, right side out. Pin together all the say to the middle - stretched - and make sure the middle/fold is straight and exact. Also, the different stitch patterns could be matched so both halves are exact duplicates. When it is all dry, flatten out, spray the center crease area, pin out and let dry to get rid of the crease. I haven't done it yet, but this is what I understand from Nanciann. I will try it on my next very large shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that. This project turned out longer than I thought it would, but I haven't done a good blocking yet.
Click to expand...

Wires would help a lot! I use a yardstick sometimes instead in order to get a straight edge with pins. Have you gone over what Dee says about it in the Ashton Shawlette pattern?[/quote]

I tried wires first, but I couldn't get them in the right spot near the edge.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would do the points together, right side out. Pin together all the say to the middle - stretched - and make sure the middle/fold is straight and exact. Also, the different stitch patterns could be matched so both halves are exact duplicates. When it is all dry, flatten out, spray the center crease area, pin out and let dry to get rid of the crease. I haven't done it yet, but this is what I understand from Nanciann. I will try it on my next very large shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that. This project turned out longer than I thought it would, but I haven't done a good blocking yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wires would help a lot! I use a yardstick sometimes instead in order to get a straight edge with pins. Have you gone over what Dee says about it in the Ashton Shawlette pattern?
Click to expand...

I tried wires first, but I couldn't get them in the right spot near the edge.[/quote]

Why don't you PM Nanciann? She's done this very successfully.


----------



## nanciann

Carolannknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would do the points together, right side out. Pin together all the say to the middle - stretched - and make sure the middle/fold is straight and exact. Also, the different stitch patterns could be matched so both halves are exact duplicates. When it is all dry, flatten out, spray the center crease area, pin out and let dry to get rid of the crease. I haven't done it yet, but this is what I understand from Nanciann. I will try it on my next very large shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that. This project turned out longer than I thought it would, but I haven't done a good blocking yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wires would help a lot! I use a yardstick sometimes instead in order to get a straight edge with pins. Have you gone over what Dee says about it in the Ashton Shawlette pattern?
Click to expand...

I tried wires first, but I couldn't get them in the right spot near the edge.[/quote]

I run the wire through the points as best I can and then use a pin to pull and place it where I want it...See if that helps...


----------



## nanciann

I pin the points...


----------



## sanaylor

sanaylor said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started the Liz Stole with lace weight yarn. I could not get past the 4th row no matter what I tried. So I switched projects and am now on the last chart of the Alexandra Shawlette
> 
> I plan to start the Liz next in fingering weight with size 4 needles. I have 900 yards of yarn.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestions on how many repeats I should do of Chart A?
> 
> 
> 
> I started again with fingering weight yarn and am making progress now. I have completed the 15 repeats of chart A and complete chart B. So far so good. I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino in red.
Click to expand...

First half is complete and the live stitches are on the needles ready to start the second half. Whew!


----------



## nanciann

Good for you...Isn't that a great feeling?


----------



## sanaylor

nanciann said:


> Good for you...Isn't that a great feeling?


Boy is it ever! For some reason I was really sweating taking off the provisional cast on. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I had made it out to be.


----------



## CathyAnn

sanaylor said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...Isn't that a great feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Boy is it ever! For some reason I was really sweating taking off the provisional cast on. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I had made it out to be.
Click to expand...

Isn't that always the way it is? You're halfway there! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you...Isn't that a great feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Boy is it ever! For some reason I was really sweating taking off the provisional cast on. It wasn't nearly as bad as what I had made it out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that always the way it is? You're halfway there! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was going to say ....


----------



## Carolannknits

I finished blocking Liz. I folded it in half blocking both halves together, stretched as best I could. I think it came out nice. I used 2 balls Trekking pro natura. 75% wool, 25% bamboo, 459 yds in each ball, color brown heather. My pictures aren't the best, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## sanaylor

Carolannknits said:


> I finished blocking Liz. I folded it in half blocking both halves together, stretched as best I could. I think it came out nice. I used 2 balls Trekking pro natura. 75% wool, 25% bamboo, 459 yds in each ball, color brown heather. My pictures aren't the best, but I think you get the idea.


Wow. Love the color. Mine is half done.


----------



## CathyAnn

It's beautiful, Carolann! Love that color! Browns go with so much! WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

Lovely Carolann...Just lovely...


----------



## Carolannknits

Thanks to all for the kind words. Really enjoyed this project. On to my next challenge.


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> I finished blocking Liz. I folded it in half blocking both halves together, stretched as best I could. I think it came out nice. I used 2 balls Trekking pro natura. 75% wool, 25% bamboo, 459 yds in each ball, color brown heather. My pictures aren't the best, but I think you get the idea.


Your Liz turned out just grand! I love that color, like a toffee color, so delicate looking. Really pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit

Ohhh so pretty--love that toffee-honey color!


----------



## mamiepooh

cgcharles said:


> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.


Isn't it beautiful and soft. cgcharles: What size of needles do you knit with? 
Because I treated myself with a few (read a lot) skeins of cashmere from SuntekStore, I will probably knit my Liz with some too. I have enough white, some green and some pinkish beige to choose from. Coffee color is pretty but too dark as Liz will be my second lace knitting. I have Patons Lace in color Patina. Too much choice ! 
Which one will call my name louder ... take me, I'm your Liz.


----------



## mamiepooh

Naneast said:


> This is my Liz Stole which measures, after blocking 22" x 84". Using a cashmere yarn and #4 needles, I cast on 115 sts. I used 9 repeating patterns. Total yarn used was 1000 yards. Thank you Dee for your beautiful design.


Magnifique!


----------



## mamiepooh

cgcharles said:


> I finally finished my Liz. Turned out a lot better then I thought it would. I used 2-1/2 balls of the cashmere yarn I purchased from the Suntek Store. Someone had this website listed on KP a few months back. It is very soft and easy to work with.
> 
> http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-15005607-1_skein_ball_cashmere_knitting_weaving_wool_yarn_-_yellow.html


Your shawl is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## mamiepooh

Pacific Rose said:


> Here is my Kool Aid over-dyed Liz Stole
> I used US #3 needles, and lace weight merino yarn (896 yards of the original and 145 yards to finish the edge.) I did 6 pattern repeats instead of 8. And with "rose" in my name, I changed something else, too.


Beautiful !


----------



## mamiepooh

Dreamfli said:


> Here is my Liz Stole, Mom's version. Really love this pattern and will be doing it again.
> 
> Knit Picks Deep Waters 100% Wool Lace Weight
> 
> 1 1/2 or so skeins. ( could of made it larger)
> 
> Stretched to 70 x 20 Shrank back to about 69 by 19
> 
> Size 3 Chiaogoo Lace Needles.


Another gorgeous shawl. Congrats!


----------



## mamiepooh

mamapr80 said:


> Ok. Here she is. It's really windy here in Northern VA so it's a challenge to capture a nice outdoors photo...


Job well done. It's beautiful!


----------



## mamiepooh

knitgirl389 said:


> I feel like such an airhead for having forgot to post my Liz here in the KAL.Thanks so much CathyAnn for the PM reminding me to do so.... What can I say knitting away on other projects and well you know.
> This Stole knitted up fairly quickly and because of the many changing motifs it was a fun knit with none of the boredom that can set in with some shawl patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Passionately gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh

CathyAnn said:


> This Liz Wrap was knit with Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, color Nectar, and took approximately 868 yards, knit on size 3 (US) needles. The finished dimensions relaxed are about 70 x 15.
> 
> Being a design by our Dee (Stevieland), the pattern is clear and easy to follow, as are all of her patterns! It is one of my favorite shawls/wraps. Right now, I wear it as a scarf around my neck when I go outside to run errands, and when the weather warms up, Ill wear it as a wrap! It just feels GOOD!


Lovely. Good job!


----------



## mamiepooh

Carolannknits said:


> I finished blocking Liz. I folded it in half blocking both halves together, stretched as best I could. I think it came out nice. I used 2 balls Trekking pro natura. 75% wool, 25% bamboo, 459 yds in each ball, color brown heather. My pictures aren't the best, but I think you get the idea.


Job well done. Congrats.


----------



## mamiepooh

Sorry if I took over page 49. I just wanted to congratulate each one of you for your remarkable work. You are an inspiration for others. You set the bar very high and it is a previlege to be part of your group.
Long life to Dee and to lace knitting. 
I am completely addicted.


----------



## elissa57

mamiepooh said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful and soft. cgcharles: What size of needles do you knit with?
> Because I treated myself with a few (read a lot) skeins of cashmere from SuntekStore, I will probably knit my Liz with some too. I have enough white, some green and some pinkish beige to choose from. Coffee color is pretty but too dark as Liz will be my second lace knitting. I have Patons Lace in color Patina. Too much choice !
> Which one will call my name louder ... take me, I'm your Liz.
Click to expand...

Hi there, I am wondering what yarn is in the last picture? I need to knit a shawl with that black ombre and I have been thinking that I would need to dye it to get the black to white colorway. I STILL might dye because I'd like white to be near her face and black to be on the bottom edge (it's for a bride), but if I can find out what yarn is in the picture, I would LOVE to take a look.

thank you
elissa


----------



## mamiepooh

elissa57 said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful and soft. cgcharles: What size of needles do you knit with?
> Because I treated myself with a few (read a lot) skeins of cashmere from SuntekStore, I will probably knit my Liz with some too. I have enough white, some green and some pinkish beige to choose from. Coffee color is pretty but too dark as Liz will be my second lace knitting. I have Patons Lace in color Patina. Too much choice !
> Which one will call my name louder ... take me, I'm your Liz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there, I am wondering what yarn is in the last picture? I need to knit a shawl with that black ombre and I have been thinking that I would need to dye it to get the black to white colorway. I STILL might dye because I'd like white to be near her face and black to be on the bottom edge (it's for a bride), but if I can find out what yarn is in the picture, I would LOVE to take a look.
> 
> thank you
> elissa
Click to expand...

It's PATONS LACE and the color is PATINA.
You might be able to place the pale color near the face depending from where you start your project in the skein and from where your pattern begins.


----------



## elissa57

Thank you.....ugh...now how would I figure that out??? BUT...I just might try it! Thanks!



mamiepooh said:


> elissa57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my Liz through the flower band row. This is done using the yellow cashmere yarn from the Suntek Store. It is really nice to work with and is very soft. And best of all the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful and soft. cgcharles: What size of needles do you knit with?
> Because I treated myself with a few (read a lot) skeins of cashmere from SuntekStore, I will probably knit my Liz with some too. I have enough white, some green and some pinkish beige to choose from. Coffee color is pretty but too dark as Liz will be my second lace knitting. I have Patons Lace in color Patina. Too much choice !
> Which one will call my name louder ... take me, I'm your Liz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there, I am wondering what yarn is in the last picture? I need to knit a shawl with that black ombre and I have been thinking that I would need to dye it to get the black to white colorway. I STILL might dye because I'd like white to be near her face and black to be on the bottom edge (it's for a bride), but if I can find out what yarn is in the picture, I would LOVE to take a look.
> 
> thank you
> elissa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's PATONS LACE and the color is PATINA.
> You might be able to place the pale color near the face depending from where you start your project in the skein and from where your pattern begins.
Click to expand...


----------



## umozabeads

Hello Everyone! Just spent some incredible time reading all of the posts and looking at the beautiful shawls that have been finished. Congratulations to every one of you and I can't say enough about how beautiful they all are!! I spent the last two weeks of February and up until yesterday in the hospital. My MS and RA decided that they would try to "knock me off" at the same time. But I wasn't having any of it. I could not walk and had lost some of my hearing, but I am a tough old bird and I fought back with everything I had. I am up on my feet again and I can hear pretty good too! I finished my Elizabeth in the hospital but haven't had the time to block it yet. It is very large and I am grateful to having seen the posts on page 46 about doing it in halves. I am going to try to start my Liz some time this week; I am doing it in Knit Picks' Stroll Tonal Lace in the Gypsy colorway. I am truly inspired by the other red Liz stoles posted. I am going to experiment with some loving threads from my stash to add some "bling" to her. Well, I am getting a little tired and will sign off for now. I plan to check in at least twice a week and I pray that everyone is doing well and knitting happy! Umoza


----------



## JulesKnit

umozabeads, my goodness you are one determined lady!!! I was simply amazed as I read your posst. I wasn't ging to sign it right now but I had to so I could tell you that! I'm glad your home and look forwar to seeing your work! God bless!


----------



## umozabeads

thank you so very much! Umoza


----------



## JulesKnit

Your'e quite welcome!!!


----------



## AlderRose

Umozabeads, 
We should give you an award for being the "Toughest Old Bird." You are definitely an inspiration to the rest of us. 

About blocking your Elizabeth. I've seen several triangular shawls folded in half and blocked. It will leave a crease down the middle of the back, but really, that isn't such a big deal. What is really nice is that you can block the whole shawl with half the effort and all the points will match up. It is too bad we couldn't have a blocking party. I wonder how many shawls are out there just waiting to be blocked.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## nanciann

After blocking in half it is very easy to block out the center crease...just spritz it with a little water and pat it flat...Works like a charm...


----------



## seamus

Hi Umoza, How good to hear your voice and realize you are home now from the hospital. Take it steady toughie and don't overdo anything!! Not one little thing - you are in recovery and we shall keep checking you. A quick secret = I haven't accomplished anything in the way of a finished item. But I am not worried about it, I just keep plodding along. When I can find how to buy a converter for British knitting, which is quite different to US etc. Then I might see the light. Take care and keep in touch. Seamus.


----------



## elissa57

Umoza....welcome back and I am SOOOOO thrilled that you are doing better! 

Stay happy, healthy and TREAT YOURSELF WELL! 
elissa


----------



## mamapr80

elissa57 said:


> Umoza....welcome back and I am SOOOOO thrilled that you are doing better!
> 
> Stay happy, healthy and TREAT YOURSELF WELL!
> elissa


Ditto!


----------



## Pocahontas

umozabeads said:


> Hello Everyone! Just spent some incredible time reading all of the posts and looking at the beautiful shawls that have been finished. Congratulations to every one of you and I can't say enough about how beautiful they all are!! I spent the last two weeks of February and up until yesterday in the hospital. My MS and RA decided that they would try to "knock me off" at the same time. But I wasn't having any of it. I could not walk and had lost some of my hearing, but I am a tough old bird and I fought back with everything I had. I am up on my feet again and I can hear pretty good too! I finished my Elizabeth in the hospital but haven't had the time to block it yet. It is very large and I am grateful to having seen the posts on page 46 about doing it in halves. I am going to try to start my Liz some time this week; I am doing it in Knit Picks' Stroll Tonal Lace in the Gypsy colorway. I am truly inspired by the other red Liz stoles posted. I am going to experiment with some loving threads from my stash to add some "bling" to her. Well, I am getting a little tired and will sign off for now. I plan to check in at least twice a week and I pray that everyone is doing well and knitting happy! Umoza


You are an inspiration to all of us! A beautiful Liz in the the Gypsy colorway will represent a celebration of life - gorgeous color!!
Bless you as you continue to press on.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Umozabeads,
> We should give you an award for being the "Toughest Old Bird." You are definitely an inspiration to the rest of us....


I'll second that!! Umoza, so nice to have you back. You are an amazing lady. So sorry that you've been through all this, but you are a survivor, that is for sure. Hugs to you, my dear.


----------



## EqLady

UmozaBeads, so good to hear from you! Sorry about your recent issues, but I'm glad you're kicking it in the teeth; we've missed you!!


----------



## EqLady

I have a Liz second half question: I have the right side up, the provisional chain at the top, and the end I will begin to unzip from on the right. If I unzip from the right and begin putting those stitches back on my needle, the "tail" from my cast on is also on the right. So if I put my stitches back on the needle from the right side of the piece to the left, won't my first stitch be on the wrong side??? Or do just slide the stitches to the other end of the cable and do the row 1 and 2 before starting on chart 1?


----------



## EqLady

I just realized that I haven't been receiving Liz updates. Have reactivated but probably have thirty or more pages to read!!


----------



## nanciann

You are over thinking this. With the right side facing join the yarn at the right side and follow the directions on page 6 Under Second Half.



EqLady said:


> I have a Liz second half question: I have the right side up, the provisional chain at the top, and the end I will begin to unzip from on the right. If I unzip from the right and begin putting those stitches back on my needle, the "tail" from my cast on is also on the right. So if I put my stitches back on the needle from the right side of the piece to the left, won't my first stitch be on the wrong side??? Or do just slide the stitches to the other end of the cable and do the row 1 and 2 before starting on chart 1?


----------



## EqLady

Well, I was tired last night, and I was thinking about doing this for the first time, and having no lifeline. I'll give it a try without thinking further. Thanks, nanciann.


----------



## EqLady

I'm not sure "over think" even comes close - it was a little tricky getting all the stitches on because my waste yarn had a little fuzz on it, but I did it and I'm ready to go!


----------



## nanciann

Good for you! I knew you could do it...I know it seems a little daunting at first but once past that it's a breeze...



EqLady said:


> I'm not sure "over think" even comes close - it was a little tricky getting all the stitches on because my waste yarn had a little fuzz on it, but I did it and I'm ready to go!


----------



## EqLady

And of course all the stitches were oriented the wrong way, but I turned them as I knit. Now on to the chevrons!


----------



## nanciann

That's a given...Murphy's Law, I think....



EqLady said:


> And of course all the stitches were oriented the wrong way, but I turned them as I knit. Now on to the chevrons!


----------



## britgirl

Welcome back Umoza. It's good to see you back here. I had just realized today that I somehow was not receiving any updates for Liz. Hopefully, I'll be getting them again now.

Sue


----------



## nanciann

That happens sometimes...I click the unwatch and then watch and they start coming in again.


----------



## elissa57

I think that if you don't post a message for awhile, then the "cyberspace police" think that you are no longer interested!


----------



## sanaylor

I finished my Liz. I was inspired by knitgirl389. She made a beautiful red Liz. 
I used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Fingering weight, and a size 4 needle.
It blocked to 84" x 20".


----------



## AlderRose

It is beautiful. The yellow background sure makes the designs show up.


----------



## Craftsmith

Wonderful.


----------



## elissa57

STUNNING!


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful! Love that red.


----------



## brain56

Wow..wow..wow!


----------



## mamiepooh

Gorgeous in red. Beautiful work.


----------



## stevieland

sanaylor said:


> I finished my Liz. I was inspired by knitgirl389. She made a beautiful red Liz.
> I used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Fingering weight, and a size 4 needle.
> It blocked to 84" x 20".


That shawl is stunning, really striking in the bright red. Really fabulous Liz!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

Such a marvelous color and your knitting is delightful...


----------



## mamiepooh

Liz is giving me headache tonight. Had to frog 4or 5 times the first part of second batch of lattice chart 3. By the time I finished, my jaw was hurting.
Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## AlderRose

Today is definitely a better day. Happy Easter!


----------



## mamiepooh

mamiepooh said:


> Liz is giving me headache tonight. Had to frog 4or 5 times the first part of second batch of lattice chart 3. By the time I finished, my jaw was hurting.
> Tomorrow will be a better day.


And today I knitted this in a a twinkling of an eye...go figure.
Happy Easter to all.


----------



## nanciann

I'll bet you were just tired...Happens to me..

Happy Easter!



mamiepooh said:


> And today I knitted this in a a twinkling of an eye...go figure.
> Happy Easter to all.


----------



## umozabeads

I was feeling a little crappy and decided to check out things here, WOW! Wonderful red Liz. I have started mine in the Stroll Tonal Gypsy and this is giving me so much encouragement to want it finished by Mother's Day! I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. I actually had the energy to cook for my family and we had a wonderful time; especially the great grands. Will be checking in again soon, happy knitting everyone! Umoza


----------



## mamiepooh

Happy birthday nanciann.


----------



## AlderRose

Happy Birthday Nanciann. Hope you have a wonderful day of celebration.


----------



## EqLady

nanciann said:


> I'll bet you were just tired...Happens to me..
> 
> Happy Easter!


Happy birthday! Hope you spent all day knitting!


----------



## nanciann

Thanks one and all...


----------



## britgirl

Nanciann,
A belated Happy Birthday wish from me! Hope it has been a good day.

Sue


----------



## mamiepooh

What's new in Liz world? Any newcomer?
Update from me: I'm on the second half and I know for sure I will miss some yarn, not much but enough.


----------



## EqLady

Still here and still working on Liz. I just finished the 15 repeats of chart one on the second half and ready to begin chart 2 today. Funny, on the first half, charts 2 through the end seemed to go as fast as the first chart. Hope that's true with the rest of it! Had to pass by one of the LYS yesterday, and had to buy yarn, of course! Bought Heritage Silk in two colors. Also had ordered some of that gorgeous (cheap) cashmere from China. Now all I need are a few more hands to knit with!


----------



## mamiepooh

EqLady said:


> Still here and still working on Liz. I just finished the 15 repeats of chart one on the second half and ready to begin chart 2 today. Funny, on the first half, charts 2 through the end seemed to go as fast as the first chart. Hope that's true with the rest of it! Had to pass by one of the LYS yesterday, and had to buy yarn, of course! Bought Heritage Silk in two colors. Also had ordered some of that gorgeous (cheap) cashmere from China. Now all I need are a few more hands to knit with!


Same here, I'm gonna buy more of that beautiful cashmere and I want to try their cotton and bamboo baby yarn. 
I must be crazy, my grandsons are 14 and 10 and I already look at baby patterns for "great grandchildren hope chest from Mamie" for both of them. I'm not sure if hope chest is the right word but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## knitgirl389

sanaylor said:


> I finished my Liz. I was inspired by knitgirl389. She made a beautiful red Liz.
> I used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Fingering weight, and a size 4 needle.
> It blocked to 84" x 20".


your Liz is a beauty! how was the ella rae to work with? I have a skein of it and was wondering...


----------



## sanaylor

knitgirl389 said:


> your Liz is a beauty! how was the ella rae to work with? I have a skein of it and was wondering...


I really liked the Ella Rae. It has a nice hand and has lots of give. Really easy to knit with and does not split easily. I recommend it. The only thing I ended up having an issue with was trying to use the "magic knot". I ended up just knitting both strands together for 3-4 stitches starting one stitch in on the garter stitch border and then weaving in the ends the old fashioned way.

I am sure I will find another project for it soon.


----------



## EqLady

I've used Ella Rae on other projects and liked it.


----------



## britgirl

Here are a couple of pictures of the Liz stole that I test knit for Dee at the end of the year. I used Knitpicks Stroll Glimmer in Parrot colourway, knitting on 3.75 mm needles and using approximately 780 yards. Relaxed measurement was 72" x 15 1/2" Having used fingering yarn I omitted Chart D flowers and the second occurrence of Lattice Charts B and C. I particularly like this pattern as it could be worn either as a stole or wrapped around the neck as a scarf.
Sue


----------



## mamiepooh

OMG Sue ... it is GORGEOUS and green is my favorite color and it suits you very well. Congratulations!
My Kia Soul is almost that color. That will match it perfectly when I'm driving


----------



## EqLady

So pretty! And that color is very becoming on you!


----------



## sanaylor

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the Liz stole that I test knit for Dee at the end of the year. I used Knitpicks Stroll Glimmer in Parrot colourway, knitting on 3.75 mm needles and using approximately 780 yards. Relaxed measurement was 72" x 15 1/2" Having used fingering yarn I omitted Chart D flowers and the second occurrence of Lattice Charts B and C. I particularly like this pattern as it could be worn either as a stole or wrapped around the neck as a scarf.
> Sue


My favorite color of green too. WOW!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Dreamfli

News update on my Mom's Liz. I finally got it sent off in the mail. The post office didn't like the way I did my label and sent it back. (took almost two weeks to get it back). Sent her way again. 

She loved it. She didn't know which shawl I was making with the yarn she sent me. She was blown away.

Thank you Dee!


Oh and My mom sent me a package with 4 cones of italian cashmere she had put away in her silver chest. 2 blue and 2 burgundy. My fingers are itching to use it.


----------



## brain56

What a wonderful gift!
I wonder what the cashmere will become?


----------



## Dreamfli

brain56 said:


> What a wonderful gift!
> I wonder what the cashmere will become?


Haha with me? Shawls, is there anything else to knit?


----------



## cdninswe

Here is My Liz - knitted a while ago - just not had time to post here..... I used about 1100 beads in the edging charts.


----------



## britgirl

That's beautiful. Love the colour. Is that fingering or laceweight?

Sue


cdninswe said:


> Here is My Liz - knitted a while ago - just not had time to post here.....


----------



## nanciann

Lovely, lovely, lovely. Always a joy to see your work..


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful work as usual!


----------



## Dreamfli

Love it, I have been thinking about learning how to do beading. Sure looks pretty!


----------



## mamiepooh

This is just gorgeous and with beads, beautiful !
Another new technique to try in a near future. 
Realy, my work is interfering with my hobbies lately.


----------



## sanaylor

mamiepooh said:


> Realy, my work is interfering with my hobbies lately.


So true.


----------



## cdninswe

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful. Love the colour. Is that fingering or laceweight?
> 
> Sue


I used Handmaiden Camelspin - which is listed as fingering weight - but I would call it a light fingering.... the drape is amazing... I had the yarn dyed that colour for me too....so this one is not being gifted to anyone......


----------



## cdninswe

mamiepooh said:


> This is just gorgeous and with beads, beautiful !
> Another new technique to try in a near future.
> Realy, my work is interfering with my hobbies lately.


Given that I haven't been able to knit the last four weeks because of work work work - I can so totally relate!!!


----------



## stevieland

I'm late to the part, but I want to say to Sue and Lorraine that your Liz's totally rock!!! Sue, that green is just a great color, and you look fabulous wearing it. Lorraine, between the beads and that lovely hand dyed yarn, and your sassy model, it looks great too. Thanks to you both.


----------



## mamiepooh

Have a look at "adlibsam" Liz'pictures. Another piece of art.


----------



## mamiepooh

Am I the only one having trouble with the mesh chart ? 
I had to frog 4 times the first 3 rows (as I put my lifeline after I completed the previous chart). 
I don't know what I do or how I do it but I miss a stitch and cannot repair my mistake so have to frog.

Dumb me! From now on, I will place a lifeline after every purl row.


----------



## EqLady

I didn't have a problem with that one, but the big one, third from last - several rows on it gave me a fit. Now on second to last chart and feel the end is in sight!


----------



## cdninswe

mamiepooh said:


> Am I the only one having trouble with the mesh chart ?
> I had to frog 4 times the first 3 rows (as I put my lifeline after I completed the previous chart).
> I don't know what I do or how I do it but I miss a stitch and cannot repair my mistake so have to frog.
> 
> Dumb me! From now on, I will place a lifeline after every purl row.


You know that is one of the reasons why I bead - they act as stitch markers and help me keep at track of the charts (in general) I did have to tink back a couple of times myself ..... 
But stick with it it is worth it in the end.


----------



## umozabeads

Hi Everyone, just checking in. The weather has been awful here the past few weeks and has made life a little difficult; but I am hanging on! When I saw the flower band on the Liz I knew I had to make some changes! I am doing three flower bands and also incorporating the lattice. I am going slow, but I am still going. I am so impressed with all of he beautiful interpretations of Liz. What a joy to behold. Take care everyone and happy knitting! Umoza


----------



## EqLady

Good to hear from you, UmozaBeads! Afraid I am limited to following directions. Just finished row 18 of the flowers, so the end is near!


----------



## mamapr80

I. Am. In. Complete. Awe.
I miss checking this thread for a couple weeks and HOLY COW! All the lovely Liz's adorning the pages...Sue - that Green is PERFECT for you! cdninswe - Wow. Just, totally Wow. And Umoza - so glad to see you posting here and there!
I have completed my 2nd Liz (identical to the first, except I did get the second repeat of the lattice on both sides of this one ;-) and a third on the needles - black bamboo (no ball band, so I've no idea what brand name anymore), AND the Glenallen started in a french burnt peanut red with a touch of purple here and there bamboo lace from Blue Heron Knits...


----------



## nanciann

mamapr80 said:


> I. Am. In. Complete. Awe.
> I miss checking this thread for a couple weeks and HOLY COW! All the lovely Liz's adorning the pages...Sue - that Green is PERFECT for you! cdninswe - Wow. Just, totally Wow. And Umoza - so glad to see you posting here and there!
> I have completed my 2nd Liz (identical to the first, except I did get the second repeat of the lattice on both sides of this one ;-) and a third on the needles - black bamboo (no ball band, so I've no idea what brand name anymore), AND the Glenallen started in a french burnt peanut red with a touch of purple here and there bamboo lace from Blue Heron Knits...


Oh my gracious! That Glenallen sounds gorgeous...can't wait to see it...The color is different from any Glenallen made before, I believe.


----------



## mamiepooh

Bonjour Ladies, I see the finish line of my Liz stole...yeepee.
Should block it tomorrow if everything goes well.


----------



## nanciann

mamiepooh said:


> http://youtu.be/6nFvMXrcz0w
> Bonjour Ladies, I see the finish line of my Liz stole...yeepee.
> Should block it tomorrow if everything goes well.


Oh great! Looking forward to the unveiling...


----------



## EqLady

DONE!


----------



## sanaylor

EqLady said:


> DONE!


Woohoo!!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> DONE!


Good for you...Now the prize...A beauty...


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Hi Everyone, just checking in. The weather has been awful here the past few weeks and has made life a little difficult; but I am hanging on! When I saw the flower band on the Liz I knew I had to make some changes! I am doing three flower bands and also incorporating the lattice. I am going slow, but I am still going. I am so impressed with all of he beautiful interpretations of Liz. What a joy to behold. Take care everyone and happy knitting! Umoza


Hi! I look forward to seeing your own interpretation. I do love the flower band, so I can't wait to see what you're going to come up with.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> DONE!


Am waiting to see.... ten, nine, eight.....


----------



## EqLady

Well, still have to block it - will try to do that today. Now, what shall I do while I'm waiting for the next great design from Dee????


----------



## mamiepooh

I've made a mistake while pinning the edges. Should I wet it again and repin?


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> I've made a mistake while pinning the edges. Should I wet it again and repin?


That striping turned out great! So pretty. Yes, I would repin for sure. Just spray the ends wet and pull out again. It will look no different than if you had done it that way to start.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful! I love that yarn and the way it striped. What mistake did you make? I pinned mine out today, but the only difference I see is the number of points at the ends. I think the next time I block one of these I will try string along the edges. Without good spaces inside the border it was hard to thread the wires through.


----------



## mamapr80

EqLady said:


> I think the next time I block one of these I will try string along the edges. Without good spaces inside the border it was hard to thread the wires through.


I have done it both ways on the Liz - I prefer using the blocking wires. Using string on something that long is very difficult and did not make a nice straight edge like the wires did. Just take your time and be particular about how you're threading them through the stitches. I think it's worth the extra effort.


----------



## nanciann

That looks great...Spraying the ends with water will work to repin the points...


----------



## cdninswe

You know I must be cross eyed with working on my taxes because it took the longest time for me to figure out what (if anything) was wrong with the blocking......
I think it looks really really beautiful - and long really really LOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## mamiepooh

Kay, show us your piece of art. Hardly can't wait.
I will have mine on a real model tomorrow so will post after.


----------



## sanaylor

mamiepooh said:


> I've made a mistake while pinning the edges. Should I wet it again and repin?


Wow! Beautiful. Impressive work!


----------



## mamiepooh

cdninswe said:


> You know I must be cross eyed with working on my taxes because it took the longest time for me to figure out what (if anything) was wrong with the blocking......
> I think it looks really really beautiful - and long really really LOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


OMG ... my Liz is way too long ... 23" x 96" . Where did I go wrong?
I just realized that Patons Lace was a #2 so more fingering than lace #0 or #1 . Why call a yarn "lace" if it isn't.
I'll try to post some pictures later.
From now on, all my lace projects will be knit with cashmere.


----------



## moshoko

Hi Fellow Knitters,
This is my first time posting antything whether written or photograph. I'm super excited about the Liz Stole KAL. Ironically I just started this beautiful stole yesterday. I am looking forward to posting my activity and learning from all of you as I progress with the stole. Thanks Dee for sharing your talent with us.

MO


----------



## sanaylor

moshoko said:


> Hi Fellow Knitters,
> This is my first time posting antything whether written or photograph. I'm super excited about the Liz Stole KAL. Ironically I just started this beautiful stole yesterday. I am looking forward to posting my activity and learning from all of you as I progress with the stole. Thanks Dee for sharing your talent with us.
> 
> MO


Great. We will look forward to hearing about your progress. Good luck! Stick with it. You will be glad you did.


----------



## nanciann

moshoko said:


> Hi Fellow Knitters,
> This is my first time posting antything whether written or photograph. I'm super excited about the Liz Stole KAL. Ironically I just started this beautiful stole yesterday. I am looking forward to posting my activity and learning from all of you as I progress with the stole. Thanks Dee for sharing your talent with us.
> 
> MO


Welcome! Someone is always around to help if you need it...


----------



## mamiepooh

Welcome MO from Montreal. Make yourself at home.
You are at the best place to meet new friends and get all the support you need on your knitting journey.


----------



## umozabeads

Hello everyone, I was going through my bead stash and found the most delicious looking cherry red size 8s to go on my Liz. Still going strong; working on the Wilshire at the same time in Knit Picks' Currant colorway. Doctor says I am doing great, I have almost 90 percent return of strength on the right side. Yay! Take care, Umoza.


----------



## stevieland

moshoko said:


> Hi Fellow Knitters,
> This is my first time posting antything whether written or photograph. I'm super excited about the Liz Stole KAL. Ironically I just started this beautiful stole yesterday. I am looking forward to posting my activity and learning from all of you as I progress with the stole. Thanks Dee for sharing your talent with us.
> 
> MO


Welcome! I am so happy you've decided to work on the Liz... we'll be here every step of the way cheering you on. Looking so forward to seeing your version as it unfolds. Good luck and smooth sailing!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Hello everyone, I was going through my bead stash and found the most delicious looking cherry red size 8s to go on my Liz. Still going strong; working on the Wilshire at the same time in Knit Picks' Currant colorway. Doctor says I am doing great, I have almost 90 percent return of strength on the right side. Yay! Take care, Umoza.


Oooooh, sounds pretty. And I'm so happy to hear that you are getting stronger. 90 percent is pretty darn good, right? Yay too!!!!!


----------



## mamapr80

umozabeads said:


> Doctor says I am doing great, I have almost 90 percent return of strength on the right side. Yay! Take care, Umoza.


SO Glad to hear the great news Umoza! Still sending up prayers for strength and healing. Can't wait to see more photos of your lovely work!


----------



## mamiepooh

Here it is. I'm very happy with the results and ready to start another Dee's pattern. Not quite sure which one though.


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful! Is that Patons lace?


----------



## mamiepooh

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful! Is that Patons lace?


Thank you. Yes, I used 3 balls of Patons Lace color Patina with #5 needles.


----------



## nanciann

That is really lovely.


----------



## stevieland

That turned out GREAT!!! I love all the pics of the different ways to wear the stole. Really fine work. Wow. That yarn worked out perfectly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

That is so beautiful! The yarn really makes the different patterns stand out. Mine is still on the blocking mats while I'm trying to decide whether or not to stretch it some more.


----------



## mamiepooh

Guess who's having her birthday tomorrow ?
Happy birthday Dee.


----------



## EqLady

Happy birthday, Dee! (Have to wish it today since I"m out of town tomorrow.) Hope you treat yourself to something special.


----------



## cdninswe

I second that

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEEEEEEE



EqLady said:


> Happy birthday, Dee! (Have to wish it today since I"m out of town tomorrow.) Hope you treat yourself to something special.


----------



## Debiknit

Have a Happy Birthday Dee. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## nanciann

Happy Birthday! Have a stupendous day!


----------



## stevieland

Thanks so much for the birthday greetings. Here's to another year of lace knitting! YAY!!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Happy Birthday Dee and thank you for so many wonderful hours of knitting lace!!! Umoza


----------



## EqLady

Finally done with Liz, and below are the before, during and after blocking pictures. I used approximately 810 yards of Jaggerspun Zephyr lace weight and size 3 needles. Thank you, Dee, for such a lovely design that was fun to knit! I was looking for a pretty red yarn, but this wasn't it. They call it ruby; it clearly was not ruby, much closer to garnet. When I soaked it prior to blocking, I couldn't believe all the color that washed out. I lost track of how many times I emptied the sink and refilled it, and it never rinsed clear. I'm still in search of a pretty dark, clear red (not purple or brown), so if you ever see it in person, let me know what it is!


----------



## mamiepooh

Kay, this is absolutely gorgeous. It looks more delicate than mine.


----------



## umozabeads

I'm using Knit Picks stroll tonal lace in "Gypsy" colorway it is a wonderful red gradation that does not over power and I washed it before I used it and there was no bleeding. Umoza


----------



## EqLady

mamiepooh said:


> Kay, this is absolutely gorgeous. It looks more delicate than mine.


Thanks, Paulette -I wore it for a while and you can hardly tell it is there, except for the warmth.


----------



## EqLady

umozabeads said:


> I'm using Knit Picks stroll tonal lace in "Gypsy" colorway it is a wonderful red gradation that does not over power and I washed it before I used it and there was no bleeding. Umoza


Thanks - I'll check out that color!


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> Finally done with Liz, and below are the before, during and after blocking pictures. I used approximately 810 yards of Jaggerspun Zephyr lace weight and size 3 needles. Thank you, Dee, for such a lovely design that was fun to knit! I was looking for a pretty red yarn, but this wasn't it. They call it ruby; it clearly was not ruby, much closer to garnet. When I soaked it prior to blocking, I couldn't believe all the color that washed out. I lost track of how many times I emptied the sink and refilled it, and it never rinsed clear. I'm still in search of a pretty dark, clear red (not purple or brown), so if you ever see it in person, let me know what it is!


The stole is delightful! Beautiful color and looks well done and soft and silky...Great job!


----------



## mamapr80

Well, here I am a week late to the Party. HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE!!! Here's to many many more years of fun, fiber and most of all, Friends!


----------



## stevieland

Kay, I know that I am losing my mind because I was SURE I commented on this here on the KAL. I love it. The color is really pretty no matter what you wanna call it! This is really a special Liz. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

mamapr80 said:


> Well, here I am a week late to the Party. HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE!!! Here's to many many more years of fun, fiber and most of all, Friends!


Here Here!!!! Thanks!


----------



## mamiepooh

sorry, misplaced this post.


----------



## umozabeads

To all of the Shawlettes: HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!! Please stay safe and know that whether we believe it or not, we are appreciated! Umoza


----------



## mamiepooh

umozabeads said:


> To all of the Shawlettes: HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!! Please stay safe and know that whether we believe it or not, we are appreciated! Umoza


I second that !


----------



## elissa57

OK, Sooooo.....I have been DONE with my LIZ for about a month......it is BEAUTIFUL, but now....I am afraid to block it! I used Vanna White's GLAMOUR, and it is quite "stretchy". The stole came out larger than planned, which is fine.... I even knit a swatch (a bookmark) out of the same yarn, and practiced blocking that, and it blocked beautifully, came out soft and draped wonderfully, etc.... but this stole is really long.... 

I purchased some foam blocks (from Harbor Freight) to use as a blocking surface (although i usually just put a towel on the floor)....and have started to block at least 5 or 6 times, but each time, I just chicken out! UGH.... 

I have NOT posted pix, because it's not done yet....(still needs to be blocked!) UGGGGGHHHHHHH.....


----------



## Grammy Bert

Thanks for reminding me that I had not sent in pictures of my Liz.
Completed it some time ago. Well, here it is! I used Scrumptious 
Lace by Fyberspates - (45% silk, 55% merino). Color: Slate.

Here it is! Thanks Dee!

Grammy Bert


----------



## AlderRose

Congratulations! Grammy Bert!

Elisa, The first time I blocked a lace shawl, I was scared to death, but the shawl and I both survived. Just follow Dee's blocking directions, and you will do fine. For incentive: There's nothing so luscious as having one of these beauties wrapped around you.


----------



## elissa57

Grammy Bert said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I had not sent in pictures of my Liz.
> Completed it some time ago. Well, here it is! I used Scrumptious
> Lace by Fyberspates - (45% silk, 55% merino). Color: Slate.
> 
> Here it is! Thanks Dee!
> 
> Grammy Bert


WOW...it is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## elissa57

Pacific Rose said:


> Congratulations! Grammy Bert!
> 
> Elisa, The first time I blocked a lace shawl, I was scared to death, but the shawl and I both survived. Just follow Dee's blocking directions, and you will do fine. For incentive: There's nothing so luscious as having one of these beauties wrapped around you.


Yes, you are correct, but this one isn't mine! LOL I've blocked a number of shawls and stoles over the years and I have never had a problem....I"m not sure why I am soooo anxious about this one! Oh well. It WILL get done, 'cause it has to be given away!


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. You did a super job. It looks so big!

Sue



Grammy Bert said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I had not sent in pictures of my Liz.
> Completed it some time ago. Well, here it is! I used Scrumptious
> Lace by Fyberspates - (45% silk, 55% merino). Color: Slate.
> 
> Here it is! Thanks Dee!
> 
> Grammy Bert


----------



## AlderRose

The last stole I blocked was much longer than I anticipated. It took up so much room that I felt like my house was an obstacle coarse. Good luck on getting your Liz blocked and into its new owner's hands.


----------



## mamiepooh

Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## EqLady

Wonderful, GrammyBert - love that color!


----------



## Grammy Bert

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!

Grammy Bert


----------



## stevieland

oooooooooohhh!!! GrammyBert, it is Beautiful!!! I love that yarn... you did a fabulous job with your knitting and blocking. Thanks for posting so we get to see it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk

Late again, but here's my Liz Stole made for my daughter as a wedding shawl. I added to the width (72" x 28") in the hopes it could be used someday as a shawl for baptism. I used size 1 Addi lace needles and a little more than 1 skein of undyed Handmaiden Lace Silk (900m/100g) from Knitty Noddy. It does fit through a wedding band! Great yarn to work with, but as always a beautifully crafted pattern from Dee that was a pleasure to knit.


----------



## EqLady

That is breathtakingly beautiful! Really great job knitting and blocking.


----------



## AlderRose

I am speechless. Your Liz is beyond beautiful. It is perfect for a wedding and hopefully a baptism too. You have made an heirloom. Guess I wasn't that speechless after all... it just took my breath away.


----------



## momrnbk

Pacific Rose said:


> I am speechless. Your Liz is beyond beautiful. It is perfect for a wedding and hopefully a baptism too. You have made an heirloom. Guess I wasn't that speechless after all... it just took my breath away.


I was thinking about you and your kool aid dye, that if she didn't want this for the wedding, etc., it could always be made into a fabulous color. 
Thanks for the compliments, I've enjoyed keeping up with everyone's posts and beautiful photos of their shawls.


----------



## AlderRose

It is exquisite as it is. Is she the one who was modeling it? Or does she know about it yet?


----------



## momrnbk

Pacific Rose said:


> It is exquisite as it is. Is she the one who was modeling it? Or does she know about it yet?


That's my daughter, the bride. Wedding is 7/20. I'm so pleased she loved it.


----------



## AlderRose

Things must be getting very busy at your house! What a wonderful time of celebration.


----------



## roed2er

how absolutely stunning! Debi


----------



## momrnbk

Oh my, but it's complete chaos. The bathroom leaked and collapsed part of the kitchen ceiling on Friday. The plumber has come & gone, now it's just the sheetrock repair and ensuing dust that will come from the sanding. The workmen are here now putting in air conditioners, but hopefully will be done by tomorrow. It's crazy, but such a happy time I can't get too nuts about it.


----------



## AlderRose

OH NOOOOO!!!! At least you didn't have the ceiling above where you knit collapse on you. More power to you for your great attitude.


----------



## britgirl

That is an absolutely beautiful stole. That's perfect for a bride, and even better if it can be used for a christening at a later date. A true heirloom-to be.

Sue


----------



## Craftsmith

Wonderful!!


----------



## brain56

That's one of the most beautiful shawls I've ever seen.
Congratulations, to you; and to the bride and groom.


----------



## elissa57

OH MY....ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!


----------



## stevieland

momrnbk said:


> Late again, but here's my Liz Stole made for my daughter as a wedding shawl. I added to the width (72" x 28") in the hopes it could be used someday as a shawl for baptism. I used size 1 Addi lace needles and a little more than 1 skein of undyed Handmaiden Lace Silk (900m/100g) from Knitty Noddy. It does fit through a wedding band! Great yarn to work with, but as always a beautifully crafted pattern from Dee that was a pleasure to knit.


Oh. My. Goodness. Well, I had to just stop a fly from entering my mouth after my jaw hit the floor when I scrolled down and saw this ethereal, white dream of a Liz! That is gorgeous. I'd not seen one so wide before, and it is certainly elegant at that larger size. I am so honored to have my Liz be your daughter's wedding shawl. And it really fits through a wedding band even that wide! An heirloom indeed. So cool. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. If you feel like it, please post that in the pictures section so everyone enjoy this beautiful shawl and give you your props for it! Also, sorry about that ceiling. what a mess.


----------



## nanciann

momrnbk said:


> I was thinking about you and your kool aid dye, that if she didn't want this for the wedding, etc., it could always be made into a fabulous color.
> Thanks for the compliments, I've enjoyed keeping up with everyone's posts and beautiful photos of their shawls.


It would break my heart if I heard that you allowed Kool Aid to touch this masterpiece...It is perfect for the occasion and the possible later use is an added bonus...How sweet to have a shawl that your mother knit adorn you on your wedding day and the same beautiful shawl adorn your child...Words fail me...

You should definitely post this on pictures...you'll bring down the house with this beauty.


----------



## momrnbk

stevieland said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Well, I had to just stop a fly from entering my mouth after my jaw hit the floor when I scrolled down and saw this ethereal, white dream of a Liz! That is gorgeous. I'd not seen one so wide before, and it is certainly elegant at that larger size. I am so honored to have my Liz be your daughter's wedding shawl. And it really fits through a wedding band even that wide! An heirloom indeed. So cool. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. If you feel like it, please post that in the pictures section so everyone enjoy this beautiful shawl and give you your props for it! Also, sorry about that ceiling. what a mess.


Thanks Dee. As always it means so much to hear your praise. This was for my daughter who knitted your Edwina Shawl as her 3rd knit project and did such an incredible job. I wanted her to have something to treasure as much as I treasure the one she made me. All thanks to your creativity and your remarkable ability to express it that allows us to be creative too.


----------



## mamiepooh

momrnbk said:


> Late again, but here's my Liz Stole made for my daughter as a wedding shawl. I added to the width (72" x 28") in the hopes it could be used someday as a shawl for baptism. I used size 1 Addi lace needles and a little more than 1 skein of undyed Handmaiden Lace Silk (900m/100g) from Knitty Noddy. It does fit through a wedding band! Great yarn to work with, but as always a beautifully crafted pattern from Dee that was a pleasure to knit.


Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## mamiepooh

My Liz arrived at its new home and my SIL was very happy to show how the color and pattern suit her winter coat perfectly. Made me very proud.


----------



## elissa57

Beautiful


----------



## momrnbk

A gorgeous Liz, looks like she's found the perfect home.


----------



## AlderRose

Doesn't it make you feel good to know that all of your planning and work came out so well and are so appreciated?


----------



## joaniebeadgood

I love it! I'm glad to see people posting here! I have this pattern and some of the Zephyr yarn in my stash. I've been thinking I might try this before the Catoctin just because I find it very hard to work on circular needles for a non-circular project. I always end up joining it into the round at some point!


----------



## AlderRose

Joanie, we could get you a pair of very looooooong straights. I wonder how long they would have to be????


----------



## joaniebeadgood

I think at least a yard would have to do it!


----------



## roed2er

I am glad to see all the activity here -- within just a couple of days of finishing my Catoctin and time to be thinking of my next project. Catoctin was great and the perfect project while I was doing a lot of road travel with family but I am ready for something more intricate now. Liz in a very nice and luxurious silk-blend is calling out loudly! Debi


----------



## nanciann

mamiepooh said:


> My Liz arrived at its new home and my SIL was very happy to show how the color and pattern suit her winter coat perfectly. Made me very proud.


My that is uncanny....Even the patterns match...That is something special.


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> My Liz arrived at its new home and my SIL was very happy to show how the color and pattern suit her winter coat perfectly. Made me very proud.


You should be proud! That is one gorgeous Liz! It looks just great with that coat. She will be styling all over town!


----------



## mamiepooh

roed2er said:


> I am glad to see all the activity here -- within just a couple of days of finishing my Catoctin and time to be thinking of my next project. Catoctin was great and the perfect project while I was doing a lot of road travel with family but I am ready for something more intricate now. Liz in a very nice and luxurious silk-blend is calling out loudly! Debi


Debi, you will love to knit Liz stole. I enjoyed every part of the design... and the result ...


----------

